# português falado corretamente?



## Gnappulina

Oi pessoal,

Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:

"Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."

Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").

Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.

'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?

Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.

Com respeito,
Gnappulina


----------



## 123o4

Olá, Lina. É sempre um prazer saber que pessoas de outros países se interessam pelo nosso idioma. Quanto à sua dúvida, sei que existe, no inglês americano, essa distinção "standard" , que para nós seria "padrão".
No entanto, não vejo essa ocorrência no português. Fala-se de português brasileiro, português de Portugal (ou português europeu). Mas, dentro do Brasil, nunca ouvi tal distinção. O que se vê são formas mais cultas ou menos cultas, que, como o nome diz, são faladas por pessoas que estudaram mais ou menos do que outras. Existe,também, o "formal" e o "informal", como em outros idiomas. Vamos esperar pra ver se algum estudioso da língua tem alguma coisa a dizer sobre isso.
Espero tê-la ajudado.


----------



## Makumbera

Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância.

Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente, não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora.


----------



## Lusitania

Gnappulina said:


> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."


 

Que quer dizer isto?

Não entendi, mas penso que quando se aprende uma língua estrangeira os nativos entendem e não se ofendem com eventuais "calinadas". 

Esteja à vontade. Nós por aqui não nos preocupamos com essas coisas.

Seja bem-vinda


----------



## Outsider

Eu acho que a Gnappulina queria saber quais são as regras do fórum. É melhor esperar para ver o que a Vanda diz.


----------



## dificilima

Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência.  Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais.  Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


----------



## SofiaB

dificilima said:


> Na minha interpretação, esta regra quer dizer que devemos nos limitar, na medida possível, à expressões e palavras que são bem documentadas em dicionários e outros livros de referência. Eles preferem que usemos um mínimo de gíria e transcrições de sotaques regionais. Isto evita confusão para os estudantes de línguas estrangeiras que frequentemente lêem estes foros como parte dos seus estudos.


Concordo mas se estamos falando/a falar de gíria,sotaques ou qualquer coisa assim então podemos usar essa linguagem.


----------



## Outsider

Penso que um dos objectivos da regra é desencorajar as pessoas de usarem _chatspeak_.


----------



## Macunaíma

Makumbera said:


> Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, *basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância*.
> 
> ( basicamente, é isso que separa o português falado pelas classes altas no Brasil daquele falado nas favelas. Isso e, claro, a variedade de vocabulário )
> 
> 
> *Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala*. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente,* não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora*.


 
Concordo plenamente com a Makumbera.

É preciso conhecer as regras, claro. Até porque, em linguagem escrita, o registro é inteiramente diferente daquele da fala. O importante é não empreender *falar* português como a gramática manda, porque _aquele_ _português _está muito distante da realidade das pessoas, inclusive a das que você chamou de "pessoas da classe alta". Utilizando critérios muito válidos numa sociedade estratificada como a brasileira, que vão além dos critérios meramente econômicos , eu poderia seguramente me encaixar no perfil de alguém "da classe alta", e no entanto a forma em que eu me expresso está muito mais próxima da de alguém que vive em uma favela do que daquela recomendada pelas normas gramaticais.

Eu recomendaria que você observasse cuidadosamente a gramática ao escrever, mas fizesse concessões ao falar, a fim de não parecer deslocada. Como a Makumbera observou, mesmo em um círculo de pessoas das altas classes, cultas e bem informadas, seria estranho, por exemplo, você se esmerar demais no uso dos pronomes ( acho que o uso dos pronomes é a área onde o português falado mais se distancia do português normatizado ).

No mais, acho que você não tem muito com o que se preocupar. Seu português parece ser muito bom. Parabéns!


----------



## Pedrovski

Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.

O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski, se eu não estivesse acostumado com isso no meu dia-a-dia também acharia estranho. Talvez em Portugal as pessoas falem e escrevam de maneira menos discrepante do que no Brasil. Você só precisa notar que isso não ocorre (nem sempre) por ignorância das pessoas, mas sim como resultado de uma necessidade instintiva que nós temos de adaptar a linguagem que usamos a diferentes ambientes e situações.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...



Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


----------



## Pedrovski

Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Desculpe-me, mas você é nativo de onde ? Se for de uma país, cuja língua oficial seja o inglês, o que diria das palavras "door" e "book" (só prá começar...).


 
Acho que ele não está se referindo à pronúncia das palavras, mas sim à estrutura do discurso. Por exemplo: escrevemos "eu não a vi", mas falamos "eu não vi ela". Pelo menos eu entendi assim. Se estiver fazendo confusão, peço desculpa.

EDIT: Acho que o exemplo que eu dei é meio dúbio... Realmente muitas pessoas não falam "eu não vi ela" por causa daquelas aulas sobre cacofonia na escola. Mas um exemplo melhor seria o da Makumbera: escrevemos: "eu fui ao cinema", mas falamos "eu fui no cinema".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Não percebi essa. Qual é o problema com as palavras "door" e "book"?



Ué... apesar de serem escritas ambas com dois "os", são pronunciadas diferentes, uma com o aberto e a outra com o fechado. Temos ainda Y, I, às vezez com com som de "i" às vezes com som de "ai". O "u" em university, diferente de em umbrella. E por aí vai....


----------



## Pedrovski

Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.


----------



## Vanda

Gnappulina,

Não sobrou muita coisa para eu dizer. O pessoal já o disse e com bastante propriedade.
Só reforçando algumas coisas: Claro que as regras sobre o modo de se expressar se refere ao pessoal nativo, não existe lógica exigir-se que um aprendiz da língua saiba qual é qual. O ponto principal aqui é o famoso _chatspeak,_ no caso do inglês as maiúsculas, como i no lugar de I. Aqui, no fórum português, não temos muitos problemas, nosso pessoal é altamente qualificado.  
Quando usamos linguagem popular, fazemos questão de realçar o uso por causa dos não-nativos e, mesmo porque, não dá para ignorar a linguagem com a qual as pessoas estarão mais em contato na fala (no caso brasileiro). Você já deve ter percebido que, aparecem mais perguntas sobre palavras usadas informalmente (acho eu) do que regras gramaticais, por exemplo. 
Quanto ao resto, o pessoal já foi brilhante!


----------



## AGATHA2

Queridos lusofonos


Entao seguindo a posicao de algums de voces uma pessoa que aprende portugues (brasileiro) tería que aprender nao so uma lingua mas duas. E havería que considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Eu não estava a falar da pronúncia, mas sim da estrutura e vocabulário das frases, como o Marcio disse.



Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._

Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.


----------



## Pedrovski

Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.

Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:

"Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"

Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:

"Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"

Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


----------



## Pedrovski

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Baseei-me neste seu "post": _Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim._
> 
> Por isso, pensei que se referia à pronúncia.



Tem razão, devia ter especificado melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.




Concordo em parte, pois depende de quais brasileiros você está se referindo. Entendo que, toda generalização é perigosa....


----------



## Vanda

Agatha, 
Veja o que um aluno disse um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
Isto porque ele estava se preparando para fazer o exame de entrada na universidade (vestibular) e jogamos duro com eles (os alunos) na hora de fazer uma redação, por exemplo.


> ...considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática


 
Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português! E, como muitas vezes, aparecem, aqui no fórum, perguntas sobre filmes brasileiros e músicas nascidas nas favelas, não nos incomodamos de explicar para as pessoas e dizer o ambiente/contexto em que tais são usadas.


----------



## Outsider

AGATHA, eu acho que houve alguns mal-entendidos neste tópico. Não me parece que as regras do fórum tenham como objectivo excluir nenhum dialecto. Segundo as entendo, pretendem tão-somente garantir que escrevemos num português minimamente "correcto", seja qual for o dialecto que usemos. Caso contrário, não estaríamos a ajudar as pessoas que vêm aqui para aprender português, não é verdade?

O mesmo se passa nos fóruns de outras línguas, e não creio que seja uma regra difícil de seguir. Basta evitar as abreviações de Internet. Digo mais: a moderação dos fóruns de português é das menos exigentes entre os fóruns Word Reference.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pedrovski said:


> Isso era parcialmente aonde queria chegar AGATHA 2.
> 
> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Na verdade não é aprender duas línguas, Pedrovski... Todas pessoas alfabetizadas entenderiam perfeitamente as duas estruturas. A questão (ou a cruel verdade) é que, se você fala da maneira que escreve, a tendências é que as pessoas menos esclarecidas acabem considerando que você é esnobe/quer fazer-se de superior.

Enfim, eu não tenho vergonha de admitir que cometo diversos "erros" gramaticais quando falo. É uma opção pessoal pela naturalidade.


----------



## AGATHA2

Gnappulina said:


> Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.


 
So por isso mencionei as favelas, não por arrogancia. 

Naturalmente cada pessoa pode escolher a sua forma de falar.Ja comprendi que no Brasil existe uma enorme diferença entre a lingua falada e a lingua escrita. Essa situação da as "clases educadas" a possibilidade de "switch from one code to another". Muito bem. Agora "os otros" não tem essa possibilidade, estão limitados a lingua que aprenderem. (Pequena citaçao filosofica: Wittgenstein: os limites da minha lingua são os limites do meu mundo)

Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".
Espero que se comprenda mais o menos o que quero dizer


----------



## AGATHA2

Vanda said:


> Agatha,
> Veja o que um aluno disse-nos um dia destes, talvez você chegue a uma conclusão:"Por que somos obrigados a escrever um português que não falamos?"
> 
> Não sei exatamente o que você quis dizer aqui, mas não achamos privilégio falar este ou aquele português!
> .


 
 Sim, compreendo perfeitamente. Mas a realidade da vida é que em qualquer lugar do mundo é um privilegio recever uma boa educaçao e outra realidade é que uma boa educaçao passa pela lingua que falamos. E a costume dos privilegiados de adaptar-se linguisticamente aos não-privilegiados não resolve absolutamente nada


----------



## Gil Rodriguez

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Querida Gnappulina: ( descolpe a minha ortografia)

"Members must do their best to write using *standard language forms*."

"As pessoas que tomam parte neste site devem fazer seu melhor esforzo pra escrever de uma manera *aceitada e comprensivel pra os demais*"

Me cuesta mucho trabajo escribir en Portugues todavia mas espero que me entiendas en Español. 
Creo que en todas las lenguas existen "jirias" (espero que sea la palabra correcta) y en algunas culturas como la americana ser educado o pertenecer a un alto nivel socio economico, no te exenta de hablar con "jirias". Ademas existen en ingles como en otros lenguas, expresiones idiomaticas que no se consideran "standard" y que pueden causar confusion al comunicarse. algunos ejemplos: "pull a leg" que textualmente significa "jalar una pierna" (puchar a perna)en realidad significa hacer una broma igualcinho que em Portugueis se fala "tirar sarro" y en español (mexicano) se dice "dar carrilla" y literalmente resultan muy dificil de traducir. Uma coisa fica certa, aquim tudos vamos a facer nosso melhor esforzo pra nos comprender. Nao e asim? saudacoes!


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Acho que falar uma língua de uma maneira completamente diferente da que se escreve muito estranho, pelo menos para mim.
> 
> O que escrevo regra geral reflecte exactamente o que diria num contexto oral, e (até agora, pelos vistos) sempre achei isso normal...


 
Eu entendo, e concordo em parte.

Nesse caso você tem duas opções: ou aproxima a sua escrita da fala, ou aproxima a sua fala da escrita (_acho que você postou alguma coisa sobre artigos antes dos pronomes pessoais há alguns dias._..). A segunda opção teria um custo social _você poderia parecer um excêntrico se não tivesse a intuição da hora de parar. Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar. 

Agora, nem sempre é possível isso; às vezes é preciso ser realmente formal, e é aí que se descobre o abismo que existe entre a fala e a escrita. Se você fosse um advogado, por exemplo, e estivesse acostumado a escrever textos em linguagem forense, duvido que você diria que o que você escreve reflete a forma com que você fala _isso faria de você uma presença detestável ( brincadeira ). 

Talvez o ideal seja um meio-termo, uma convergência onde a sua escrita se informaliza e se torna mais fluente e a sua fala seja mais cuidada, mas sem exageros _à la_ Rui Barbosa.


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, *tá havendo bagunça* nos elevadores"
> 
> Ou seja, a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas" é pertinente.


 
Talvez um brasileiro da tribo Ianomâmi falasse assim, mas acho que eles nem falam português...

Quanto aos brasileiros terem "duas línguas", GRAÇAS A DEUS! Isso é o que eu mais gosto em falar português brasileiro.


----------



## olivinha

Pedrovski said:


> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "*Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores*"
> 
> Ou seja, *a questão do brasileiro ter que aprender "duas línguas*" é pertinente.


 
Em uma situação séria como esta, a de um incêndio, duvido que a pessoa responsável pela evacuação do prédio utilizasse as palavras que você utilizou. Agora os comentários que soltaria o pessoal durante evacuação (de desespero, medo, pressa, incredulidade, etc) variaria muito, do palavrão ao “pai nosso que estais no céu...”
Aprendemos uma só língua e a adaptamos, naturalmente, segundo o contexto.
O


----------



## dificilima

Quanta complicação, minha gente!  Não estamos aqui para julgar a linguagem dos outros nem para participar num concurso de gramática.  A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã.  Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível.  Esta não é uma questão de brasileirismos nem de expressões da favela.  Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:

"UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


----------



## olivinha

dificilima said:


> A gíria de hoje é a linguagem formal de amanhã. Me parece lógico, no entanto, pedir ao participantes num foro como este a cortesia de se exprimirem de uma maneira clara e compreensível. Qualquer um que passa tempo no internet encontra trechos de português não standard como o seguinte:
> 
> "UMA MININA KI EH MTUH PARECIDA CMG... ELA EH SUPEROMANTIK, SUPERMEIGA... NUM TENHUH MTUH O KI FALAR DE TIH... + KERUH KI TUH SAIBA KI TUH EH MTUH ISPECIAL P MIM E P TODUH MUNDUH KI TIH CERCA...TIH ADORUH MTUH MEL... P SEMPRE!!"


 
Ui, espero que não comecemos expressar-nos neste forum desta maneira por um bom tempo.
O


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Eu também poderia dizer que o que escrevo aqui é uma transcrição da minha fala, mas note que eu raramente uso uma ênclise aqui, por exemplo. Isso porque, no contexto deste fórum, que eu julgo ser mais informal (ou um formal mais amistoso), eu tento fazer com que quem leia os meus _posts_ tenha a sensação de estar me ouvindo falar.


 
Ola Macunaima !

O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola Macunaima !
> 
> O que voce esta a dizer (que falar a sua lingua duma forma que voce chama informal é uma mostra de amizade e de descontraccao) seguramente é comprensivel dentro do contexto cultural brasileiro. Mas em outras culturas nao é forzosamente assim. Pode ser mesmo o contrario!


 
No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> No Brasil as pessoas não levam a si mesmas muito à sério, logo não se deixam enganar facilmente por pessoas pretenciosas; essa é a marca da nossa cultura que se reflete em tudo o mais, língua inclusive.


 

Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


----------



## spielenschach

Gnappulina said:


> Oi pessoal,
> 
> Eu estava ('tava) lendo as regras gerais dos foruns, alem do forum portugues. Eu li o seguinte:
> 
> "Members must do their best to write using standard language forms."
> 
> Nao sei como traduzir exactamente em portugues (tem algo a ver com "a gente deve tentar escrever 'corretamente' na versao "standard" duma idioma").
> 
> Qual versao do portugues (ou qualquer lingua) 'e "standard"?! Eu aprendi portugues numa favela no Brasil, e as vezes sei que estou (aqui, quis dizer "to" em vez de "estou") escrevendo umas coisas "erradas" segundo as regras da grammatica. Por exemplo: "escrever ela" em vez de "escreve-la", e "'tava" por "estava" acima.
> 
> 'E que devo modificar meu portugues pra seguir umas regras que nunca ou quase nunca eram utilizadas naquela comunidade? Qual 'e o mais importante: escrever naturalmente ou escrever seguindo as regras da classe "alta" ou da classe daqueles que escolhem as regras da grammatica?
> 
> Sei que escrevi mais que uma pergunta so' aqui, e espero que por isso ninguem fique chateado comigo ou com o assunto.
> 
> Com respeito,
> Gnappulina


 

Falar em português standard (padrão) é falar segundo as normas do português. Acho que traduziste bem a ideia. Portanto uma língua evolui continuamente porque os falantes procuram simplificá – la. Os eruditos, por seu turno, procuram padronizá – la de modo a que todos falem da mesma maneira e, assim, tornar – se mais simples. Só que com tantas regras as pessoas acabam por esquecê – las e lá se vai a simplificação. Ou complicação? Bom, as pessoas acabam por optar em entender – se e acabou – se mas as do mesmo círculo também acabam por se padronizar com o seu vocabulário deturpado porque se ouvem constantemente umas às outras tendo portanto todas o mesmo vocabulário. Isto é o que os eruditos querem mas com o vocabulário que eles entendem.
Quanto a modificares o teu português, a opção é tua. Se te queres apenas fazer entender, a linguagem da favela é óptima, toda a gente te entende, percebem aquilo que queres expressar. Se optares pela língua dos eruditos poderás falar o que se chama bom português mas, nesse caso, duvido que toda a gente te entenda…
Quanto a ficar chateado, não te rales que ninguém fica. “Perguntar não ofende!”
*S*


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:

Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.

Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).

Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....

Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.

Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


----------



## Macunaíma

AGATHA2 said:


> Qual é a sua definição de "pretencioso" ?


 
Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


----------



## Makumbera

Pedrovsky said:
			
		

> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"


 
Meu deus, você achando que conhece todas as variedades das duas variantes, faz generalizações e acha que tá sabendo tudo, eu hem!

Sinceramente, eu NUNCA, NUNCA, NUNCA ouvi a palavra "bagunça" substituir "incêndio", nem em contextos coloquialíssimos. Isso é uma típica falta de informação em relação ao português falado nos dois países. À propósito, anda lendo Marcos Bagno? Se sim, não me admira ter feito tal comentário. Lembre-se que numa língua temos várias formas de construir uma mesma frase, portanto essa generalização é um equívoco imenso, no Brasil temos várias maneiras de se falar essa mesma frase!


----------



## spielenschach

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Vou arriscar-me a dar a minha opinião:
> 
> Acho que cada um fala e escreve como quer, mas depois virão as "conseqüências" (boas ou más). Quando alguém sabe se expressar dentro das regras gramaticais, pode até se dar ao luxo de escorregar e falar o idioma "popular", com vícios, gírias e até mesmo erros, mas saberá o que está fazendo. Mas, quando necessitar recorrer à gramática (apresentanção de currículo, entrevista de emprego, etc.) saberá fazê-lo. Não assim o contrário. Pelo modo de falar, podemos, sem querer, sem nenhuma maldade, perceber mais ou menos como a pessoa é (até certo ponto). O mesmo pelo modo de se vestir. São os códigos de uma cultura. Quem morou fora de seu país de origem talvez possa me entender melhor. Como eu não conhecia os "códigos" quando recém cheguei (idioma, modo de vestir, etc. do lugar), muitas vezes "pisei na bola" (compreensível, já que era estrangeiro), mas ficou a idéia clara destes conceitos.
> 
> Acho que os nativos de uma língua devem tentar se expressar dentro dos limites dela, sem ferir suas estruturas formais, caso contrário, se for totalmente solta, esbarreremos com um idioma quase impossível de entender e de padronizar para futuro aprendizado das novas gerações (nós vai, tu quer - muito usado -, haviam muitos pássaros, e por aí vai). Sobretudo em um fórum de idiomas, onde visitam muitos estrangeiros querendo conhecer o idioma correto. Para existir progresso, deve primeiro haver ordem (dito de nossa bandeira).
> 
> Não podemos permitir o nivelamento por "baixo". É muito fácil falar e escrever de qualquer forma, até uma criança que está aprendendo a escrever, se ficar totalmente livre para escrever como fala, começará a escrever "muinto", pocibilidade, paceio público, etc. Os que não sabem é que devem se esforçar para se "elevarem", aprenderem a se comunicar melhor e não o contrário.... eu, hein ....
> 
> Adoro ler e ouvir um português bem escrito e falado e confesso que não gosto da maneira como os mais jovens se expressam na internet com aquelas palavras sem vogais.... Por isso, gostei de freqüentar o fórum, porque aprendo coisas novas, regras novas e não um português sem pé nem cabeça....gosto muito quando me corrigem ou quando aprendo algo novo, inclusive aqui.
> 
> Espero ter conseguido explicar adequadamente meu ponto de vista (quase um livro... desculpem-me)


...
Estás de acordo com os eruditos: padronizar a língua. Mas um padrão nunca é definitivo, seja devido 'á lei do menor esforço', seja devido à 'despadronização' propositada dos autores que procuram fazer algo de novo procurando assim uma redação característica para os tempos novos que vão surgindo. As gerações antigas resistem, as novas vão aderindo e, quando nada mais há a fazer, os gramáticos procuram padronizá - la porque até os novos dcionários a adoptam.
Por exemplo 'maning' (muito) é uma palavra oriunda de Áfirca, tribal, digamos. Inicialmente quem a dissesse seria apodado de 'preto'. Depois... agora, se consultarem o dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa, ela está lá...


----------



## azzulle

Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.

Cumptos


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

azzulle said:


> Concordo com o outsider , nos dias que correm ha uma tendencia enorme para as pessoas escreverem em variadissimos locais como escrevem nos chats. O que torna dificil de compreender a quem esta a aprender ou desenvolver a lingua em questao.
> 
> Cumptos


  ALém disso, mesmo não me considerando um "erudito" (longe disso) como fui intitulado, insisto que um idioma para perdurar no futuro deve ter alguma disciplina, uma ordem, regras, pois, caso contrário, a tendência será desaparecer, convertendo o lugar em uma verdadeira "torre de Babel". 

Por último, devo esclarecer, que sou favorável às alterações naturais que o idioma formal venha a sofrer ao longo dos tempos, seja por influência regional, seja por uma globalização inevitável, mas com certa cerimônia, obedecendo aos princípios mínimos estruturais do idioma. 

Gostei muito da invenção, na época, de nosso ex-ministro Magri, quando pronunciou a famosa palavra "imexível". Se não existia, deveria exisitir e acho que hoje já é aceita, pois não fere os princípios das regras gramaticias do português.


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Definitivamente, não era a você que eu me referia, Agatha. Acho que o que eu queria dizer extrapolaria o âmbito deste fórum, que é de discussões sobre a língua portuguesa, não sobre a cultura deste ou daquele país. Então, _let's just drop the subject_. No mais, explicações geram contra-explicações que geram mais mal-entendidos ainda. Como dizia o meu avô, velho e experimentado diplomata: "Nunca se justifique".


 
Muito bem, deixemos o seu avo ter a ultima palavra


----------



## Vin Raven

AGATHA2 said:


> Na minha opinião a posição "democratica" sería ensinar a essas pessoas uma forma de falar (e de escrever) que não lhes identifique na primeira palavra como o que os americanos chaman "loosers".



Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.

BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


----------



## AGATHA2

Vin Raven said:


> Isso é a verdade, mas é um problema que existe em todas a linguas, não só na língua portuguesa.
> 
> BTW, in English you want to say "losers" which means "desgraçados", not "loosers" which means "frouxos".


 
Efectivamente


----------



## spielenschach

E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito? Uma palavra pode ter milhentos significados. Parece difícil e, no, entanto, entendem - se. Quanto a nós, povos civilizados inventamos sempre mais significados em cada geração que surge.
Grosso modo o D. Duarte, rei de Portugal e escritor, inventou um monte delas enriquecendo assim a língua. A maior parte delas foi buscá - las ao latim como fazem muitas línguas hoje e muito bem que nacionalizam palavras simplificando, assim, a ideia. Isto foi no séc. XIV. No século XVI surgiu o nosso Camões que inventou muitas mais. E não ficámos por aqui. Chegados que fomos ao séc. XIX surge - nos o Eça de Queirós com os seus "Maias" e outros e toca a inventar vocabulário. Acusavam - no de assassinar a língua mas...eis que hoje o Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa as tem lá todas. E aí temos nós uma língua cheia de vocabuário. Mas isto não inibe o facto de haver palavras com múltiplos significados e temos de ir ao sentido da frase para lho perceber.
E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


----------



## Vanda

Ditto Spielen! Vou me repetir: o inglês tem um vocabulário imenso exatamente pela facilidade que tem de incorporar palavras de todas as línguas, só nossas (quero dizer as de origem latina) são um cifra insignificante  : 60%. 
Já que você falou no Eça, vou falar na nossa versão  dele, Machado de Assis. Com o português impecável e assombroso que aquele homem tinha, os livros dele trazem palavras grafadas em francês que ainda não haviam sido aportuguesadas, bem como palavras inglesas, sem pejo algum. Quem hoje tem coragem de atirar pedras nele? 
O tantão de palavras emprestadas e ainda sem grafia oficial portuguesa, logo a terão. É só ver as últimas edições de nossos dicionários famosos, está lá, uma penca de palavras aportuguesadas ou não, mas já devidamente incorporadas. Nas próximas edições, com certeza, mais um monte de palavras. O vocabulário vai enriquecendo, mesmo que já as tenhamos na nossa língua, mas não custa ter mais opções.


----------



## Macunaíma

spielenschach said:


> E depois há a esquisitice daqueles que têm a mania do nacionalismo e não querem simplificar. Como se sabe há muitos povos no mundo que falam português. Mas esses povos têm as sua palavras diferentes. Porque não introduzi - las todas no chamado português padrão. Porque não. Benditos brasileiros que não têm papas na língua para aportuguesar palavras...


 
Exatamente.

Não só brasileiros, porque aqui também há os reacionários, mas qualquer um que perceba que uma língua não é um processo estanque, mas em constante evolução e adaptação a novas realidades socias _muda-se o mundo, mudam-se as necessidades de expressão.

Vejam o exemplo do advento da literatura modernista, que trouxe a possibilidade de uma expressividade viva, não limitada às convenções formais das academias. A língua que nós líamos na literatura não era mais uma língua criada em estufa, mas algo que refletia as transformações socias dos últimos tempos, que refletia a _vida viva_, para usar uma expressão de Nietzsche.

Uma língua é como um organismo vivo que precisa adaptar-se constantemente ao meio para sobreviver. Retirar certos estigmas é parte fundamental desse processo de adaptação. Há aqueles que se atêm a uma forma de linguagem que não reflete mais o mundo em que vivemos, em que ser rebuscado não é mais sinal de aristocracia. Alguém há de dizer "_Ah, mas usar as regras gramaticais não é ser rebuscado_". Não, não é. Eu mesmo as conheço razoavelmente bem para me expressar como o Rui Barbosa, se quisesse. Acontece que permitir mudanças, sem ver nisso uma perversão da língua pela gentalha ignorante, é não só sinal de bom senso, como um favor à própria sobrevivência da ordem dentro da língua. Insistir em permitir um afastamento cada vez maior entre o que se fala e o que se prega é que ameaçaria a homogeneidade do idioma.


----------



## Vin Raven

spielenschach said:
			
		

> E já agora permitam - me uma pergunta. Com é que se entendem as pessoas cujas línguas têm um vocabulário restrito?



Mal.
Pois a falta de vocabulário resulta numa falta de entendimento, em grande ineficiência, e limita também o disenvolvimento das ciências.


----------



## Vin Raven

Macunaíma said:
			
		

> Uma língua é como um organismo vivo que precisa adaptar-se constantemente ao meio para sobreviver.



Um conhecido meu disse uma vez muito bem que a razão que o inglês domina  é porque "_English is the Borg of Languages_".

Quanto mais extensivo o vocabulário mais forte a língua.

Se a palavra existe em inglês, chinês ou russo, e dá falta, é só aportuguesála e tá feito.

Se a palavra vem de porglish ou de portunhol, já tá aportuguesada e é só adoptá-la.


----------



## Macunaíma

A propósito de incorporação de palavras estrangeiras à lingua portuguesa, isso me fez lembrar de uma entrevista do José Saramago que eu vi em um programa de TV brasileiro. Ele implicava com a "mania" dos brasileiros de recorrer a palavras estrangeiras e citava a recepcionista do hotel que atendeu a uma solicitação sua com um "Vou _checar_". É chocante ver um escritor, um homem de literatura e não apenas de _belas-letras_, dizer uma coisa pobre dessas. 

Eu tenho uma certa antipatia pela pessoa de Saramago, aquele arquétipo de _champagne socialist __hipócrita e oportunista às vezes, às vezes simplista, e sempre com uma nota pedante e professoral no que diz e escreve. Falta nele a irreverência de Eça, esse sim, o maior, o melhor, o inigualável (minha opinião).


----------



## Vin Raven

Macunaíma said:


> Ele implicava com a "mania" dos brasileiros de recorrer a palavras estrangeiras e citava a recepcionista do hotel que atendeu a uma solicitação sua com um "Vou _checar_". É chocante ver um escritor, um homem de literatura e não apenas de _belas-letras_, dizer uma coisa pobre dessas.



_Checar_ é porglish ou portunhol?

Ora também não te esqueças que muitas palavras existem habitualmente, a razão principal a recorrer a palavras estrangeiras  é por falta de vocabulário por causa de fraca instrução primária, pois qualquer criança alfabetizada sabe as palavras averiguar e verificar...

Isso acontece em todas a linguas, mas é mais comum onde há uma falta de educação primária, quando há adultos com o vocabulário de crianças, e escritores de jornal com um vocabulário de escola primária  êm vez de vocabulário de escola secundária.
Por exemplo, aqui á volta nos US eu posso ir a muita cidadezinha em que os jornais estão escritos a um nível mal-literado de sexta-classe e onde adultos dessas cidadezinhas, que graduaram do colégio, não tem a capacidade de ler um jornal escrito ao nivel de escola secundária, jornais como o New York Times, o Washington Post ou o Wall Street Journal.


----------



## leunam

Eu sou novo aqui. 
No engles ( Canada) nao temos tal problemas. Quase todos escrevem da mesma forma. Nunca vi ninguem a se quixar em forums acerca da escrita ou que falam duma maneira e ecrevem de outra.
`DESCULPEM` DESCULPAI?  o meu portugues e da quarta classe.
Até amanhá.


----------



## Vanda

Wlecome Leunam!



> Quase todos escrevem da mesma forma. Nunca vi ninguem a se queixar em forums acerca da escrita ou que falam duma maneira e ecrevem de outra


 
Well, that can be true for Canada but not for the rest of English speaking countries. In these forums (WR) you can see this everywhere: British, American, Aussie, etc until everybody comes to a consensus that one must respect each countries way to express themselves, being or not illiterate (what is not the case in here, our illiterates don't have computers and above all, don't come to this kind of forum).
We are just trying to reafirm our position inside a language!


----------



## spielenschach

Macunaíma said:


> A propósito de incorporação de palavras estrangeiras à lingua portuguesa, isso me fez lembrar de uma entrevista do José Saramago que eu vi em um programa de TV brasileiro. Ele implicava com a "mania" dos brasileiros de recorrer a palavras estrangeiras e citava a recepcionista do hotel que atendeu a uma solicitação sua com um "Vou _checar_". É chocante ver um escritor, um homem de literatura e não apenas de _belas-letras_, dizer uma coisa pobre dessas.
> 
> Eu tenho uma certa antipatia pela pessoa de Saramago, aquele arquétipo de _champagne socialist __hipócrita e oportunista às vezes, às vezes simplista, e sempre com uma nota pedante e professoral no que diz e escreve. Falta nele a irreverência de Eça, esse sim, o maior, o melhor, o inigualável (minha opinião).


...
Não esquecer que o Saramago é neo - realista, portanto um dos militantes do antigo regime. Os comunistas eram implacavelmente perseguidos (que o digam o Tarrafal, o Aljube ou o Forte de Monsanto) e portanto ficou - lhe o gosto amargo a que agora em democracia não se liga porque cada um pode dizer o que quiser.
O Saramago foi prémio Nobel e muito bem. Mas todas as correntes são literatura e portanto temos que vê - lo como neo - realista e respeitá - lo e também, ao mesmo tempo, sermos respeitados nas nossas convicções.
De resto todo o escritor é irreverente. Declarado ou não, ele tem por missão trazer cá para fora as ideias de um povo e pôr os podres de um regime, seja ele qual for, á mostra. De resto talvez esteja um pouco envaidecido com o Prémio Nobel embora ele diga que isso não significa nada. Podia ser outro...


----------



## Vanda

Meninos, podemos ilustrar a língua usando nossos representantes maiores, que são os escritores, mas não vamos discutir literatura aqui, ok?   Não está dentro do escopo do fórum! (por mais que eu gostasse)


----------



## Lusitania

AGATHA2 said:


> Queridos lusofonos
> 
> 
> Entao seguindo a posicao de algums de voces uma pessoa que aprende portugues (brasileiro) tería que aprender nao so uma lingua mas duas. E havería que considerar um grande privilegio aprender a lingua nas favelas porque entao nao se aprenderian as horriveis estructuras da gramática.


 

Olá Agatha,

Pois eu considero um privilégio chegar ao estrangeiro e encontrar alguém que se tenha interessado por aprender o meu idioma. 
Se os nativos de um idioma erram é muito natural que outros que o tenham como 2ª, 3ª ou 4ª língua errem.

Por outro lado, penso que aprender o idioma no Brasil, em Angola, Cabo Verde, Portugal ou outro país lusófono é aprender português e entendemo-nos. Penso eu.

Um abraço


----------



## Lusitania

Macunaíma said:


> A propósito de incorporação de palavras estrangeiras à lingua portuguesa, isso me fez lembrar de uma entrevista do José Saramago que eu vi em um programa de TV brasileiro. Ele implicava com a "mania" dos brasileiros de recorrer a palavras estrangeiras e citava a recepcionista do hotel que atendeu a uma solicitação sua com um "Vou _checar_". É chocante ver um escritor, um homem de literatura e não apenas de _belas-letras_, dizer uma coisa pobre dessas.
> 
> Eu tenho uma certa antipatia pela pessoa de Saramago, aquele arquétipo de _champagne socialist __hipócrita e oportunista às vezes, às vezes simplista, e sempre com uma nota pedante e professoral no que diz e escreve. Falta nele a irreverência de Eça, esse sim, o maior, o melhor, o inigualável (minha opinião).


 

É verdade, sobretudo quando ele é agora criticado por estar a espanholizar o português em que escreve.
Para evitar estrangeirismos diga então "esquerda caviar"


----------



## Makumbera

Macunaíma said:


> A propósito de incorporação de palavras estrangeiras à lingua portuguesa, isso me fez lembrar de uma entrevista do José Saramago que eu vi em um programa de TV brasileiro. Ele implicava com a "mania" dos brasileiros de recorrer a palavras estrangeiras e citava a recepcionista do hotel que atendeu a uma solicitação sua com um "Vou _checar_". É chocante ver um escritor, um homem de literatura e não apenas de _belas-letras_, dizer uma coisa pobre dessas.
> 
> Eu tenho uma certa antipatia pela pessoa de Saramago, aquele arquétipo de _champagne socialist __hipócrita e oportunista às vezes, às vezes simplista, e sempre com uma nota pedante e professoral no que diz e escreve. Falta nele a irreverência de Eça, esse sim, o maior, o melhor, o inigualável (minha opinião).



Concordo plenamente.


----------



## edupa

asmborges said:


> Acho que o que ele quis dizer é que se os ornitólogos se comportassem como os gramáticos, ao ver uma ave desconhecida a matariam simplesmente porque ela não está catalogada, negando a realidade. Ainda bem que os ornitólogos são mais "flexíveis"....


 

you nailed it!


----------



## Outsider

A gramática não é uma ciência, mas uma arte.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> A gramática não é uma ciência, mas uma arte.


 

Acho que não é uma coisa nem outra. Em minha modesta opinião. Mas pode ficar com ela...

Prefiro a Literatura como arte. Prefiro a Lingüística como ciência.


----------



## kurumin

A gramática normativa é um dogma.
Os melhores poetas não respeitavam a gramática (Dante no caso da língua italiana, Mário de Andrade e outros modernistas no caso de português brasileiro)  Acho a gramática descritiva muito mais interessante e prática (quando estudamos outros idiomas)


----------



## Outsider

Os escritores entendem das suas rimas e das suas figuras de estilo, mas de línguas não sabem nada.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Os escritores entendem das suas rimas e das suas figuras de estilo, mas de línguas não sabem nada.


 
Muito bem, Outsider. Agora vai economizar o tempo de um monte de gente que se dava ao trabalho de ler o que você escreve!


----------



## olivinha

kurumin said:


> Os melhores poetas não respeitavam a gramática (Dante no caso da língua italiana, Mário de Andrade e outros modernistas no caso de português brasileiro)  Acho a gramática descritiva muito mais interessante e prática (quando estudamos outros idiomas)


 
Bem, “melhores” poetas já é uma questão de opinião e, na minha opinião, não seriam melhores (ou piores) por “desrespeitar” a gramática. Mesmo assim, concordo contigo, há muitos poetas reconocidos, de hoje e de ontem, que não se deixam/deixavam ditar pela gramática, _mas_ a maioria deles sabe/sabia "exatamente" _como_ desrespeitar a gramática.

Sim, Outsider, concordo contigo, a gramática é uma arte! 

Seja eu, Seja eu, Deixa que eu seja eu.
E aceita O que seja seu.
Então deita e aceita eu.
Molha eu, Seca eu, 
....Beija eu,
*(Beija Eu *Marisa Monte)

[Ok, yes, I got carried away...]


----------



## edupa

olivinha said:


> Bem, “melhores” poetas já é uma questão de opinião e, na minha opinião, não seriam melhores (ou piores) por “desrespeitar” a gramática. Mesmo assim, concordo contigo, há muitos poetas reconocidos, de hoje e de ontem, que não se deixam/deixavam ditar pela gramática, _mas_ a maioria deles sabe/sabia "exatamente" _como_ desrespeitar a gramática.
> 
> Sim, Outsider, concordo contigo, a gramática é uma arte!
> 
> Seja eu, Seja eu, Deixa que eu seja eu.
> E aceita O que seja seu.
> Então deita e aceita eu.
> Molha eu, Seca eu,
> .... Beija eu, O que seja ser...
> *(Beija Eu*
> Marisa Monte)
> 
> [Ok, yes, I got carried away...]


 
Desculpe insistir, Olivinha. Só para esclarecer meu argumento. Mesmo a idéia de 'saber desrespitar' a gramática, acredito, não faria muito sentido quando pensamos na língua usada em sua forma natural ou artística (expressões que, por vezes, se entrelaçam). 

Novamente -- ninguém em sã consciência diria que uma espécie de pássaros está "quebrando a regra" por não agir da mesma forma como seu comportamento está PREVISTO NAQUELE LIVRO! Se assim fosse, deveriam estes pássaros então seguir o que está previsto no livro, com o risco de estarem agindo de modo errado? 

Esta anedota evidentemente é só pra mostrar que é proporcionalmente esse o tamanho do absurdo em se dizer que as pessoas "falam errado"(!), que os escritores "quebram regras gramaticais"(!!), ou que os falantes "desrespeitam a gramática"(!!!). Não é melhor dizermos "criam-se novas gramáticas", ou "existem várias gramáticas"? 

Há muito mais a ser analisado, eu penso. Há de se saber a história da gramática, o conceito seminal de gramática (que hoje a gente "take for granted", ou se perdeu ao longo do tempo), a natureza da língua etc etc. 

Isso tudo é fascinante, mas dá um trabalho... 

Alguns então acham mais fácil apelar para a decoreba de um número limitado de regras, daí criar uma falsa e patética impressão de controle lingüístico e sair por aí disparando falácias e preconceitos.

Mas pela delicada (e arrojada!) poesia que vc postou aqui, acredito que tenha a mente arejada 

Abraços!

PS: Acho que letra da música "Beija Eu" foi composta por Arnaldo Antunes, não? Confira a faixa "Bem Leve" do disco "Cor de Rosa e Carvão" de Marisa Monte. Intrigante letra, também lindamente composta por Arnaldo Antunes.


----------



## edupa

Ricardo Tavares said:


> ALém disso, mesmo não me considerando um "erudito" (longe disso) como fui intitulado, insisto que um idioma para perdurar no futuro deve ter alguma disciplina, uma ordem, regras, pois, caso contrário, a tendência será desaparecer, convertendo o lugar em uma verdadeira "torre de Babel".
> 
> Por último, devo esclarecer, que sou favorável às alterações naturais que o idioma formal venha a sofrer ao longo dos tempos, seja por influência regional, seja por uma globalização inevitável, mas com certa cerimônia, obedecendo aos princípios mínimos estruturais do idioma.
> 
> Gostei muito da invenção, na época, de nosso ex-ministro Magri, quando pronunciou a famosa palavra "imexível". Se não existia, deveria exisitir e acho que hoje já é aceita, pois não fere os princípios das regras gramaticias do português.


 

Ricardo

Permita-me discordar de suas afirmações sobre o caos lingüístico de que você falou neste thread.

Vou lhe pedir paciência, pois eu escrevo tanto quanto você 

Essa idéia de que existe um grupo de falantes que promovem o caos é mais um dos mitos da língua. Não existe caos. Existem vários registros, alguns deles bastante estigmatizados por sua condição socio-econômica. Parece-me serem estes o que você ataca. 

O caos, por definição, seria uma frase como esta: "Eu já cedo comer falante casa agora marrom".

Aqui não há compreensão alguma do que está escrito. Isso é o caos. Existe um código tácito entre os falantes de qualquer registro, de quaisquer línguas, para que se façam compreender. A gente está falando sobre umas das bases da natureza lingüística. 

Afirmar que algumas pessoas falam errado, seria como afirmar que elas ANDAM errado. Ora, elas andam porque andam, e ponto. Elas o fazem de forma natural.

O que acontece é que com o surgimento do ideal da gramática, que se deu 300 anos antes do nascimento de Cristo, houve uma tentativa de se cirstalizar uma língua que se tinha como perfeita -- os clássicos gregos. Como todos sabemos, a tal tentativa de se cristalizar a língua foi por água abaixo.

Mas desde então, houve seguidores ferrenhos da gramática, com seu ideal (permita-me) reacionário de se cirstalizar o que eles achavam o belo.

Mas eu lhe pergunto: e se fosse feito o mesmo em relação ao ideal de beleza que vemos nas peassarelas de moda? E se um bando de lunáticos (novamente, permita-me), que foi o caso dos vários grupos que disseminaram a idéia da gramática normativa, resolvessem que a partir de hoje todo homem e mulher deverá ter o mesmo corpo que os modelos das passarelas? Caso contrário, eles estariam errados!! 

Loucura, não é mesmo?

Outro ponto que eu queria discutir é o tom (novamente, permita-me) um tanto arrogante de algumas pessoas de se considerarem superiores às outras por falar (ou julgarem que dominam) um registro socialmente privilegiado de uma língua. Não posso deixar de apontar o fato de você ter afirmado que "as pessoas que se esforcem para aprender o que eu aprendi, elas que melhorem, não nivelemos POR BAIXO". 

Então coube a você e poucos outros privilegiados (talvez a mim mesmo?) a benção de estarem por cima e de falarem uma língua correta? Quero deixar claro que isso é uma provocação, não um ataque pessoal! Me provoque também 

Acho que falta mais maturidade científica pra gente discutir isso. Pois observe a frase abaixo.

"Os menino 'tava muito bonito."

Ao ouvir essa frase, podemos reconhecer o perfil socio-cultural do falante. Eu não massacraria esse falante por sua condição social. Não acho que, por definição, essa pessoa precisa evoluir, que ela está errada. Quem sou eu?!?! Longe de mim! E não quero posar de bonzinho, mas é que é melhor pra mim mesmo tratar as pessoas com dignidade -- e HONESTIDADE.

Ainda assim, podemos observar naquela frase uma regra sintática -- sim, uma regra!

O fato de o artigo "OS" que abre a frase estar no plural significa que o resto da frase toda está no plural. Essa é uma regra encontrada em outras línguas no mundo. No inglês, por exemplo, os adjetivos não são pluralizados, e ninguém morre por isso. É apenas uma regra diferente da do português socialemnte privilegiado.

Prova de que não existe caos nenhum nisso, está no fato de que você, Ricardo, entendeu perfeitamente que o falante se referia a mais de um menino. Caso contrário, este falante diria.

"O menino 'tava muito bonito."

Agora claramente o falante se refere a um só menino. Viu? Crystal clear!

O que falta, em minha opnião, é mais esforço, mais pesquisa, mais estudo para jogar luz sobre esses assuntos. Apenas afirmar que essas pessoas estão erradas me parece ser uma atitude política que insistem em nos enfiar goela abaixo. Não se deixe enganar, Ricardo!

Eu quando falo com minha mãe, uso faço questão de usar todos os modos italianados de ela se expressar em português. Com meu pai, chego a usar até os sons do seu dialeto nordestino. Tudo isso com MUITO ORGULHO.

Ao contrário do que muitos querem que a gente acredite, as pessoas menos privilegiadas são, sim, capazes de perceberem que elas podem se comunicar em vários registros. Basta lhe darem oportunidade. Mas aí, seria preciso investir em educação, pagar e prepar melhor os porfessores. 

Mas isso, Ricardo, daria MUITO trabalho às nossas autoridades. Isso tiraria de nosso políticos muito da influência nefasta que eles exercem sobre a população. E isso é o que eles não querem. Então é mais fácil dizer que "brasileiro fala mal o português". Depois de se afirmar isso por séculos -- é a velha história, uma mentira quase se torna verdade!

Isso pra não mencionar os vários gramatiqueiros que vivem às custas de mitos e preconceitos que são na verdade mais antigos do que Cristo!

Abra o olho!

Existe uma pesquisa honesta no Brasil iniciada pelo saudoso Prof. Ataliba Teixeira de Castilho da USP, de São Paulo, chamada NURC (Projeto de Estudo da Norma Regional Urbana Culta). Este projeto tem rendido muitos frutos interessantes e insitgantes. 

Projetos como este abundam em países como os Estados Unidos e Inglaterra. Lá, já existem pesquisas sérias sobre o falar de grupos estigmatizados, como os pobres analfabetos. 

Infelizmente no Brasil (e me parece que em Portugal) estamos cada vez mais caminhando na contra-mão da modernidade, do esclarecimendo na a´rea das línguas. 

Abraços!


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> Lá, já existem pesquisas sérias sobre o falar de grupos estigmatizados, como os pobres analfabetos.


 
Ola Edupa !

Com todo o respeito pela sua opinao que comparto só em alguns aspeitos e sem querer interferir no tema de Portugal contra Brazil  MAS eu acho que em qualquer pais do mundo podería-se utilizar o dinheiro gastado em  pesquisas e estudos sobre a lingua de analfabetos ou grupos socialmente estigmatizados em projetos de formacao dessas pessoas. 

Nao é muito mais arrogante e elitista fazer estudos sobre desigualidades sociais em vez de tentar mudar essas situacoes ??? 

Espero que compreenda o meu portugues "caotico"


----------



## Odinh

Particularmente não sou muito fâ do Olavo de Carvalho, mas achei este artigo interessantíssimo. É um pouco longo, mas vale a pena ler: olavodecarvalho.org/apostilas/quem.htm


----------



## Vanda

> ...MAS eu acho que em qualquer pais do mundo podería-se utilizar o dinheiro gastado em pesquisas e estudos sobre a lingua de analfabetos ou grupos socialmente estigmatizados *em projetos de formação dessas pessoas*.


 
Agatha, você não imagina a caixa de marimbondos em que você foi mexer.  
Ah, se pudéssemos! Ah, se alguém nos ouvisse! Ah, se nos dessem o poder! ... Esta é a última coisa na vida que nossos governantes querem/sonham em fazer ou que nos _permitirão _(a ruptura aqui é intencional) fazer. Contudo, como a discussão sobre isso foge ao escopo do fórum, deixemos isso pra lá.


----------



## edupa

AGATHA2 said:


> Ola Edupa !
> 
> Com todo o respeito pela sua opinao que comparto só em alguns aspeitos e sem querer interferir no tema de Portugal contra Brazil MAS eu acho que em qualquer pais do mundo podería-se utilizar o dinheiro gastado em pesquisas e estudos sobre a lingua de analfabetos ou grupos socialmente estigmatizados em projetos de formacao dessas pessoas.
> 
> Nao é muito mais arrogante e elitista fazer estudos sobre desigualidades sociais em vez de tentar mudar essas situacoes ???
> 
> Espero que compreenda o meu portugues "caotico"


 

Acho que são questões separadas, AGATHA

Aos pesquisadores cabe estudar as manifestações humanas, sejam elas quais forem. Não são eles que perpetuam a desigualdade social, não!

O que fazem os pesquisadores da Lingüística e Filologia é despir a máscara do cinismo de argumentos proconceituosos na área das línguas. Eles mostram, para o desgosto dos que perpetuam o preconceito, que não há *nada de errado *com a fala dos menos privilegiados, por exmeplo. Essa é praticamente uma missão deles -- talvez aliás, ingrata, posto que é mal compreendida.

O que acontece, pelo menos no Brasil, é que os meios de comunicação simplesmente ingoram essas pessoas que devotam sua vida debruçando-se cientificamente sobre assuntos ligados à fala humana. Note como as grandes revistas, as grandes emissores de televisão consultam os gramatiqueiros acerca de assuntos sobre os quais eles simplesmente não têm base cinetífica para falar com o ar de importância com eles se expressam.

Como exemplo, eu pergunto à você: será que essas revistas e emissoras de televisão consultariam um farmacêutico sobre os perigos e os benefícios de, por exemplo, uma nova droga no mercado? Aposto que não! 

Nada contra os farmacêuticos, mas a mídia certamente procuraria um PhD na área da medicina para opinar. Há muitos PhDs em Lingüística e Filologia pelo Brasil. Mas para a área das línguas, a gente tem de ficar com a opnião de genéricos, como Pasquale Cipro Neto (que, pasme, tem uma coluna semanal sobre a língua portuguesa no jornal de maior circulação do Brasil!) e afins...

Acho que devemos ter cautela quando afirmamos que devemos melhorar estes pobres, como vocÊ apontou. Pelo menos na parte lingüística.

É farta de exemplos a situação de professores de português que entram na sala de aula e despejam todo seu preconceito nos alunos. De diversas formas. A mais comum é desprezar, fazer pouco caso, fazer chacota da fala de alguns estudantes.

O professor deve ter a consciência de que ele deve *respeitar* aquela fala, que ele está lidando com diversos universos dentro de uma sala só. Chega-se ao ponto de o professor estar lidando com diversas "línguas", se considerarmos a discrepância entre os diversos registros lingüísticos dentro, às vezes, da memsa cidade (como é o caso da magnitude de uma cidade como São Paulo).

Lembro até hoje de uma funcionária de uma escola onde eu trabalhava contando como sua professora de português lhe fazia chacota por ela usar a contrução "Sei não". Sua professora, ela dizia, volta e meia trazia isso à tona, olhando pra ela, dizendo que o correto era "Não sei".

Quem disse que esse é o correto? Essa afirmação é, no mínimo, falsa!

As pessoas confudem a idéias de gramática com a noção de Língua propriamente dita. Como eu disse em outras oportunidades, pode haver *vários* tipos de regras dentro de cada regsitro. 

Esta é a sitaução que se encontra nosso ensino. Isso sim é o caos. Alguns professores (a maioria vítimas dos mitos e preconceitos) massacrando seus alunos psicologicamente, forçando-lhes a acreditar que eles não conseguem se "expressar direito" (!!!), ignorando as raízes sociais e culturais de seus alunos. O fruto disso tudo, por vezes, pode infelizmente ser constatado aqui neste forum...

Novamente, o trabalho dos pesquisadores é um trabalho sério, esclarecedor, que muito nos ajuda a derrubar os nossos preconceitos. Só para esclarecer, AGATHA, você não pode fazer idéia do quão vergonhoso é o mísero salário que ganha a IMENSA MAIORIA de nossos pesquisadores no Brasil. Não se iluda, eles são verdadeiros heróis! O buraco é mais embaixo AGTHA...

Eu digo sim à pesquisa!

Abraços!


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> Acho que são questões separadas, AGATHA
> 
> Aos pesquisadores cabe estudar as manifestações humanas, sejam elas quais forem. Não são eles que perpetuam a desigualdade social, não!
> 
> Acordo com voce, mas acho que se a alternativa fosse ( sei que nao é, claro) dar dinheiro para uma coisa ou para outra me parece melhor utilizado em tentar nivelar desigualdades que em estuda-las.
> 
> O que fazem os pesquisadores da Lingüística e Filologia é despir a máscara do cinismo de argumentos proconceituosos na área das línguas. Eles mostram, para o desgosto dos que perpetuam o preconceito, que não há *nada de errado *com a fala dos menos privilegiados, por exmeplo. Essa é praticamente uma missão deles -- talvez aliás, ingrata, posto que é mal compreendida.
> 
> Falando de cinismo: chamar "menos privilegiados" a pessoas que de facto passam fome e nao tem nenhuma possibilidade de sairse da sua situacao nao é cinico ? Pode dize-me de que utilidade practica é para essas pessoas que qualquer estudo linguistico constate que a sua forma de falar é de interesse cientifico ???
> 
> O que acontece, pelo menos no Brasil, é que os meios de comunicação simplesmente ingoram essas pessoas que devotam sua vida debruçando-se cientificamente sobre assuntos ligados à fala humana. Note como as grandes revistas, as grandes emissores de televisão consultam os gramatiqueiros acerca de assuntos sobre os quais eles simplesmente não têm base cinetífica para falar com o ar de importância com eles se expressam.
> 
> Como exemplo, eu pergunto à você: será que essas revistas e emissoras de televisão consultariam um farmacêutico sobre os perigos e os benefícios de, por exemplo, uma nova droga no mercado? Aposto que não!
> 
> Nada contra os farmacêuticos, mas a mídia certamente procuraria um PhD na área da medicina para opinar. Há muitos PhDs em Lingüística e Filologia pelo Brasil. Mas para a área das línguas, a gente tem de ficar com a opnião de genéricos, como Pasquale Cipro Neto (que, pasme, tem uma coluna semanal sobre a língua portuguesa no jornal de maior circulação do Brasil!) e afins...
> 
> Precisamente, quem aprendiou a leer e a analizar pode informarse por otros meios que por certas revistas e emissoras de televisao. E a ignorancia das pessoas que permite a dictadura dos meios de comunicacao.
> 
> 
> Acho que devemos ter cautela quando afirmamos que devemos melhorar estes pobres, como vocÊ apontou. Pelo menos na parte lingüística.
> 
> Nao se trata de melhorar as pessoas. Longe de mim dizer que o valor duma pessoa depende da sua situacao economica, mas se trata de melhorar as condicoes de vida !
> 
> 
> É farta de exemplos a situação de professores de português que entram na sala de aula e despejam todo seu preconceito nos alunos. De diversas formas. A mais comum é desprezar, fazer pouco caso, fazer chacota da fala de alguns estudantes.
> 
> O professor deve ter a consciência de que ele deve *respeitar* aquela fala, que ele está lidando com um diversos universos dentro de uma sala só. Chega-se ao ponto de o professor estar lidando com diversas "línguas", se considerarmos a discrepância entre os diversos registros lingüísticos dentro, às vezes, da mesa cidade (como é o caso da magnitude de uma cidade como São Paulo).
> 
> Lembro até hoje de uma funcionária de uma escola onde eu trabalhava contando como sua professora de português lhe fazia chacota por ela usar a contrução "Sei não". Sua professora, ela dizia, volta e meia trazia isso à tona, olhando pra ela, dizendo que o correto era "Não sei".
> 
> Quem disse que esse é o correto? Essa afirmação é, no mínimo, falsa!
> 
> As pessoas confudem a idéias de gramática com a noção de Língua propriamente dita. Como eu disse em outras oportunidades, pode haver *vários* tipos de regras dentro de cada regsitro.
> 
> Esta é a sitaução que se encontra nosso ensino. Isso sim é o caos. Alguns professores (a maioria vítimas dos mitos e preconceitos) massacrando seus alunos psicologicamente, forçando-lhes a acreditar que eles não conseguem se "expressar direito" (!!!), ignorando as raízes sociais e culturais de seus alunos.
> 
> Entao - e digo isso sem ironia - segundo a sua posicao - qual seria a funcao dos professores de portugues ?
> 
> Novamente, o trabalho dos pesquisadores é um trabalho sério, esclarecedor, que muito nos ajuda a derrubar os nossos preconceitos. Só para esclarecer, AGATHA, você não pode fazer idéia do quão vergonhoso é o mísero salário que ganha a IMENSA MAIORIA de nossos pesquisadores no Brasil. Não se iluda, eles são verdadeiros heróis! O buraco é mais embaixo AGTHA...
> 
> Nao tenho nenhuma duvida sobre a seriedade e a importancia do trabalho de pesquisadores. Mal pagado estao tambén no resto do mundo nao só no Brasil. Tamben estou convencida que em realidade voce e eu estamos "do mismo lado".
> 
> Eu digo sim à pesquisa!
> 
> Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Acordo com voce, mas acho que se a alternativa fosse ( sei que nao é, claro) dar dinheiro para uma coisa ou para outra me parece melhor utilizado em tentar nivelar desigualdades que em estuda-las. 

>> Em qualquer país minimamente civilizado sabe-se da importância do estudo. O estudo, a pesquisa é a base da compreensão objetiva sobre a realidade. O fato de você estar escrevendo neste forum certamente se deve, de uma maneira ou de outra, a algum tipo de estudo que encontrou a necessidade de se desenvolver forums sobre língua.

Estudar a desigualdade significa saber como ela se dá. Você pode achar o estudo e a pesquisa perda de tempo, supérfluo. Tudo bem, mas eu não vejo a coisa assim. Nem mesmo ach que o estudo seja algo separado, desvinculado da sociedade.Você diz que é melhor investir socialmente do que investir em pesquisa. Não vejo uma coisa separada da outra. 

A gente tende a achar que o que é bom pra nós é bom para os outros. Me parece isso que vc está afirmando quando diz que se tem de investir na educação, sem antes estarmos preparados, embasados pelas pesquisas, pelo estudo. mas eu sinceramente não acredito na imposição de idéias, na ditadura de conceitos que a gente vê por aí. Aquela atitude de se dizer, "Aprenda isso pro que é assim qeu tem de ser". Acredito em uma abordagem equidistante, formulada, pensada, cuidadosa. Mas isso sou eu!

Além disso, e como já afirmei antes (não sei o quanto percisamente você entende português), não é o dinheiro irrisório que se gasta em pesquisa no Brasil que irá atrapalhar algum progresso. Só faltava agora quererem culpar os pesquisadroes pelas mazelas sociais! E eu que achava que eu já tinha visto de tudo...


Falando de cinismo: chamar "menos privilegiados" a pessoas que de facto passam fome e nao tem nenhuma possibilidade de sairse da sua situacao nao é cinico ? Pode dize-me de que utilidade practica é para essas pessoas que qualquer estudo linguistico constate que a sua forma de falar é de interesse cientifico ???

> Chamar essas pessoas de menos privilegiadas não é cinismo. É a realidade. Só procuro não ofender. Você me faz crer que nunca trabalhou junto a comunidades carentes. Eles são, sim, desprivilegiados.

O trabalho de quem estuda a fala menos privilegiada é dar voz a ela, dar reconheciemnto, registrar seu fenômeno. Esse é primeiro passo para que as pessoas respeitem aquela classe como sendo legítima. AGATHA, mais uma vez, a gente não pode querer impor nossos valores sobre outras comunidades sem antes entendê-las, saber sua história (sim, elas têm uma história que merece ser estudada, AGATHA). Essas pessoas não são bichos que não merecem nem a dignidade de terem sua história contada. Seu registro lingüístico é parte de sua história.


Precisamente, quem aprendiou a leer e a analizar pode informarse por otros meios que por certas revistas e emissoras de televisao. E a ignorancia das pessoas que permite a dictadura dos meios de comunicacao. 

>> AGATHA, não sei o quanto você conhece o Brasil, mas a televisão e o rádio, infelizmente, ainda são a única fonte de informação para esmagadora maioria da população. Os números são alarmantes no Brasil, acredite em mim. Essas empresas são concessões públicas e têm, sim, responsabilidade social. O fato de vc ter acesso a outros meios para formar sua opinião não significa que os pobres não tenham direito a informação de qualidade também! O que a gente vê na televisão é a perpetuação dos mitos, dos preconceitos lingüísticos, com raríssimas exceções.

Nao se trata de melhorar as pessoas. Longe de mim dizer que o valor duma pessoa depende da sua situacao economica, mas se trata de melhorar as condicoes de vida ! 

>> Concordo com você. E parte da melhora de condição de vida dessas pessoas passa por darmos a sua cultura o seu devido valor. Língua é cultura! Ou você também acredita que os pobres não têm cultura dignida de ser apreciada? 

Entao - e digo isso sem ironia - segundo a sua posicao - qual seria a funcao dos professores de portugues ?

>> Eu vejo os professores como orientadores dos alunos. No Brasil, por exemplo, seria mais honesto os professores darem aos alunos a opção de usarem o registro lingüístico que eles bem entenderem. 

Aqui em São Paulo, por exemplo, várias crianças que se matriculam na rede pública de ensino chegam à escola com seu próprio universo lingüístico, diferente do universo dos professores ou da classe privilegiada. Estes são massacrados, suas raízes ridicularizadas. 

O papel do professor, eu acredito, é saber mostrar aos alunos que eles têm outras opções. Que tal, por exemplo, numa aula de redação, o professor ajudar o aluno a *traduzir* seu texto para um outro registro? É esse o tipo de papel que eu vejo o professor de português exercendo, sem ofender ninguém, *acrescentando* (e não eliminando) opções no universo cultural do aluno -- que é, sim, inteligente o bastante para perceber que ele pode gravitar entre um registro e outro.

Mas o nosso sistema de ensino não está equipado para isso. Os proferssores são também vitimas. Então pra que dar voz aos pobres, pra que dar valor à sua cultura, à sua visão de mundo? Baixemos regras e digamos a eles que simplesmente as sigam. Língua é política, AGATHA, e isso é um assunto sério mesmo, muito próximo de nós. Quantas vezes você não lê aqui neste fórum, "Meu professor primário dizia que se deve dizer assim..."? Issonão é fruto de ensino; é fruto de cabresto!


Nao tenho nenhuma duvida sobre a seriedade e a importancia do trabalho de pesquisadores. Mal pagado estao tambén no resto do mundo nao só no Brasil. Tamben estou convencida que em realidade voce e eu estamos "do mismo lado".

Legal, AGATHA.

Adoro discutir com você 

Abraços!


----------



## Outsider

Se me posso intrometer por um momento...



			
				AGATHA2 said:
			
		

> Falando de cinismo: chamar "menos privilegiados" a pessoas que de facto passam fome e nao tem nenhuma possibilidade de sairse da sua situacao nao é cinico ? Pode dize-me de que utilidade practica é para essas pessoas que qualquer estudo linguistico constate que a sua forma de falar é de interesse cientifico ???


"Menos privilegiados" é apenas uma forma delicada de falar das pessoas pobres em português. Não tem nenhuma conotação de sobranceria. 

Duas dicas úteis: dizemos "ler" e "mesmo". 

Podem prosseguir, que a conversa está interessante.


----------



## AGATHA2

Outsider said:


> Se me posso intrometer por um momento...
> 
> PODE,PODE
> 
> "Menos privilegiados" é apenas uma forma delicada de falar das pessoas pobres em português. Não tem nenhuma conotação de sobranceria.
> 
> E um eufemismo. E nao gosto nada dos eufemismos
> 
> Duas dicas úteis: dizemos "ler" e "mesmo".
> 
> Obrigada !
> 
> Podem prosseguir, que a conversa está interessante.


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> Adoro discutir com você
> 
> Eu tamben
> 
> Em qualquer país minimamente civilizado sabe-se da importância do estudo. O estudo, a pesquisa é a base da compreensão objetiva sobre a realidade.
> 
> Nao é isso o que estou a dizer ?? Ao menos é o que estou tentando dizer em portugues
> 
> Estudar a desigualdade significa saber como ela se dá. Você pode achar o estudo e a pesquisa perda de tempo, supérfluo.
> 
> Mas nunca na vida diría o pensaría que estudos e pesquisas sao uma perdida de tempo !!!!! So penso que
> numa situacao (completamente teorica) na que houvesse so dinheiro para ou estudos ou projetos sociais me inclinaria pelos projetos sociais. Sobre todo se a necessidade do povo é grande.
> 
> A gente tende a achar que o que é bom pra nós é bom para os outros. Me parece isso que vc está afirmando quando diz que se tem de investir na educação, sem antes estarmos preparados, embasados pelas pesquisas, pelo estudo. mas eu sinceramente não acredito na imposição de idéias, na ditadura de conceitos que a gente vê por aí. Aquela atitude de se dizer, "Aprenda isso pro que é assim qeu tem de ser".
> 
> Aprender a ler e escrever e ums conceitos basicos de higiene, contracepcao, agricultura etc é impor ideias ?
> 
> Acredito em uma abordagem equidistante, entre qué e que ? formulada, pensada, por quem ? cuidadosa isso sim  . Mas isso sou eu!
> 
> 
> Além disso, e como já afirmei antes (não sei o quanto percisamente você entende português), entendo muito melhor do que escrevo, o seja entendo todo o que voce está a dizer não é o dinheiro irrisório que se gasta em pesquisa no Brasil que irá atrapalhar algum progresso. Só faltava agora quererem culpar os pesquisadroes pelas mazelas sociais! E eu que achava que eu já tinha visto de tudo... sempre ainda fica algo novo para descubrir  Mas - em serio - eu nao disse que os pesquisadores tem a culpa da miseria.
> 
> Chamar essas pessoas de menos privilegiadas não é cinismo. É a realidade. Só procuro não ofender. Se chamar as coisas pelo seu nome MISERIA e nao SITUACAO MENOS PRIVILEGIADA é ofender, entao concordo com voce
> 
> Você me faz crer que nunca trabalhou junto a comunidades carentes. POIS NAO.
> 
> O trabalho de quem estuda a fala menos privilegiada é dar voz a ela, dar reconheciemnto, registrar seu fenômeno. Esse é primeiro passo para que as pessoas respeitem aquela classe como sendo legítima.
> 
> Eu nao considero que seja legitimo ter numa sociedade uma classe "desprivilegiada" !! O legitimo sería igualdade de oportunidades para todos. Naturalmente é uma utopia
> 
> AGATHA, mais uma vez, a gente não pode querer impor nossos valores sobre outras comunidades sem antes entendê-las, saber sua história (sim, elas têm uma história que merece ser estudada, AGATHA). Essas pessoas não são bichos que não merecem nem a dignidade de terem sua história contada. Seu registro lingüístico é parte de sua história.
> 
> Mas de quem estamos a falar ? Que outras comunidades? Os "desprivilegiados" nao sao ciudadaos como todos os otros ??
> Reconheco que sendo europea naturalmente estou a falar de uma realidade diferente. Mas penso que nem a direita mais direita europea consideraría os pobres como uma comunidade aparte do resto do pais. E para mim personalmente um ponto de vista inaceitavel.
> 
> >> AGATHA, não sei o quanto você conhece o Brasil, mas a televisão e o rádio, infelizmente, ainda são a única fonte de informação para esmagadora maioria da população. Os números são alarmantes no Brasil, acredite em mim. Essas empresas são concessões públicas e têm, sim, responsabilidade social. O fato de vc ter acesso a outros meios para formar sua opinião não significa que os pobres não tenham direito a informação de qualidade também! O que a gente vê na televisão é a perpetuação dos mitos, dos preconceitos lingüísticos, com raríssimas exceções. Certo, concordo com voce
> 
> Ou você também acredita que os pobres não têm cultura dignida de ser apreciada?
> 
> Nunca pensei que os pobres tinham uma cultura propia. Para mim ser pobre nao é um valor cultural é segundo o ponto de vista uma desgraca ou uma injustica. Mas nao sei nada sobre esse tema no Brasil. Se houvesse tal cultura me interessaria conhecer.
> 
> Eu vejo os professores como orientadores dos alunos. No Brasil, por exemplo, seria mais honesto os professores darem aos alunos a opção de usarem o registro lingüístico que eles bem entenderem.
> 
> Aqui em São Paulo, por exemplo, várias crianças que se matriculam na rede pública de ensino chegam à escola com seu próprio universo lingüístico, diferente do universo dos professores ou da classe privilegiada. Estes são massacrados, suas raízes ridicularizadas.
> 
> O papel do professor, eu acredito, é saber mostrar aos alunos que eles têm outras opções. Que tal, por exemplo, numa aula de redação, o professor ajudar o aluno a *traduzir* seu texto para um outro registro? É esse o tipo de papel que eu vejo o professor de português exercendo, sem ofender ninguém, *acrescentando* (e não eliminando) opções no universo cultural do aluno -- que é, sim, inteligente o bastante para perceber que ele pode gravitar entre um registro e outro.
> 
> Acho o seu ponto de vista muito interessante e gostaria ouvir mais sobre o tema. Sou profesora, mas os nossos problemas sao otros
> 
> 
> Língua é política, AGATHA, e isso é um assunto sério mesmo, muito próximo de nós. SEM DUVIDA
> Quantas vezes você não lê aqui neste fórum, "Meu professor primário dizia que se deve dizer assim..."? Issonão é fruto de ensino; é fruto de cabresto! Depende do que dizia esse professor
> 
> 
> Abraços! [/quote]


----------



## kurumin

Makumbera said:


> Depende da situação. Em situações muito formais, eu recomendo usar uma linguagem um pouquinho mais cuidada. Não precisa mudar muita coisa, basta não usar gírias ou reduções e seguir a concordância.
> 
> Agora, informalmente, fale como você quiser ou como preferir, não precisamos usar uma linguagem cuidada na fala. Eu digo coisas como: "eu vi ela", "cheguei em casa", "fui no cinema", "assisti o filme", e não tenho vergonha nenhuma de falar assim, afinal, foi assim que eu aprendi a me comunicar informalmente, não preciso que a gramática "mande" em mim nessa hora.


 
_quoto in toto_
eu concordo


----------



## kurumin

O que dificulta o ensino de português (tanto aos brasileiros quanto aos estrangeiros ) são dois jeitos de se comunicar (comunicar-se? ). Um formal, outro informal. Em inglês, italiano, alemão, a gramática da língua escrita está se aproximando da gramática da língua falada. Mas, português brasileiro ainda se opõe a isso, temos uma escrita mais ''portuguesa'' e uma fala mais ''brasileira''.

_Me chamo_ é considerado um erro na escrita,
mas _Chamo-me_ é evitado na fala.

Então, ficamos com duas gramáticas: uma da língua escrita, uma da língua falada... [Parece que a _Semana da Arte Moderna_ não ajudou em nada]Somos um país de contrastes, rico pobre, negro branco, e mais um gramática da língua falada : gramática da língua escrita. Democracia, só no papel mesmo...


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Em inglês, italiano, alemão, a gramática da língua escrita está se aproximando da gramática da língua falada.


- inglês: concordo, ainda que um sotaque inglês menos habitual possa ser bem pouco inteligível para um estrangeiro (como o irlandês ou o escocês; e nem falemos no jamaicano).

- italiano e alemão: discordo. Ambas essas línguas têm dialectos extremamente divergentes do padrão oficial, ao ponto de os linguistas (mas não os estados) as considerarem línguas independentes. O padrão italiano, aliás, é uma construção artificial, língua de todos mas nativa de ninguém.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> - italiano e alemão: discordo. Ambas essas línguas têm dialectos extremamente divergentes do padrão oficial, ao ponto de os linguistas (mas não os estados) as considerarem línguas independentes. O padrão italiano, aliás, é uma construção artificial, língua de todos mas nativa de ninguém.



Como o sul da Itália e a Suíça, certo?


----------



## Outsider

E não só.

Toda a Alemanha tem dialectos significativamente diferentes do padrão, que é baseado mais ou menos na fala do Sul. E depois há a Áustria. Mas a Suíça é mesmo a mais divergente. O alemão suíço, pelo que tenho ouvido, é perfeitamente ininteligível para um alemão típico. Apesar disso, os suíços aprendem a falar alemão-padrão na escola (como quem aprende uma segunda língua), e é esse que usam para falar com outros povos de língua alemã.

Quanto à Itália, não é só o Sul, mas toda a Itália que está pejada de dialectos substancialmente diferentes do padrão. A que ponto são mutuamente inteligíveis, não sei. Mas mesmo o toscano, que foi a base original do italiano padrão, já não se pronuncia como mandam os manuais. O toscano genuíno não soa igual a uma canção da Laura Pausini. Vejam só!

Não quero com isto dizer que a diglossia não seja um incómodo. Eu entendo que os brasileiros se rebelem por serem forçados a aprender regras que não correspondem à maneira como falam, e a escrever de maneira diferente da que falam. Por exemplo, acho que não faz sentido serem obrigados a usar a ênclise quando escrevem, quando na fala a próclise é praticamente geral. E aquela regra idiota de que "não se pode começar uma frase com um pronome clítico" (que os espanhóis, os italianos e os franceses violam alegremente) só gera mais confusão.

Ao mesmo tempo, porém, acho que em qualquer sociedade, em qualquer língua, há uma busca espontânea de formas mais cuidadas de falar e escrever, de um registo mais alto. Se tentarem apagar o actual, outro aparecerá para tomar o lugar dele. Parece-me que a resposta é chegarem a um meio termo sensato.


----------



## Alandria

​


			
				Outsider said:
			
		

> Não quero com isto dizer que a diglossia não seja um incómodo. Eu entendo que os brasileiros se rebelem por serem forçados a aprender regras que não correspondem à maneira como falam, e a escrever de maneira diferente da que falam. Por exemplo, acho que não faz sentido serem obrigados a usar a ênclise quando escrevem, quando na fala a próclise é praticamente geral. E aquela regra idiota de que "não se pode começar uma frase com um pronome clítico" (que os espanhóis, os italianos e os franceses violam alegremente) só gera mais confusão.
> 
> Ao mesmo tempo, porém, acho que em qualquer sociedade, em qualquer língua, há uma busca espontânea de formas mais cuidadas de falar e escrever, de um registo mais alto. Se tentarem apagar o actual, outro aparecerá para tomar o lugar dele. Parece-me que a resposta é chegarem a um meio termo sensato.



É exatamente isso o que eu penso, tirou as palavras da minha boca. Vou ler o artigo no Wikipedia. Se der, depois comento, obrigada!


----------



## edupa

Mas nunca na vida diría o pensaría que estudos e pesquisas sao uma perdida de tempo !!!!! So penso que 
numa situacao (completamente teorica) na que houvesse so dinheiro para ou estudos ou projetos sociais me inclinaria pelos projetos sociais. Sobre todo se a necessidade do povo é grande.

>> Nenhum projeto social -- aliás, nenhum projeto! -- está desvinculado de algum tipo de estudo ou pesquisa, seja este estudo qual for. Projeto sem estudo seria como irmos a um lugar pela primeira vez sem saber onde ele fica!

Aprender a ler e escrever e ums conceitos basicos de higiene, contracepcao, agricultura etc é impor ideias ? 

>> Desculpe AGATHA, mas além de analfabetos você também acha os pobres sujos? Realmente, alfabetizar as pessoas não é, por si só, impor idéias, AGATHA. Novamente, não sei o quanto você compreendeu do que eu escrevi.
 
Acredito que a maneira como o ensino, e não só de português, é conduzido nas escolas públicas no Brasil seja bastante deturpado da realidade. Não é falando aos alunos que o que eles falam e escrevem está errado(!) que você vai ensiná-los de uma forma construtiva. Sei que ensinar português sem apelar para a noção de que seus alunos estão errados é uma idéia inconcebível para a maioria das pessoas -- e aparentemente para você. Mas, acredite, seria muito mais produtivo. 

Acredito em uma abordagem equidistante, entre qué e que ? formulada, pensada, por quem ? cuidadosa isso sim  . Mas isso sou eu!

>> entre o que se deseja que os alunos aprendam (ou seja, os valores da classe dominante) e o que os alunos têm a oferecer. Eliminar um desses elementos seria cometer uma falha enorme -- e é isso que acontece quando discriminamos as raízes culturais de nosso alunos!

>> Pensada, obviamente, por quem é responsável pelo ensino público. Por isso a objetividade das ciências (i.e.: Lingüítica e Filologia) tem um papel fundamental de permitir que as autoridades planejem um ensino o mais justo e produtivo possível -- e não essa ladainha que a gente escuta por aí...


Chamar essas pessoas de menos privilegiadas não é cinismo. É a realidade. Só procuro não ofender. Se chamar as coisas pelo seu nome MISERIA e nao SITUACAO MENOS PRIVILEGIADA é ofender, entao concordo com voce

>> Aqui acho que há mesmo uma barreira lingüística. Procure se ater para como as pessoas no Brasil usam expressões como "comunidades desprivilegiadas". É uma expressão que reflete exatamente a realidade das coisas.


Eu nao considero que seja legitimo ter numa sociedade uma classe "desprivilegiada" !! O legitimo sería igualdade de oportunidades para todos. Naturalmente é uma utopia 

>>AGATHA, quando eu digo 'legítimo' eu quero dizer 'digno de respeito'. Os pobres  existem e seu registro de linguagem também. Quando eu digo legítimo, eu falo contra certos argumentos que leio aqui, entre outros lugares, do tipo: "Ah, mas essa fala é NÃO PASSA de um registro INFERIOR (!). É contra isso que eu escrevo. A ideía de que essa fala é 'legítima' vai contra a idéia de que ela é inferior... Entendeu? 

>> Obviamente não estou defendendo que a desigualdade social seja legítima. Meu texto em nenhum momento fez referência a isso, nem nas entrelinhas...

Mas de quem estamos a falar ? Que outras comunidades? Os "desprivilegiados" nao sao ciudadaos como todos os otros ?? 
Reconheco que sendo europea naturalmente estou a falar de uma realidade diferente. Mas penso que nem a direita mais direita europea consideraría os pobres como uma comunidade aparte do resto do pais. E para mim personalmente um ponto de vista inaceitavel. 

>> Sugiro que você visite o Brasil e tente ver de perto a nossa realidade social. Acho que seria uma troca interessante pra você...

Nunca pensei que os pobres tinham uma cultura propia. Para mim ser pobre nao é um valor cultural é segundo o ponto de vista uma desgraca ou uma injustica. Mas nao sei nada sobre esse tema no Brasil. Se houvesse tal cultura me interessaria conhecer. 

>> Toda classe social tem sua própria cultura -- sua visão de mundo, sua maneira de se expressar, etc etc...


>> AGATHA, por séculos a história do Brasil tem sido contata pelo colonizador, pelo homem branco. O povo não aprende na escola NADA sobre seus verdadeiros heróis. Todos nossos ditos heróis históricos são brancos, geralmente algum general, algum dominador. Isso é uma farsa!

Existe um movimento da sociedade civil no sentido de recontar nossa história, colocar o ponto de vista de nossa formação sob um novo foco. O da realidade. Dizer às crianças negras, por exemplo, quem foram relalmente seus ancestrais, que valores eles tinham. Contar às crianças brasileiras que os índios foram guerreiros, se rebelaram contra a dominação dos europeus. Na escola a gente sempre aprende que os índios eram tão dóceis que eles nem serviam para ser escravos (!). Evidentemente essa é outra mentira.

Recontar nossa história e colocá-la em seu devido lugar é uma necessidade latente. Essa retomada da história passa pela área das língua, com certeza. Acho que a língua é a manifestação humanda que mais identifica um povo culturalmente. De dentro pra fora e de fora pra dentro.

Disso muito bem sabia o Marques de Pombal quando decretou, em meados do séuclo XVIII, que no Brasil a partir daquele momento não era mais permitido se falar a língua geral, sob o risco de morte. Foi a partir de uma atitude absurdamente desumana que a Coroa tentou esmagar a identidade cultural do povo brasileiro. 

A língua tem poder. Ela gera controvérsia como vemos ate hoje. À luz da ciência do século XXI  e os mitos ainda se perpetuam.

Mas os brasileiros irão rapidamente recuperar sua história. 

Mas isso é outra história!

Abraços!


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> - inglês: concordo, ainda que um sotaque inglês menos habitual possa ser bem pouco inteligível para um estrangeiro (como o irlandês ou o escocês; e nem falemos no jamaicano).
> 
> - italiano e alemão: discordo. Ambas essas línguas têm dialectos extremamente divergentes do padrão oficial, ao ponto de os linguistas (mas não os estados) as considerarem línguas independentes. O padrão italiano, aliás, é uma construção artificial, língua de todos mas nativa de ninguém.


 
discordo. O italiano da Toscana é o padrão italiano.
e o italiano escrito se aproximou do falado:

1) os pronomes LUI, LEI agora podem se usar como sujeitos em vez de EGLI, ESSA
2) passato prossimo pode se usar em vez de passato remoto
3) _gli_ pode se usar como clitico do plural (em vez de _loro_)
4) só dois demonstrativos QUESTO, QUELLO em vez de três: QUESTO, CODESTO, QUELLO


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> - inglês: concordo, ainda que um sotaque inglês menos habitual possa ser bem pouco inteligível para um estrangeiro (como o irlandês ou o escocês; e nem falemos no jamaicano).
> 
> - italiano e alemão: discordo. Ambas essas línguas têm dialectos extremamente divergentes do padrão oficial, ao ponto de os linguistas (mas não os estados) as considerarem línguas independentes. O padrão italiano, aliás, é uma construção artificial, língua de todos mas nativa de ninguém.


 
O alemão padrão é a língua nativa dos de _Hannover_.


----------



## kurumin

Outsider said:


> não soa igual a uma canção da Laura Pausini. .


O sotaque de Laura Pausini é _romagnolo_, um dos mais marcados que tem.
Os italianos das cidades toscanas (Florença, Livorno, Pisa, Pistoia, Prato, Siena) falam o italiano padrão.
Os do campo falam o italiano padrão cheio de toscanismos, que afinal de contas pode encontrar em qualquer dicionário
de italiano (Já os romanismos ou lombardismos raramente se encontra em um dicionário de italiano).


----------



## uchi.m

O japonês falado geralmente é muito diferente do japonês escrito. Existem até mesmo formas gramaticais que nos livros didáticos vêm com a indicação se aquela construção é tipicamente de escrita ou de fala.

Claro que em circunstâncias nas quais a língua escrita representa _ipsis literis_ a língua falada, tal como em _blogs,_ diários pessoais, diálogos ou canções, por exemplo, a tendência é usar todas as construções próprias à língua falada na modalidade escrita sem transcrição do excerto às regras próprias da língua escrita.


----------



## Odinh

edupa said:


> Disso muito bem sabia o Marques de Pombal quando decretou, em meados do séuclo XVIII, que no Brasil a partir daquele momento não era mais permitido se falar a língua geral, sob o risco de morte. Foi a partir de uma atitude absurdamente desumana que a Coroa tentou esmagar a identidade cultural do povo brasileiro.


 
Ainda bem que ele fez isso, que eu saiba o português é um dos únicos fatores que unem os brasileiros de norte a sul, senão o único. Na verdade, isso é que acabou por criar a identidade cultural do que hoje se chama 'povo brasileiro', fazendo com que culturas tão distintas como a baiana e a gaúcha tivessem um ponto forte em comum de identidade e ligação.


----------



## uchi.m

Odinh said:


> Ainda bem que ele fez isso, que eu saiba o português é um dos únicos fatores que unem os brasileiros de norte a sul, senão o único. Na verdade, isso é que acabou por criar a identidade cultural do que hoje se chama 'povo brasileiro', fazendo com que culturas tão distintas como a baiana e a gaúcha tivessem um ponto forte em comum de identidade e ligação.



O nhengatu ou língua geral, língua franca usada no Brasil antes da imposição da língua portuguesa, não se prestaria bem como símbolo da identidade cultural brasileira? Porque, apesar de variações regionais, o nhengatu era moderadamente inteligível em todos os lugares do Brasil, tal como ocorre hoje com o português brasileiro. Se isso for verdade, então impor a língua portuguesa não era tão necessário assim. Ou melhor, necessário somente a uma minoria.


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> Ainda bem que ele fez isso, que eu saiba o português é um dos únicos fatores que unem os brasileiros de norte a sul, senão o único. Na verdade, isso é que acabou por criar a identidade cultural do que hoje se chama 'povo brasileiro', fazendo com que culturas tão distintas como a baiana e a gaúcha tivessem um ponto forte em comum de identidade e ligação.


 

Odinh, o que o Marques de Pombal decretou em 1758 foi uma desgraça para o nosso povo. A gente paga por isso até hoje.

Como você se sentiria se, de repente, A Secretária de Estado Condoleezza Rice viesse aqui e decretasse que a partir de hoje ninguém mais poderia falar português no território Brasileiro -- e somente o inglês -- sob pena de sermos MORTOS?

Guardadas as devidas proporções, foi deste tamanho o absurdo e a brutalidade que se cometeu na época. Só que então não havia imprensa que denunciasse essa atitude vergonhosamente desumana e covarde por parte da Coroa -- não havia fórum eletrônico para a gente disctuir isso 

A tal da identidiade cultural do nosso povo expressa através da língua que tanto se diz por aí é mais um capítulo da história brasileira contada pelos brancos, pelo dominador, para mascarar uma realidade. Fique esperta! Você acha mesmo que falamos a *exatamente a mesma língua* de Norte a Sul do Brasil?

Como você deve saber, à época daquele famigerado decreto, a população brasileira (com raríssimas exceções) não falava o português, mas a chamada Língua Geral, uma mistura do português com línguas indígenas -- e, acredita-se, línguas africanas em algumas partes. Claro que cada local tinha seu próprio dialeto de Língua Geral. Esta daria, sem dúvida, origem a uma língua verdadeiramente brasileira -- e, por conseqüência, a uma fortíssima identidade cultural de nosso povo.

Pois bem, o decreto de Pombal foi muito bem calculado neste sentido. A Coroa sabia que impedindo que surgisse no Brasil outra língua que não o português ficaria muito mais fácil dominar seu povo. 

Mas todos nós sabemos que aquela brutalidade teve o efeito desejado pela Coroa só por algum tempo. A Lìíngua Geral, de uma maneira ou de outra, sobreviveu, à revelia da patética atitude da Coroa Portuguesa à época. Surgiram os dialetos com base na Língua Geral, como os falares caipiras de São Paulo, Minas, Goiás, Espírito Santo e tantos outros lugares. Cada vez mais tem se discutido a legitimidade de uma língua chamada Português Brasileiro!

Tomara que, no âmbito lingüístico, nunca mais se justifique nenhuma estrutura de nossa língua sob o argumento de que "é assim que se fala em Portugal" (como fartamente acontece nos livros dos gramatiqueiros de plantão!). Tomara que saibamos contar nossa história sob nosso ponto de vista, sob nossa realidade. Tomara que tenhamos mais orgulho e mais confiança em quem somos. Afinal de contas, a atitude que se tem sobre a língua reflete, sim, uma personalidade.

Você ainda vai continuar a agradecer por aquele ato do Marques de Pombal? 

Eu sinceramente não consigo ver o mérito de uma atitude cruel, bárbara, que tantas mortes causou, e que ao longo do tempo, assim como tantos outros episódios vergonhosos da história brasileira antiga e recente, foi maquiavelicamente vendida como uma glória, uma sorte(!!!!) para nosso povo.


----------



## Odinh

Concordo que foi um ato de violência condenável, mas será que, por isso, devemos dar menos valor à língua que falamos hoje? Me parece uma atitude reacionária e pouco pragmática, tal como a de certos paraguaios que não gostam de brasileiros por causa da Guerra do Paraguai, ou a do presidente boliviano, Evo Morales, que recentemente invocou a aquisição do Acre pelo Brasil, segundo ele vendido por 'dos caballos', para provocar na população um sentimento de revanchismo e assim consolidar o apoio popular aos planos de estatização da Petrobrás. 

Essa tal Língua Geral, formada pela junção do português com línguas indígenas e africanas, é muito enaltecida pelos nossos livros de História, que aliás, ao contrário do que você afirma, apresentam somente o ponto de vista do colonizado, uma visão cheia de complexos. Ainda recordo a 'brilhante' observação da minha professora de História na aula: 'Já pensou que maravilha, uma língua só nossa?', enfim... 

Já tive a oportunidade de discutir a nossa História com portugueses, e devo dizer, há pouco consenso.

Não se sabe se essa tal língua garantiria a unidade de um país com as proporções do nosso e com povos, culturas e etnias tão diferentes umas das outras, não fosse o fatídico decreto do Marquês. Acho pouco provável. Sob o domínio de uma metrópole, que é centro de poder e influência, e com as sucessivas levas de imigrantes portugueses, o país muito provavelmente se esfacelaria em falantes de línguas diferentes. Em todo caso, o fato é que o português fez e faz o milagre de nos unir, e devemos ser sim gratos por isso. Falamos a mesma língua do norte ao sul, não obstante as peculiaridades regionais.

Além disso, falando português, hoje temos livre acesso à cultura e literatura de Portugal e dos demais países lusófonos. Se não lhes damos valor, quem perde com isso somos nós.

A atitude do Marquês do Pombal é mesmo de se condenar, sem dúvida nenhuma, mas vai dizer que nunca ouviu aquela frase bem típica das novelas mexicanas: 'Deus escreve certo por linhas tortas'?


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Odinh, o que o Marques de Pombal decretou em 1758 foi uma desgraça para o nosso povo. A gente paga por isso até hoje.
> 
> Como você se sentiria se, de repente, A Secretária de Estado Condoleezza Rice viesse aqui e decretasse que a partir de hoje ninguém mais poderia falar português no território Brasileiro -- e somente o inglês -- sob pena de sermos MORTOS?
> 
> Guardadas as devidas proporções, foi deste tamanho o absurdo e a brutalidade que se cometeu na época.


Se bem me lembro, quando a língua geral -- ou antes, as línguas gerais, porque havia duas -- foram abolidas pelo marquês de Pombal, a proporção de falantes de português e LG era mais ou menos metade-metade. Não vou negar que foi uma brutalidade, mas também não foi bem como você está a pintar o caso.

É curioso também que as colónias espanholas não precisaram de nenhum marquês de Pombal para trocarem as línguas indígenas pelo espanhol (com raras excepções).


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Oxe, muitos países hispanoamericanos são bilíngües.


Em quê, espanhol e inglês?


----------



## kurumin

Oxe, muitos países hispanoamericanos são bilíngües. (Peru, Bolívia, Paraguai) 
É uma pena Paraguai ter a língua brasilieríssma do Guarany como a língua oficial.

Somos um povo amputado 

Estudei o tupy por dois anos e gostei muito das aulas.
Somos um povo mestiço, mas não queremos reconhecer todas as nossas raízes. Lamentável.


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Oxe, muitos países hispanoamericanos são bilíngües. (Peru, Bolívia, Paraguai)


Três é "muitos"?... 



kurumin said:


> É uma pena Paraguai ter a língua brasilieríssma do Guarany como a língua oficial.


Brasileiríssima... quantos brasileiros a falam? 1%? Menos?...


----------



## Alandria

kurumin said:


> Oxe, muitos países hispanoamericanos são bilíngües. (Peru, Bolívia, Paraguai)
> É uma pena Paraguai ter a língua brasilieríssma do Guarany como a língua oficial.
> 
> Somos um povo amputado
> 
> Estudei o tupy por dois anos e gostei muito das aulas.
> Somos um povo mestiço, mas não queremos reconhecer todas as nossas raízes. Lamentável.



Eu acho o contrário, aqui no Brasil há uma tendência a negar o que é "português", em detrimento de qualquer outra influência. Isso desde a semana de arte moderna.


----------



## kurumin

Alandria said:


> Isso desde a semana de arte moderna.


Pois é, até criamos a palavra TUPINIQUIM.
Dizem que BRASILEIRO é quem trabalha com madeira [pau brasil] e tal?
Onde se viu usar -_eiro_ com nomes de nacionalidades.  
_-eiro_ e usado mais no sentido de ''trabalhador''


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> Concordo que foi um ato de violência condenável, mas será que, por isso, devemos dar menos valor à língua que falamos hoje? Me parece uma atitude reacionária e pouco pragmática, tal como a de certos paraguaios que não gostam de brasileiros por causa da Guerra do Paraguai, ou a do presidente boliviano, Evo Morales, que recentemente invocou a aquisição do Acre pelo Brasil, segundo ele vendido por 'dos caballos', para provocar na população um sentimento de revanchismo e assim consolidar o apoio popular aos planos de estatização da Petrobrás.
> 
> Essa tal Língua Geral, formada pela junção do português com línguas indígenas e africanas, é muito enaltecida pelos nossos livros de História, que aliás, ao contrário do que você afirma, apresentam somente o ponto de vista do colonizado, uma visão cheia de complexos. Ainda recordo a 'brilhante' observação da minha professora de História na aula: 'Já pensou que maravilha, uma língua só nossa?', enfim...
> 
> Já tive a oportunidade de discutir a nossa História com portugueses, e devo dizer, há pouco consenso.
> 
> Não se sabe se essa tal língua garantiria a unidade de um país com as proporções do nosso e com povos, culturas e etnias tão diferentes umas das outras, não fosse o fatídico decreto do Marquês. Acho pouco provável. Sob o domínio de uma metrópole, que é centro de poder e influência, e com as sucessivas levas de imigrantes portugueses, o país muito provavelmente se esfacelaria em falantes de línguas diferentes. Em todo caso, o fato é que o português fez e faz o milagre de nos unir, e devemos ser sim gratos por isso. Falamos a mesma língua do norte ao sul, não obstante as peculiaridades regionais.
> 
> Além disso, falando português, hoje temos livre acesso à cultura e literatura de Portugal e dos demais países lusófonos. Se não lhes damos valor, quem perde com isso somos nós.
> 
> A atitude do Marquês do Pombal é mesmo de se condenar, sem dúvida nenhuma, mas vai dizer que nunca ouviu aquela frase bem típica das novelas mexicanas: 'Deus escreve certo por linhas tortas'?


 
Lamento que você compre a balela do milagre da língua portuguesa. Mas isso também pouco me espanta uma vez que você afirma que minhas considerações são reacionárias (!!!!). Eu só procuro me ater à realidade, e a realidade é que nunca falamos, nem de perto, nem por um momento, a língua que se fala em Portugal. Por outro lado, não vejo nenhuma passagem em meu texto em que eu desvalorizo a língua que falamos. Pelo contrário 

Acho que você deveria se informar melhor sobre quem valoriza ou não respectivamente as literaturas brasileiras e portuguesas. Procure saber se existe autores brasileiros no currículo escolar geral de Portugal. Você vai se surpreender!

Não acho nenhum tipo de complexo nos orgulharmos de termos, hoje em dia, e depois de inúmeras tentativas de nos ceifar, uma cultura reconhecida mundialmente por si só. Eu penso assim. Mas cada um é cada um...

A reclamação do Acre por Evo Morales é a epítome de uma atitude pragmática -- e não *pouco* pragmática como você afirmou. Consulte a palavra no Aurélio...

Abraços!

PS: Qual livro escolar de História enaltece a Língua Geral? Por favor, me dê seu título que eu quero comprá-lo o mais breve possível.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Se bem me lembro, quando a língua geral -- ou antes, as línguas gerais, porque havia duas -- foram abolidas pelo marquês de Pombal, a proporção de falantes de português e LG era mais ou menos metade-metade. Não vou negar que foi uma brutalidade, mas também não foi bem como você está a pintar o caso.
> 
> É curioso também que as colónias espanholas não precisaram de nenhum marquês de Pombal para trocarem as línguas indígenas pelo espanhol (com raras excepções).


 
Suas afirmações infelizmente não conformam com as descobertas históricas e filológicas.

Para ficar em apenas um exemplo, Outsider, até depois da metade do século XIX, não obstnte a famigerada lei de Marques de Pombal, qualquer autoridade da Coroa que quisesse funcionar minimamente no Brasil tinha, sim, que se comunicar na Língua Geral. Este fato está registrado historicamente. Não estou afirmando nada embasado no que eu queria que fosse, Outsider. 

Queiram ou não, afirmem os livros escolares ou não -- o fato é que a Língua Geral permanceceu corrente até depois da metade dos anos de 1.800 no Brasil. Inclusive em São Paulo! Daí vai uma ilustração de como infelizmente as leis (não) funcionam no Brasil.

Não tenho nada contra portugueses (MUITO PELO CONTRÀRIO) e nem ressentimento por falarmos o Português (Brasileiro) [MUITÍSSIMO PELO CONTRÀRIO]. Nada! Só procuro ler, me informar, me educar para saber como se deram mesmo os fatos. 

Por vezes leio em fórums alguns lusos (e aqui, por favor, não vai de maneira NENHUMA ataque pessoal a ninguém) afirmando que nós deveríamos agradecer por Portugal ter-nos dado sua língua.

Ora, como se sabe hoje, à luz da ciência e da pesquisa (pois é, AGATHA, da pesquisa  ), não fomos exatamente "agraciados" com uma língua. Elas nos foi imposta. E de maneira cruel, brutal. Seria interessante você ler os relatos históricos de como o povo era perseguido ao falar a Língua Geral -- sua língua materna! É no mínimo chocante.

Já se passou muito tempo, obviamente, e hoje as relações entre os países são outras. Mas o povo que não conhece sua verdadeita história (como por muitas vezes infelizmente acontece no Brasil) não pode realmente saber quem ele é.

Ademais, e como já afirmei em outras oportunidades, nós moldamos aquela língua imposta ao nosso modo. 

Eu acho que esse tipo de discussão é relevante, Outsider, para os povos de ambos lados do Oceâno.

Escreva mais!



Abraços!


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> (pois é, AGATHA, da pesquisa  ),
> quote]
> 
> Edupa, repito que eu nunca disse que a pesquisa nao é necesaria !!!!  Alem disso: nao sei se eu nao fiz mais pesquisa na minha vida que voce !!


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Para ficar em apenas um exemplo, Outsider, até depois da metade do século XIX, não obstnte a famigerada lei de Marques de Pombal, qualquer autoridade da Coroa que quisesse funcionar minimamente no Brasil tinha, sim, que se comunicar na Língua Geral. Este fato está registrado historicamente. Não estou afirmando nada embasado no que eu queria que fosse, Outsider.


Mas eu por acaso disse o contrário?  



edupa said:


> Por vezes leio em fórums alguns lusos (e aqui, por favor, não vai de maneira NENHUMA ataque pessoal a ninguém) afirmando que nós deveríamos agradecer por Portugal ter-nos dado sua língua.


Pois, infelizmente há idiotas de todas as nacionalidades.


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Elas nos foi imposta. E de maneira cruel, brutal. Seria interessante você ler os relatos históricos de como o povo era perseguido ao falar a Língua Geral -- sua língua materna! É no mínimo chocante.
> 
> Já se passou muito tempo, obviamente, e hoje as relações entre os países são outras. Mas o povo que não conhece sua verdadeita história (como por muitas vezes infelizmente acontece no Brasil) não pode realmente saber quem ele é.


 
Edupa, você me fez lembrar agora um antigo professor de História do ensino médio. Ele é da turma da esquerda formada nas universidades nos anos 60 e 70 e sempre dizia coisas como essa que você disse, "_ela nos foi imposta de maneira cruel e brutal_", como se nós não fôssemos capazes de dar uma olhada para os lados e nos percebermos em uma sala de aula com cem por cento de alunos brancos e de classe média alta. Eu nem acho que ele era hipócrita, mas ingênuo. Isso não tem nada a ver com o tema do _thread_, foi só um aparte que eu achei que devia fazer, porque eu desconfio que você também seja professor.


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> >> Nenhum projeto social -- aliás, nenhum projeto! -- está desvinculado de algum tipo de estudo ou pesquisa, seja este estudo qual for. Projeto sem estudo seria como irmos a um lugar pela primeira vez sem saber onde ele fica!
> 
> Isso é evidente !
> 
> Desculpe AGATHA, mas além de analfabetos você também acha os pobres sujos? Nao falei de "sujo", falei de "higiene" e refería-me as condicoes higienicas catastróficas p.e. nas favelas (agua contaminada, lixo tóxico, ausencia de sistemas de canalizacao etc )
> 
> Realmente, alfabetizar as pessoas não é, por si só, impor idéias, AGATHA. Novamente, não sei o quanto você compreendeu do que eu escrevi. Ah nao, Edupa, isso é facil demais !! Pode dezir que eu nao sei nada da realidade brasileira, CERTO. Mas a miseria é a miseria em qualquer sitio do mundo !
> 
> Quando há pobreza precisa-se de tentar oferecer as pessoas uma saida da sua situacao e nao discursos sobre historia, precisam de pao, de trabalho, de oportunidades, de dignidade, DE FACTOS E DE ACCAO NAO SO DE DISCURSOS MAIS O MENOS INTELECTUAIS.
> 
> A sua argumentacao recorda-me a conferencia de um diplomatico latinoamericano que ouvi há pouco, que dezia que estava farto do inaguantavel imperialismo  europeio que quere implantar o conceito de direitos humanos em sociedades que nao precisam das ideias impostas pela arrogancia das nacoes colonizadoras etc.
> 
> AGATHA, quando eu digo 'legítimo' eu quero dizer 'digno de respeito'. Os pobres existem e seu registro de linguagem também. Quando eu digo legítimo, eu falo contra certos argumentos que leio aqui, entre outros lugares, do tipo: "Ah, mas essa fala é NÃO PASSA de um registro INFERIOR (!). É contra isso que eu escrevo. A ideía de que essa fala é 'legítima' vai contra a idéia de que ela é inferior... Entendeu? SIM; SIM ENTENDO ! Naturalmente concordo com voce que qualquer pessoa tem direito a sua propia cultura, a sua identidade que se expressa entre outras coisas pela lingua. Nao concordo com a sua posicao referente aos caminhos possiveis para encontrar solucoes.
> 
> Sugiro que você visite o Brasil e tente ver de perto a nossa realidade social. Acho que seria uma troca interessante pra você...
> 
> Sem duvida !
> 
> 
> AGATHA, por séculos a história do Brasil tem sido contata pelo colonizador, pelo homem branco. O povo não aprende na escola NADA sobre seus verdadeiros heróis. Todos nossos ditos heróis históricos são brancos, geralmente algum general, algum dominador. Isso é uma farsa!
> 
> A historia oficial sempre é contada pelos vencedores nao só no Brasil. Queixarse nao muda nada. Se uma comunidade quere conservar as suas tradicoes é préciso organizarse, lutar por direitos e nao só fazer discursos e dar a culpa ao mundo inteiro.....Toda a historia é uma grande carnagem e uma sucesao de injustica contra um grupo ou otro...
> 
> Abraços![/quote]


----------



## uchi.m

Bom, parece que todos concordam que não adianta chorar o leite derramado, quero dizer, já que o português pegou, não há mais nada o que fazer. Mas também todos concordam que nunca se deve virar as costas para o nosso passado e para a nossa identidade cultural.

Continuando o papo sobre _leis de língua_, hoje eu lamento não poder nem falar português tão bem quanto eu gostaria, nem falar japonês tão bem quanto poderia. O principal culpado por isso é que, logo após a II Guerra, o Brasil resolveu_ proibir _que se falasse publicamente qualquer outra língua que não o português. Meus pais, que eram filhos de japoneses, simplesmente optaram por não deixar a mim e a meus irmãos a língua como herança cultural por medo de retaliações.

Hoje sou um exemplo, digo, exemplar de cidadão brasileiro que mal fala o português, e de cidadão japonês que mal fala japonês. Que mundo cruel!


----------



## edupa

AGATHA2 said:


> edupa said:
> 
> 
> 
> >> Nenhum projeto social -- aliás, nenhum projeto! -- está desvinculado de algum tipo de estudo ou pesquisa, seja este estudo qual for. Projeto sem estudo seria como irmos a um lugar pela primeira vez sem saber onde ele fica!
> 
> Isso é evidente !
> 
> Desculpe AGATHA, mas além de analfabetos você também acha os pobres sujos? Nao falei de "sujo", falei de "higiene" e refería-me as condicoes higienicas catastróficas p.e. nas favelas (agua contaminada, lixo tóxico, ausencia de sistemas de canalizacao etc )
> 
> Realmente, alfabetizar as pessoas não é, por si só, impor idéias, AGATHA. Novamente, não sei o quanto você compreendeu do que eu escrevi. Ah nao, Edupa, isso é facil demais !! Pode dezir que eu nao sei nada da realidade brasileira, CERTO. Mas a miseria é a miseria em qualquer sitio do mundo !
> 
> Quando há pobreza precisa-se de tentar oferecer as pessoas uma saida da sua situacao e nao discursos sobre historia, precisam de pao, de trabalho, de oportunidades, de dignidade, DE FACTOS E DE ACCAO NAO SO DE DISCURSOS MAIS O MENOS INTELECTUAIS.
> 
> A sua argumentacao recorda-me a conferencia de um diplomatico latinoamericano que ouvi há pouco, que dezia que estava farto do inaguantavel imperialismo europeio que quere implantar o conceito de direitos humanos em sociedades que nao precisam das ideias impostas pela arrogancia das nacoes colonizadoras etc.
> 
> AGATHA, quando eu digo 'legítimo' eu quero dizer 'digno de respeito'. Os pobres existem e seu registro de linguagem também. Quando eu digo legítimo, eu falo contra certos argumentos que leio aqui, entre outros lugares, do tipo: "Ah, mas essa fala é NÃO PASSA de um registro INFERIOR (!). É contra isso que eu escrevo. A ideía de que essa fala é 'legítima' vai contra a idéia de que ela é inferior... Entendeu? SIM; SIM ENTENDO ! Naturalmente concordo com voce que qualquer pessoa tem direito a sua propia cultura, a sua identidade que se expressa entre outras coisas pela lingua. Nao concordo com a sua posicao referente aos caminhos possiveis para encontrar solucoes.
> 
> Sugiro que você visite o Brasil e tente ver de perto a nossa realidade social. Acho que seria uma troca interessante pra você...
> 
> Sem duvida !
> 
> 
> AGATHA, por séculos a história do Brasil tem sido contata pelo colonizador, pelo homem branco. O povo não aprende na escola NADA sobre seus verdadeiros heróis. Todos nossos ditos heróis históricos são brancos, geralmente algum general, algum dominador. Isso é uma farsa!
> 
> A historia oficial sempre é contada pelos vencedores nao só no Brasil. Queixarse nao muda nada. Se uma comunidade quere conservar as suas tradicoes é préciso organizarse, lutar por direitos e nao só fazer discursos e dar a culpa ao mundo inteiro.....Toda a historia é uma grande carnagem e uma sucesao de injustica contra um grupo ou otro...
> 
> Abraços![/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AGATHA
> 
> I don't understand why on earth you get so worked up about researching! What's up with that, AGATHA? Also, I failed to see why researching and meeting basic needs should be incompatible? NO matter how much I try to understand it, makes no sense to me.
> 
> The poor want (and need!) basic needs alright;but not only that. They want recognition, access to culture, to art... They want to feel they're important.
> 
> When you bring it all down to 'bread', AGAHA, you make it sound like you're someone handing out theories on poverty out of a comfortable, air-conditioned room, in a first world country. And you call ME an imperialist head? You never cease to amaze me!
> 
> You accuse me of being only about speech... Last time I checked, this is a discussion forum... If only I could put my hand out and actually touch some ppl out there...
> 
> Abraços!
Click to expand...


----------



## edupa

uchi.m said:


> Bom, parece que todos concordam que não adianta chorar o leite derramado, quero dizer, já que o português pegou, não há mais nada o que fazer. Mas também todos concordam que nunca se deve virar as costas para o nosso passado e para a nossa identidade cultural.
> 
> Continuando o papo sobre _leis de língua_, hoje eu lamento não poder nem falar português tão bem quanto eu gostaria, nem falar japonês tão bem quanto poderia. O principal culpado por isso é que, logo após a II Guerra, o Brasil resolveu_ proibir _que se falasse publicamente qualquer outra língua que não o português. Meus pais, que eram filhos de japoneses, simplesmente optaram por não deixar a mim e a meus irmãos a língua como herança cultural por medo de retaliações.
> 
> Hoje sou um exemplo, digo, exemplar de cidadão brasileiro que mal fala o português, e de cidadão japonês que mal fala japonês. Que mundo cruel!


 

Uchi!

Muito bem observado

Essa lei de que você fala também foi aplicada aos colonos alemães, poloneses do SUl do Brasil. Foi uma lei imposta pelo governo de Getúlio Vargas durante a segunda guerra mundial. Tão brutal (e ridícula) quanto à implantada dois séculos antes por Marques de Pombal, pela Coroa Portuguesa

Boa observação, Uchi!

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Mas eu por acaso disse o contrário?
> 
> Pois, infelizmente há idiotas de todas as nacionalidades.


 
É verdade!  

Abraços, Outsider!


----------



## uchi.m

edupa said:


> Tão brutal (e ridícula) quanto à implantada dois séculos antes por Marques de Pombal, pela Coroa Portuguesa



Segundo histórias contadas pelo meu pai, meu avô tinha uma biblioteca modesta mas significativa de livros escritos em japonês. Não é que, um certo dia, a polícia veio e simplesmente jogou todos os livros fora e prenderam meu avô na cadeia?

Isso é coisa que se faça?!

Abraços.


----------



## AGATHA2

AGATHA

I don't understand why on earth you get so worked up about researching! What's up with that, AGATHA? Also, I failed to see why researching and meeting basic needs should be incompatible? NO matter how much I try to understand it, makes no sense to me. 

The poor want (and need!) basic needs alright;but not only that. They want recognition, access to culture, to art... They want to feel they're important. 

When you bring it all down to 'bread', AGAHA, you make it sound like you're someone handing out theories on poverty out of a comfortable, air-conditioned room, in a first world country. And you call ME an imperialist head? You never cease to amaze me!

You accuse me of being only about speech... Last time I checked, this is a discussion forum... If only I could put my hand out and actually touch some ppl out there...  

Abraços![/quote]

O.K Lets forget about trying to understand each other. I´ll stay in my comfortable room and you stay in yours.


----------



## kurumin

edupa said:


> Suas afirmações infelizmente não conformam com as descobertas históricas e filológicas.
> 
> Para ficar em apenas um exemplo, Outsider, até depois da metade do século XIX, não obstnte a famigerada lei de Marques de Pombal, qualquer autoridade da Coroa que quisesse funcionar minimamente no Brasil tinha, sim, que se comunicar na Língua Geral. Este fato está registrado historicamente. Não estou afirmando nada embasado no que eu queria que fosse, Outsider.
> 
> Queiram ou não, afirmem os livros escolares ou não -- o fato é que a Língua Geral permanceceu corrente até depois da metade dos anos de 1.800 no Brasil. Inclusive em São Paulo! Daí vai uma ilustração de como infelizmente as leis (não) funcionam no Brasil.
> 
> Não tenho nada contra portugueses (MUITO PELO CONTRÀRIO) e nem ressentimento por falarmos o Português (Brasileiro) [MUITÍSSIMO PELO CONTRÀRIO]. Nada! Só procuro ler, me informar, me educar para saber como se deram mesmo os fatos.
> 
> Por vezes leio em fórums alguns lusos (e aqui, por favor, não vai de maneira NENHUMA ataque pessoal a ninguém) afirmando que nós deveríamos agradecer por Portugal ter-nos dado sua língua.
> 
> Ora, como se sabe hoje, à luz da ciência e da pesquisa (pois é, AGATHA, da pesquisa  ), não fomos exatamente "agraciados" com uma língua. Elas nos foi imposta. E de maneira cruel, brutal. Seria interessante você ler os relatos históricos de como o povo era perseguido ao falar a Língua Geral -- sua língua materna! É no mínimo chocante.
> 
> Já se passou muito tempo, obviamente, e hoje as relações entre os países são outras. Mas o povo que não conhece sua verdadeita história (como por muitas vezes infelizmente acontece no Brasil) não pode realmente saber quem ele é.
> 
> Ademais, e como já afirmei em outras oportunidades, nós moldamos aquela língua imposta ao nosso modo.
> 
> Eu acho que esse tipo de discussão é relevante, Outsider, para os povos de ambos lados do Oceâno.
> 
> Escreva mais!
> 
> 
> 
> Abraços!


Vou citar Vanda:
''a gente não pôde escolher a língua,
mas podemos escolher o jeito de falar'' 

Por isso a gente não sente ''vergonha'' de usar a língua não-padrão quando falamos.
Não estamos nem aí. Esse não-padrão é nossa língua materna.


----------



## uchi.m

Pedrovski said:


> Enquanto que por exemplo numa evacuação de um prédio um português diria e escreveria:
> 
> "Têm todos que sair do prédio porque há um incêndio nos elevadores"
> 
> Um brasileiro também escreveria mais ou menos a mesma coisa, mas oralmente seria provávelmente muito diferente, alguma coisa do tipo:
> 
> "Todo mundo fora do prédio, tá havendo bagunça nos elevadores"



Acho que neguim brasileiro diria:

"FOGO! TÁ PEGANDO FOGO NO ELEVADOR!"

Não seria necessário dizer que todos têm que sair porque, a essas alturas, teríamos um auê geral em direção às escadas... sabe como são os brasileiros


----------



## MOC

Queria só acrescentar em relação a esse _quote _que uchi fez, que o "português" em questão tem um sangue frio impressionante.


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> Bom, parece que todos concordam que não adianta chorar o leite derramado, quero dizer, já que o português pegou, não há mais nada o que fazer. Mas também todos concordam que nunca se deve virar as costas para o nosso passado e para a nossa identidade cultural.


 
Uchi.m, e exatamente isso que me intriga: quem somos "nós"? Faz sentido lamentar que um elemento da identidade cultural do "meu povo" como o língua Guarani tenha sido suprimida, se eu sei que a maioria dos brasileiros de hoje é descendente dos portugueses que impuseram sua língua, de imigrantes que vieram muito depois ou de africanos trazidos para cá? Outra coisa: será que é tão simples assim julgar os métodos e as leis dos séculos coloniais com os nossos padrões morais de hoje?

Meus antepassados são imigrantes alemães que colonizaram o Vale do Mucuri no século XIX. Eu não falo sequer uma palavra em alemão, e hoje, se você visitar a região, vai ver que quase nada da cultura alemã ainda resta. Pessoas loiras e de aparência nórdica que têm dificuldade em pronunciar os próprios sobrenomes. E tudo isso aconteceu naturalmente, sem o Marquês de Pombal nem ninguém ter proibido nada. Então, eu não compro muito facilmente essas teorias históricas que pintam tudo como um ato de violência, usurpação, etc. Eu acho que a realidade histórica é bem mais complexa do que isso.


----------



## Outsider

Macunaíma said:


> Uchi.m, e exatamente isso que me intriga: quem somos "nós"? Faz sentido lamentar que um elemento da identidade cultural do "meu povo" como o língua Guarani tenha sido suprimida, se eu sei que a maioria dos brasileiros de hoje é descendente dos portugueses que impuseram sua língua, de imigrantes que vieram muito depois ou de africanos trazidos para cá?


Há estudos acerca da composição genética da população brasileira, e se bem me lembro do que li é mais ou menos 1/3 de origem europeia, 1/3 de origem africana e 1/3 de origem americana. (Uma boa combinação, não lhes parece? )


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> Vou citar Vanda:
> ''a gente não pôde escolher a língua,
> mas podemos escolher o jeito de falar''
> 
> Por isso a gente não sente ''vergonha'' de usar a língua não-padrão quando falamos.
> Não estamos nem aí. Esse não-padrão é nossa língua materna.


 

Falou e disse!


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Uchi.m, e exatamente isso que me intriga: quem somos "nós"? Faz sentido lamentar que um elemento da identidade cultural do "meu povo" como o língua Guarani tenha sido suprimida, se eu sei que a maioria dos brasileiros de hoje é descendente dos portugueses que impuseram sua língua, de imigrantes que vieram muito depois ou de africanos trazidos para cá? Outra coisa: será que é tão simples assim julgar os métodos e as leis dos séculos coloniais com os nossos padrões morais de hoje?
> 
> Meus antepassados são imigrantes alemães que colonizaram o Vale do Mucuri no século XIX. Eu não falo sequer uma palavra em alemão, e hoje, se você visitar a região, vai ver que quase nada da cultura alemã ainda resta. Pessoas loiras e de aparência nórdica que têm dificuldade em pronunciar os próprios sobrenomes. E tudo isso aconteceu naturalmente, sem o Marquês de Pombal nem ninguém ter proibido nada. Então, eu não compro muito facilmente essas teorias históricas que pintam tudo como um ato de violência, usurpação, etc. Eu acho que a realidade histórica é bem mais complexa do que isso.


 

A colonozação alemã, italiana, japonesa se deu muito tempo depois do período colonial. É uma outra fase da história do Brasil. 

A língua é um elemento tão importante da manifestação humana que estas comunidades, em número expressivo, sofreram discriminação, sim. Só que séculos depois, durante o Estado Novo, simplsemente porque eles falavam a língua de países que à época se encontravam envolvidos com a Segunda Guerra.

Concordo com você sobre tentarmos olhar para o que ocorreu no passado distante sem a moral e os valores modernos. Mas ainda que levemos isso em conta, certas atitudes são injustificáveis, não acha?

Macunaíma, também acho que as coisas continuam, o mundo é outro hoje. Acho inclusive que o Brasil estaria com a faca e o queijo na mão para uma grande virada social (mas isso é outro assunto). Por essa mesma medida (olharmos objetivamente para o que temos hoje), não seria também um equívoco preconizarmos uma história romantizada, de uma pátria-mãe bondosa que nos agraciou com sua língua, quando isso não foi o que se deu de fato?

Nem tanto ao céu, nem tanto à terra!

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Edupa, você me fez lembrar agora um antigo professor de História do ensino médio. Ele é da turma da esquerda formada nas universidades nos anos 60 e 70 e sempre dizia coisas como essa que você disse, "_ela nos foi imposta de maneira cruel e brutal_", como se nós não fôssemos capazes de dar uma olhada para os lados e nos percebermos em uma sala de aula com cem por cento de alunos brancos e de classe média alta. Eu nem acho que ele era hipócrita, mas ingênuo. Isso não tem nada a ver com o tema do _thread_, foi só um aparte que eu achei que devia fazer, porque eu desconfio que você também seja professor.


 

Acho que seu comentário tem tudo a ver com o thread sim, Macunaíma.

(tomara que a Vanda pense assim também!  )

Eu penso que a frase de seu professor era relevante, ainda que ela tenha sido dirigida a pessoas de uma classe "dominante". São as provocações (não uma atitude consensual, que abundam em países como o Brasil, cujo povo tem pavor à confrontação!) -- são as provocações que também conseguem fazer as pessoas para para pensar. No mínimo.

(O humor também consegue isso, não acha?  )

Toda população, de uma maneira ou outra, é afetada pelo que ocorre dentro de uma camada social em específico. A língua, especialmente, é dividida por todos -- que a transformam, moldam-na ao seu jeito. 

Sim, também leciono -- entre outras cositas...

Abraços!


----------



## Odinh

edupa said:


> Lamento que você compre a balela do milagre da língua portuguesa. Mas isso também pouco me espanta uma vez que você afirma que minhas considerações são reacionárias (!!!!). Eu só procuro me ater à realidade, e a realidade é que nunca falamos, nem de perto, nem por um momento, a língua que se fala em Portugal.


 
'Nem de perto'? Então é no mínimo curioso conseguirmos nos comunicar tão bem com os foristas portugueses aqui neste fórum. Eu pelo menos entendi tudo do que foi dito por eles até agora. Será que estamos nos fazendo entender também? Acho que sim, já que parece existir aqui um debate bastante claro e fluído de idéias, além de trocas de informações e comparações sobre como se fala o português lá e cá. As diferenças causam estranheza, mas na grande maioria das vezes não são nada ininteligíveis, nem de perto.

Eu até respeito a opinião de quem acha que não falamos a mesma língua, apesar de não concordar, creio que existem sim bons argumentos a sustentar essa tese. Agora, afirmar que a realidade é que *NUNCA* falamos, *NEM DE PERTO*, *NEM POR UM MOMENTO*, a língua que se fala em Portugal é sim uma consideração reacionária, motivada por sejam lá que razões de ordem política, pessoal ou ideológica, e só vem a confirmar o que eu disse no post anterior.


----------



## Outsider

A língua é sempre um conceito meio subjectivo. Não é possível eliminar completamente o lado emocional da questão. Há quem olhe para as semelhanças, mas há sempre quem prefira falar das diferenças...


----------



## Odinh

Ô Outsider, muito bom esse seu tradutor on line, não quer me passar o site não?


----------



## Outsider

Quem me dera ter um! Fazia-me jeito para o francês.


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Eu penso que a frase de seu professor era relevante, *ainda que ela tenha sido dirigida a pessoas de uma classe "dominante"*. São as provocações (não uma atitude consensual, que abundam em países como o Brasil, cujo povo tem pavor à confrontação!) -- são as provocações que também conseguem fazer as pessoas para para pensar. No mínimo.


 
Edupa, só para esclarecer: meu professor era de uma das famílias mais antigas e ilustres de Minas, os _Caldeira Brant_. Acho que me esqueci de dizer isso, o que impede muito a compreensão do tamanho da incoerência da cena. Entendeu agora o meu espanto?

Cara, que tema interessante! Que tal se nós abríssemos um thread no fórum de discussões culturais, em português, sobre isso? Eu adoraria um thread onde a gente pudesse discutir "nossos" assuntos livremente, e EM PORTUGUÊS. Só gostaria que os nativos escrevessem em português, sem concessões, sem misericórdia; as regras permitem, então por que não?

Acho que já é hora de nós passarmos a falar disso em outro thread e dar paz à Vanda, que tem sido generosa até demais. Viva à Vanda!


----------



## MOC

Odinh said:


> Ô Outsider, muito bom esse seu tradutor on line, não quer me passar o site não?





Sabe bem ler algo assim no meio de tanta tensão.


----------



## Alandria

Odinh said:


> 'Nem de perto'? Então é no mínimo curioso conseguirmos nos comunicar tão bem com os foristas portugueses aqui neste fórum. Eu pelo menos entendi tudo do que foi dito por eles até agora. Será que estamos nos fazendo entender também? Acho que sim, já que parece existir aqui um debate bastante claro e fluído de idéias, além de trocas de informações e comparações sobre como se fala o português lá e cá. As diferenças causam estranheza, mas na grande maioria das vezes não são nada ininteligíveis, nem de perto.
> 
> Eu até respeito a opinião de quem acha que não falamos a mesma língua, apesar de não concordar, creio que existem sim bons argumentos a sustentar essa tese. Agora, afirmar que a realidade é que *NUNCA* falamos, *NEM DE PERTO*, *NEM POR UM MOMENTO*, a língua que se fala em Portugal é sim uma consideração reacionária, motivada por sejam lá que razões de ordem política, pessoal ou ideológica, e só vem a confirmar o que eu disse no post anterior.



Faço das minhas, as suas palavras. Esse tipo de argumento usado por Edupa (me perdoe, meu anjo, mas desta vez não vou te apoiar) é de pura extremidade e eu não apóio nem um pouco. É tão extremo quanto o dos gramatiqueiros loucos. Isso pra mim não tem vez.

Apóio, sim, a aceitação de vários registros em uma língua, que tantos gramatiqueiros insistem em ignorar.

Mas desvirtualização de uma realidade, não, não sei se estou enganada, mas vejo pelas entrelinhas em ambos os casos um certo "brasifobismo" e "lusofobismo" enrustidos. Espero estar enganada, pois essas idéias não são saudáveis! 

Obrigada por me poupar o trabalho, Odinh.


----------



## uchi.m

Não seria mais fácil todos cooperarem na definição do que seria uma língua padrão do que usar o tema para criar tensões ou puxar a sardinha para o seu lado? Tenho problemas com o colesterol e meu cardiologista recomendou atividades leves...


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Faço das minhas, as suas palavras. Esse tipo de argumento usado pelo Edupa (me perdoe, meu anjo, mas desta vez não vou te apoiar) é de pura extremidade e eu não apóio nem um pouco. É tão extremo quanto o dos gramatiqueiros loucos. Isso pra mim não tem vez.
> 
> Apóio, sim, a aceitação de vários registros em uma língua, que tantos gramatiqueiros insistem em ignorar.
> 
> Mas desvirtualização de uma realidade, não, não sei se estou enganada, mas vejo pelas entrelinhas em ambos os casos um certo "brasifobismo" e "lusofobismo" enrustidos. Espero estar enganada, pois essas idéias não são saudáveis!
> 
> Obrigada por me poupar o trabalho, Odinh.


 

Alandria

Sinta-se à vontade para discordar.

Eu entendo seu ponto de vista. Mas quando falo sobre as diferenças, eu me refiro à língua *falada*. Eu penso assim.

Quanto à extremidade de meus argumentos -- bem, eu realmente admito que sou radical. Radical, como você sabe, vem de "raiz"; as idéias que vejo como equivocadas acerca da língua (portuguesa) estão enraizadas na formação das pessoas. 

Só sei que é assim... 

Abraços!


----------



## kurumin

edupa said:


> as idéias que vejo como equivocadas acerca da língua (portuguesa) estão enraizadas na formação das pessoas.


Por isso, os professores de português querem combater o preconceito lingüístico presente no Brasil.

http://www.ncl.ac.uk/ss15/papers/paper_details.php?id=445


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Meu professor de teoria da língua portuguesa dizia sempre: primeiro é necessário aprender o que é certo gramaticalmente, depois você pode "errar". A pessoa que sabe a língua gramaticalmente, sabe o lugar em que pode "errá-la", sabe usá-la com discernimento. quote]
> 
> 
> Oi Vanda,
> 
> Entendo o que seu professor de teoria da língua afirmou. No entanto, a mim me parece que através deste tipo de conceito ("é preciso conhecer as regras para saber infringi-las") recai em dose dupla o preconceito lingüístico contra a "tchurma" que não teria a 'oportunidade' de quebrar as regras que elas por ventura conhecessem (ou seja, simplesmente a esmagadora maioria do povo.
> 
> Na linguagem estigmatizada (principalmente na linguagem dos pobres), há sim uma série de regras que constituem uma gramática. Basta olhar com atenção, como afirmei em outras oportunidades, e veremos que há toda lógica e nenhum caos nas várias linguagens e nos vários dialetos.
> 
> Todos nós sabemos que seu professor referia-se à gramática da classe dominante, ao uso privilegiado (ai, meu Deus, lá vem o edupa de novo...rsrsrs). Mas quando as pessoas se referem à "gramática" elas me parecem querer crer que só existe uma gramática. And they just take it for granted.
> 
> Primeiro preconceito: só a linguagem da classe dominante tem uma gramática.
> 
> Que tal mudarmos o discurso para, 'aprender o que é certo dentro das regras da gramática privilegiada'? Ah, agora sim estou 'a entender' (adoro essa construção lusitana)!
> 
> Outra coisa, você percebe como a gente mesmo reproduz os conceitos que nos foram passados durante toda nossa vida? Seu professor, segundo você mesma, disse:
> 
> "Primeiro é necessário aprender o que é certo gramaticalmente, depois você *pode* "errar"." Já ouviu alguém dizer ao pobre que ele *pode* errar (sejá lá o que for "errar")?
> 
> Sempre ouço e leio que alguém 'fala errado' e geralmente esse alguém de quem se fala é pobre. Quando se trata de nós mesmos, ou de alguém com prestígio, alguém da classe privilegiada, essa pessoa então não comete erros, mas 'desvios de linguagem'.
> 
> Segundo preconceito: nós *podemos* cometer "erros"; eles não.
> 
> Daí ilustramos os 'desvios' com exemplos literários, como o caso do inesquecível Guimarães Rosa, que você tão bem lembrou. Mas o que ele fez foi justamente registrar um nível de linguagem que nós "would have taken for granted". Mas a gente "take for granted" vários registros de linguagem, Vanda.
> 
> É incrível como ouço coisas interessantíssimas nos ônibus, nas ruas, por onde circulo aqui em São Paulo. Muito mais interessantes do que o discurso empolado e consensual de algumas figuras 'ilustres'. Frases ditas pelas pessoas mais humildes. Frases, na minha singela opinião, dignas de serem registrads por um homem com a genialidade e grandeza de espírito de um Guimarães Rosa.
> 
> Daí eu pergunto: essas pessoas não estariam "errando" lindamente também?
> 
> O que vc acha? (só não vale dizer que estou paranóico)
> 
> Abraços!
> 
> PS: já pensei em andar com um caderninho para anotar essas tais frases, mas a combinação de ônibus com ruas esburacadas de São Paulo não tem me permitido escrever nada...


----------



## Odinh

^ Bem, que tal se o governo investisse em ensino de qualidade para todos? Já pensou nisso?


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> ^ Bem, que tal investir em ensino de qualidade para todos? Já pensou nisso?


 
Evidentemente que sim, Odinh. Are you kidding? 

O povo paga imposto por ensino de qualidade e outras cositas mais. Aí é que está o buraco. 

Mas nossa sociedade prefere culpar os falantes da língua(!). Mais fácil. Mais cômodo... 

No entanto, e é importante insistir, ensino de qualidade, como você sabe, não significa dizer: "agora aprendam como é que se fala certo...". Isso não é ensino; é nazismo.

E ainda que absolutamente *todo* cidadão tivesse acesso à *mesma* qualidade, ao *mesmo* tipo de ensino (e isso não existe em lugar nenhum), sempre haveria registros e dialetos diferentes. 

A língua é muito maior do que qualquer programa de ensino. Ela simplesmente não cabe num livro de gramática, Odinh. Ela é uma manifestação anárquica, e isso incomoda muita gente. 

Mas a língua é uma expressão bela justamente por refletir as diferenças. E viva as diferenças. 

Abraços!


----------



## Odinh

Sim, concordo que a língua vai muito além da norma oficial e também sou contra a 'ditadura' da gramática. Também falo 'errado', como aliás qualquer pessoa normal. 

Acontece, edupa, que não vejo nessa questão esse componente ideológico que você e alguns lingüistas brasileiros vêem, não sei por que raios. 

Para mim a gramática não é língua de classe dominante. Quantos professores de português, que falam em uma linguagem refinadíssima, recebem um salário ridículo, enquanto as socialites da vida não se cansam de 'quebrar as regras'? Quantos intelectuais e escritores consagrados nasceram e morreram pobres? 

A questão, para mim, passa longe dessa visão marxista que a intelectualidade brasileira parece ter de tudo, desde arquitetura até culinária, se calhar, e tem a ver com a qualidade do ensino e mesmo com a pouca importância que o brasileiro dá à educação. 

Não há necessidade de se ir à escola para aprender a falar a linguagem coloquial do dia-a-dia ou um determinado dialeto, vai-se à escola para aprender a norma oficial. Se os pobres em geral falam de uma maneira mais 'agramatical' que os ricos é porque existe uma defasagem no ensino, que, como nós sabemos, não é igual para todos.


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> Sim, concordo que a língua vai muito além da norma oficial e também sou contra a 'ditadura' da gramática. Também falo 'errado', como aliás qualquer pessoa normal.
> 
> Acontece, edupa, que não vejo nessa questão esse componente ideológico que você e alguns lingüistas brasileiros vêem, não sei por que raios.
> 
> Para mim a gramática não é língua de classe dominante. Quantos professores de português, que falam em uma linguagem refinadíssima, recebem um salário ridículo, enquanto as socialites da vida não se cansam de 'quebrar as regras'? Quantos intelectuais e escritores consagrados nasceram e morreram pobres?
> 
> A questão, para mim, passa longe dessa visão marxista que a intelectualidade brasileira parece ter de tudo, desde arquitetura até culinária, se calhar, e tem a ver com a qualidade do ensino e mesmo com a pouca importância que o brasileiro dá à educação.
> 
> Não há necessidade de se ir à escola para aprender a falar a linguagem coloquial do dia-a-dia ou um determinado dialeto, vai-se à escola para aprender a norma oficial. Se os pobres em geral falam de uma maneira mais 'agramatical' que os ricos é porque existe uma defasagem no ensino, que, como nós sabemos, não é igual para todos.


 
Odinh

Acho que todas as manifestações humanas são frutos de alguma ideologia (mesmo se considerarmos várias das acepções da palavra 'ideologia').

Eu prefiro dizer que língua é política. 

E até culinária pode virar uma questão política, sim. Não sei se você conhece um domumentário de Jamie Oliver, um culinarista inglês de quem sou muito fã, e que tentou introduzir um novo cardápio, mais saudável, na refeição de uma escola na Inglaterra (não me lembro em qual cidade)? A questão esquentou e rapidamente virou política, sim. Um dos documentários mais interessantes que eu já assisti (detestaria escrever a monstruosa frase 'a que eu já assiti', como o querem os gramatiqueiros ).

Mas nosso assunto é a língua. 

Na sua frase "Para mim a gramática não é língua de classe dominante", percebo, se você me permite, o que me parece ser alguns conceitos deturpados. Afirmo isso não para te atacar, mas pelo bem da discussão, ok? 

Me corrija se eu estiver errado, Odinh, mas sua frase está embasada na percepção de que língua e gramática são uma só coisa.

Realmente, a gramática não é a língua da classe dominante. Ela não é a língua de ninguém! 

Ninguém _fala_, _escreve_, _ouve_ ou _lê_ gramática. O meio para se atingir estas atividades é a *língua*! 

A gramática (cujas origens eu me meti a besta e, com minhas tenebrosas limitações, as pincelei muito grosseira e parcamente em outro thread) é, hoje, um estudo que, praticamente no mundo todo, apenas procura destrinçar o mecanismo de um ideal que se deseja de língua.

Por outro lado, não faz muito sentido dizermos *a* gramática! 

Se gramática é um estudo de um modo linguístico de se expressar, eu então lhe pergunto: a *qual* gramática você se refere, cara-pálida? [o cara-pálida é brincadeirinha, hein!  ]

Foi publicado nos Estados Unidos um livro para os falantes do português como língua estrangeira chamado _Modern Portuguese: A Reference Grammar. _Seu autor, o lingüista Mário Perini, seguiu as referências das investigações do Projeto NURC (Projeto da Norma Urbana Oral Culta), de que também já falei em outra oportunidade.

[Sem querer me estender, o objetivo do Projeto NURC é documentar e descrever o uso urbano do português falado no Brasil, o estudo da dita fala "culta habitual, média". Tem sido pesquisados falantes nas cidades brasileiras de Recife, Salvador, Rio de Janeiro, Sampa e Porto Alegre -- falantes que tenham, pelo menos, nível universitário. Este projeto já está em percurso há praticamente 30 anos.]

O modo como o autor Mário Perini descreve a fala culta urbana brasileira é bastante objetivo, realista. De modo que o Brasil, me parece, não está pronto para uma publicação deste tipo. Tanto que o projeto acabou sendo publicado nos Estados Unidos. Por quê? Porque língua é política (e ideologia), Odinh. 

Talvez você acharia interessante ler esta publicação, Odinh.

Os pobres, ao contrário do que você afirmou, Odinh, *não* falam de uma maneira agramatical! Eles seguem regras gramticais distintas das que são desejadas por um grupo social dominante. 

Com um estudo (ainda) inédito, poderia-se com toda certeza publicar a "Gramática dos Analfabetos da Cidade de São Paulo". Basta a pesquisa.

E aí eu lhe pergunto novamente: de que gramática você fala, Odinh?

Você mencionou o fato de as pessoas irem à escola para aprender a "norma oficial" (para usar uma expressão sua). Esse é outro ponto importante. 

Enquanto os professores (e não quero culpá-los aqui) não se derem conta de que, no Brasil, a gramática ensinada na escola é _*verdadeiramente*_ uma língua estrangeira para os brasileiros (desejada, mas não usada), sobretudo para os estudantes, cada vez mais os alunos odiarão estudar o português. 

E com razão: neguinho usa exemplos de Camões e Machado de Assis, execra o modo como o aluno fala/escreve e ainda reclama que os alunos "não aprendem". Esse cenário é eralmente da ordem do ridículo!

Os pobres falam de uma maneira diferente dos ricos não só porque deles é *roubado* o direto à educação, mas porque eles são diferentes, Odinh. Mesmo dentro da melhor escola do Brasil (qual será ela?) os alunos se expressam de modo diferente. Taí outro elemento da natureza da língua.

Há vários outros temas a se desenvolver em seu interessante post, mas ninguém merece ficar lendo tudo isso, não é mesmo? 

Abraços!


----------



## kurumin

Não acho legal falarmos que ''primeiro se aprende a gramática e depois se pode errar''...

Porque, a gente adquire nosso idioma automaticamente.
Nosso idioma, o vernáculo brasileiro é ''errado''.

Falamos normalmente: ''Viram ele, Te amo, Se chama, Chego em casa''
É como a gente adquiriu o idioma. Mesmo crescendo em uma família ''rica e nobre'', a criança fala assim.

Ao chegar à escola, a criança aprende que ''a gente fala tudo errado'' e que ''os bons escritores portugueses escrevem: viram-na, amo-te, chama-se, chego a casa''.

As crianças americanas ou inglesas não precisam aprender uma gramática completamente diferente, porque o inglês é uma língua tolerante, e o estilo formal é normalmente evitado...Enquanto nossas revistas usam um estilo formalíssimo (escrevendo à moda de bons escritores lusitanos), as revistas inglesas e americanas são informalíssimas. Não acho legal termos uma diferença enorme entra a língua falada e a escrita...

Por que que Mário de Andrade ou outros escritores modernistas PODEM escrever do jeito brasileiro, e nós, os mortais, não podemos?
Não podemos começar a frase com SE ou TE, usar ELE acusativo ou EM com verbos de movimento...Parece que a gente não valoriza nada nossa língua materna, consideramos ela um dialeto feio que até pode se usar na fala, mas fica feio na escrita....


Muitos portugueses escrevem como falam.
Eu também gostaria de escrever como falo. 
Não falo errado. Falo diferente.


----------



## Outsider

kurumin said:


> Não acho legal falarmos que ''primeiro se aprende a gramática e depois se pode errar''...
> 
> Porque, a gente adquire nosso idioma automaticamente.
> Nosso idioma, o vernáculo brasileiro é ''errado''.


Primeiro a gente adquire o idioma, depois aprende-se a gramática, e então podemos errar.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Primeiro a gente adquire o idioma, depois aprende-se a gramática, e então podemos errar.


 
Acho que aquilo que você chama de _erros_ não são erros por assim dizer. São usos distintos do que pregra a gramática que se ensina na escola, não?

Vai daí que não existem "erros" em língua!

[calma...sem atirar pedras, pessoal!] 

Abraços!


----------



## Outsider

Quer dizer que não deu pelo meu jogo de palavras? Bem sei que não foi dos meus melhores...


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Quer dizer que não deu pelo meu jogo de palavras? Bem sei que não foi dos meus melhores...


 
Agora entendi, sim, Out. O jogo expressa bem o absurdo da situação toda!

Gostei!

abraços!


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> Não acho legal falarmos que ''primeiro se aprende a gramática e depois se pode errar''...
> 
> Porque, a gente adquire nosso idioma automaticamente.
> Nosso idioma, o vernáculo brasileiro é ''errado''.
> 
> Falamos normalmente: ''Viram ele, Te amo, Se chama, Chego em casa''
> É como a gente adquiriu o idioma. Mesmo crescendo em uma família ''rica e nobre'', a criança fala assim.
> 
> Ao chegar à escola, a criança aprende que ''a gente fala tudo errado'' e que ''os bons escritores portugueses escrevem: viram-na, amo-te, chama-se, chego a casa''.
> 
> As crianças americanas ou inglesas não precisam aprender uma gramática completamente diferente, porque o inglês é uma língua tolerante, e o estilo formal é normalmente evitado...Enquanto nossas revistas usam um estilo formalíssimo (escrevendo à moda de bons escritores lusitanos), as revistas inglesas e americanas são informalíssimas. Não acho legal termos uma diferença enorme entra a língua falada e a escrita...
> 
> Por que que Mário de Andrade ou outros escritores modernistas PODEM escrever do jeito brasileiro, e nós, os mortais, não podemos?
> Não podemos começar a frase com SE ou TE, usar ELE acusativo ou EM com verbos de movimento...Parece que a gente não valoriza nada nossa língua materna, consideramos ela um dialeto feio que até pode se usar na fala, mas fica feio na escrita....
> 
> 
> Muitos portugueses escrevem como falam.
> Eu também gostaria de escrever como falo.
> Não falo errado. Falo diferente.


 

Concordo com você, kurumim.

A realidade é que a norma gramatical privilegiada no currículo escolar é uma língua estrangeira para todos alunos ingressando na rede de ensino. Partir do pressuposto que o aluno conhece aquele idioma é um erro nefasto.

Portanto, na escola deveria-se traduzir (sim, traduzir!) com os alunos o que eles escrevem e falam para um outro tipo de registro. Mostrar a eles que eles podem fazer a escolha que quiserem. 

Acho que assim é mais justo, não? Construiria-se uma ponte entre a língua real e a língua desejada por alguns. Inclusive o professor, tenho certeza, aprenderia com seus alunos.

Abraços!


----------



## Vanda

edupa said:


> Oi Vanda,
> 
> Entendo o que seu professor de teoria da língua afirmou. No entanto, a mim me parece que através deste tipo de conceito ("é preciso conhecer as regras para saber infringi-las") recai em dose dupla o preconceito lingüístico contra a "tchurma" que não teria a 'oportunidade' de quebrar as regras que elas por ventura conhecessem (ou seja, simplesmente a esmagadora maioria do povo.
> Todos nós sabemos que seu professor referia-se à gramática da classe dominante, ao uso privilegiado (ai, meu Deus, lá vem o edupa de novo...rsrsrs). Mas quando as pessoas se referem à "gramática" elas me parecem querer crer que só existe uma gramática. And they just take it for granted.
> E vou lhe dizer, não conheço (pessoalmente) ninguém mais conhecedor da nossa língua do que aquele homem! E não, não há nenhum preconceito (nem dele, tampouco meu) contra os que não têm acesso à língua culta padrão, apenas que você precisa conhecer as duas formas de usar a língua para saber usá-las com precisão e eficácia. Caso meu comentário tenha dado a entender que falo da gramática em si, foi um erro de redução ao referir-me à lingua padrão (quer a gente goste ou não que ela seja padrão). Ah, e se você me conhecesse saberia que sou sempre a primeira a "brigar" pelo conceito de erro lingüístico!
> 
> Daí eu pergunto: essas pessoas não estariam "errando" lindamente também? O que vc acha? (só não vale dizer que estou paranóico)
> 
> Acho, tanto acho que uso as expressões normal e alegremente no cotidiano, inclusive para ilustrar qualquer coisa em sala de aula.​
> 
> 
> Odinh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... e tem a ver com a qualidade do ensino e mesmo com a pouca importância que o brasileiro dá à educação.
> 
> *Não há necessidade de se ir à escola para aprender a falar a linguagem coloquial do dia-a-dia ou um determinado dialeto, vai-se à escola para aprender a norma oficial.* Se os pobres em geral falam de uma maneira mais 'agramatical' que os ricos é porque existe uma defasagem no ensino, que, como nós sabemos, não é igual para todos.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, ditto! Odinh disse-o tão bem que não sei o que complementar!
> 
> Ah, e os coitados dos professores de Português que perpetuam a concepção de língua errada são exatamente aqueles que recebem +-240,00 por cargo - sim menos do que o salário mínimo que "parece" existir uma lei dizendo que ninguém pode receber menos do que o mínimo. Nossas leis no papel são tão lindas!  . Os professores que puderam ir à faculdade ou freqüentar cursos de atualização já estão tomando consciência da concepção lingüística, mas neste Brasilzão quantos professores você acha que puderam (ou podem) freqüentar uma faculdade ou têm acesso a cursos de atualização ou até mesmo dinheiro para comprar livros?
> Vamos cair no comentário que Odinh fez lá em cima sobre 'que tal se houvesse investimento real no ensino público de base para todos, desde a creche'? Bem, nós, os brasileiros, conhecemos muito bem esta novela...
> 
> Edit: Estou tentando achar referências a médias salariais de professores, apenas como ilustração. Aqui um exemplo. Gente, não vamos discutir salários aqui, ok? Só para ilustrar um dos problemas da '_descapacitação'_ dum grande número de professores.
Click to expand...


----------



## olivinha

edupa said:


> Odinh
> 
> Um dos documentários mais interessantes que eu já assisti (detestaria escrever a monstruosa frase 'a que eu já assiti', como o querem os gramatiqueiros ).
> 
> Abraços!


 
Mas acabou escrevendo e piscando olho, por quê?
O


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> edupa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oi Vanda,
> 
> Entendo o que seu professor de teoria da língua afirmou. No entanto, a mim me parece que através deste tipo de conceito ("é preciso conhecer as regras para saber infringi-las") recai em dose dupla o preconceito lingüístico contra a "tchurma" que não teria a 'oportunidade' de quebrar as regras que elas por ventura conhecessem (ou seja, simplesmente a esmagadora maioria do povo.
> Todos nós sabemos que seu professor referia-se à gramática da classe dominante, ao uso privilegiado (ai, meu Deus, lá vem o edupa de novo...rsrsrs). Mas quando as pessoas se referem à "gramática" elas me parecem querer crer que só existe uma gramática. And they just take it for granted.
> E vou lhe dizer, não conheço (pessoalmente) ninguém mais conhecedor da nossa língua do que aquele homem! E não, não há nenhum preconceito (nem dele, tampouco meu) contra os que não têm acesso à língua culta padrão, apenas que você precisa conhecer as duas formas de usar a língua para saber usá-las com precisão e eficácia. Caso meu comentário tenha dado a entender que falo da gramática em si, foi um erro de redução ao referir-me à lingua padrão (quer a gente goste ou não que ela seja padrão). Ah, e se você me conhecesse saberia que sou sempre a primeira a "brigar" pelo conceito de erro lingüístico!
> 
> Daí eu pergunto: essas pessoas não estariam "errando" lindamente também? O que vc acha? (só não vale dizer que estou paranóico)
> 
> Acho, tanto acho que uso as expressões normal e alegremente no cotidiano, inclusive para ilustrar qualquer coisa em sala de aula.​
> 
> 
> Ditto, ditto! Odinh disse-o tão bem que não sei o que complementar!
> 
> Ah, e os coitados dos professores de Português que perpetuam a concepção de língua errada são exatamente aqueles que recebem +-240,00 por cargo - sim menos do que o salário mínimo que "parece" existir uma lei dizendo que ninguém pode receber menos do que o mínimo. Nossas leis no papel são tão lindas!  . Os professores que puderam ir à faculdade ou freqëntar cursos de atualização já estão tomando consciência da concepção lingüística, mas neste Brasilzão quantos professores você acha que puderam (ou podem) freqüentar uma faculdade ou têm acesso a cursos de atualização ou até mesmo dinheiro para comprar livros?
> Vamos cair no comentário que Odinh fez lá em cima sobre 'que tal se houvesse investimento real no ensino público de base para todos, desde a creche'? Bem, nós, os brasileiros, conhecemos muito bem esta novela...
> 
> Edit: Estou tentando achar referências a médias salariais de professores, apenas como ilustração. Aqui um exemplo. Gente, não vamos discutir salários aqui, ok? Só para ilustrar um dos problemas da '_descapacitação'_ dum grande número de professores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Realmente, Vanda.
> 
> Dá até vergonha de comentar sobre os salários dos professores no Brasil. É um ultraje.
> 
> Sei que já extrapolei os comentários _off-topics_ por aqui, mas devo dizer que somente quando algum governante aumentar DE VERDADE o salário dos professores, a ponto de eles poderem viver lecionando um turno, eu vou acreditar que este governante tem boas intenções em melhorar a educação! Se não começar pelo salário dos professores, é só conversa.
> 
> Simples assim.
> 
> Abraços!
Click to expand...


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> , como você sabe, não significa dizer: "agora aprendam como é que se fala certo...". Isso não é ensino; é nazismo.
> 
> Nao, Edupa, nao. Nazismo é outra coisa !!!!!!!


----------



## Macunaíma

Edupa, 

acho muito interessante tudo o que você disse até agora e gosto do jeito entusiasmado e articulado que você escreve, mas eu ainda não entendi qual é a sua sugestão. Talvez porque você tenha estado a maior parte do tempo em uma posição mais reativa do que propositiva, eu não sei o que você defende que seja mudado. Você é contra o ensino da gramática tal como ela é hoje, é isso? Você defende que a dita "norma culta", ensinada nas escolas e exigida nos exames, incorpore elementos que já fazem parte da nossa realidade lingüística?


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Edupa,
> 
> acho muito interessante tudo o que você disse até agora e gosto do jeito entusiasmado e articulado que você escreve, mas eu ainda não entendi qual é a sua sugestão. Talvez porque você tenha estado a maior parte do tempo em uma posição mais reativa do que propositiva, eu não sei o que você defende que seja mudado. Você é contra o ensino da gramática tal como ela é hoje, é isso? Você defende que a dita "norma culta", ensinada nas escolas e exigida nos exames, incorpore elementos que já fazem parte da nossa realidade lingüística?


 

Exatamente. 

Penso que, definitivamente, a atual abordagem do ensino de Língua Portuguesa nas escolas segue um histórico de experiências mal-sucedidas. Finge-se que se ensina; finge-se que se aprende. 

A consciência de que aquilo que se ensina aos alunos é uma língua estrangeira já ajudaria bastante o processo, eu acredito. (Mas somente professores verdadeiramente bem pagos poderão se especializar, se informar e adquirir consciência)

Por outro lado, o conteúdo programático também deveria mudar. Isso implicaria na aceitação e uso pela dita "norma culta" (um termo bastante impreciso - mas fiquemos com ele por enquanto...) de certas construções típicas do Português Brasileiro.

Algumas construções estão com seus dias contados. Acho muito legal quando encontro (e tenho encontrado cada vez mais) escritores e autores de renome escrevendo, por exemplo:

> ...convencer *ele* de que....
> *Me* ocorreu que...
> O homem levou o filho *dele* à escola.
> Vou *no* banheiro.
> Não *x* vi (em vez de "Não o vi")
> Se ele *ver* *ela* (em vez de "Se ele a vir")

Pra ficarmos em poucos exemplos. 

A julgar pelas mensagens que tenho recebido, vai ter gente pulando na cadeira quando ler isso. Mas, objetivamente, não vejo como uma estrutura pode ser melhor que a outra correspondente. Apenas constato que uma já subtituiu a outra na fala do brasileiro, desde figuras como Jô Soares até o tiozinho da pipoca! Além de textos de publicações semanais e diárias de maior circulação do Brasil.

Fico lendo, ouvindo, observando as pessoas que defendem que nada se mude e chego às minhas conclusões. Entre as quais, concluo que existe uma motivação reacionária contra a mudança, o horror às diferenças, ao novo. Isso no Brasil e, pelo menos, nos Estados Unidos, países que tenho mais contato de perto. 

Mas acho que é uma tendência mundial, e todo mundo tem direito de palpitar. Assuntos relacionados à linguagem mexem com as pessoas. Lìngua é política (e ideologia)! Mas há situações, como as que exemplifiquei acima, que são constatações objetivas. Só isso.

É como aquela história que escrevi outro dia sobre o pesquisador de pássaros que afirmou que uma espécie estava "errada" por se comportar de modo diferente do que previa seus livros!

Sei que meu discurso soa quixotesco (ou, por demais amar o Português Brasileiro, policarpesco!). Quase uma militância cultural... Mas, como dizemos por aqui, "Tô nem aí!"

Abraços!


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> Sei que meu discurso soa quixotesco (ou, por demais amar o Português Brasileiro, policarpesco!). Quase uma militância cultural


 
Se acha que o seu discurso soa quixotesco tal vez tería que ler outra vez o Quixote


----------



## edupa

AGATHA2 said:


> edupa said:
> 
> 
> 
> , como você sabe, não significa dizer: "agora aprendam como é que se fala certo...". Isso não é ensino; é nazismo.
> 
> Nao, Edupa, nao. Nazismo é outra coisa !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo contigo.
> 
> Mas foi apenas força de expressão, AGATHA, pra enfatizar o que quero dizer. Poderia ter dito "escravidão intelectual", "terrorismo lingüístico"... E por aí vai.
> 
> Obrigado pela observação!
> 
> Abraços!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vanda

Quoting Edupa:


> Fico lendo, ouvindo, observando as pessoas que defendem que nada se mude e chego às minhas conclusões. Entre as quais, concluo que existe uma motivação reacionária contra a mudança, o horror às diferenças, ao novo. Isso no Brasil e, pelo menos, nos Estados Unidos, países que tenho mais contato de perto.


 
Minha percepção sobre isso é o oposto. Ouço cada vez mais um número maior de pessoas defendendo mudanças e já (ia dizer "diretas já!"). Os que se aferram às crenças antigas sobre como deve ser a "língua padrão" vão perdendo espaço à medida que  novas fornadas de professores (fornadas mirradinhas, devo confessar, porque ninguém quer ser professor mais) vão ganhando espaço e formando novas gerações. Acho que será uma questão de tempo, talvez longo, mas já se pode ver alguma mudança na área do ensino. Não, não sou nem utópica, nem otimista, apenas vejo que alguma coisa está sendo feita da parte dos batalhadores. Vai levar um tempo para atingir todos os cantinhos, mas temos que contar com o efeito multiplicador. 
De qualquer modo, estamos numa fase de transição, um pé lá outro cá. Ainda não temos certeza se rompemos com tudo ou aproveitamos a base. A tendência é um meio de campo entre a língua tida como culta e a língua popular.  Esse meio de campo ganha terreno na mídia (jornalistas, por exemplo) e _parece_ que é uma boa solução. Nem tanto ao mar, nem tanto à terra.


----------



## edupa

AGATHA2 said:


> Se acha que o seu discurso soa quixotesco tal vez tería que ler outra vez o Quixote


 
Você quis dizer o "Dom Quixote", sim? 

Que tal então _policarpesco_, AGATHA? Ficaria satisfeita assim? 

By the way,

tal vez 
talvez 

tería 
teria 

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Vanda said:


> Quoting Edupa:
> 
> 
> Minha percepção sobre isso é o oposto. Ouço cada vez mais um número maior de pessoas defendendo mudanças e já (ia dizer "diretas já!"). Os que se aferram às crenças antigas sobre como deve ser a "língua padrão" vão perdendo espaço à medida que novas fornadas de professores (fornadas mirradinhas, devo confessar, porque ninguém quer ser professor mais) vão ganhando espaço e formando novas gerações. Acho que será uma questão de tempo, talvez longo, mas já se pode ver alguma mudança na área do ensino. Não, não sou nem utópica, nem otimista, apenas vejo que alguma coisa está sendo feita da parte dos batalhadores. Vai levar um tempo para atingir todos os cantinhos, mas temos que contar com o efeito multiplicador.
> De qualquer modo, estamos numa fase de transição, um pé lá outro cá. Ainda não temos certeza se rompemos com tudo ou aproveitamos a base. A tendência é um meio de campo entre a língua tida como culta e a língua popular. Esse meio de campo ganha terreno na mídia (jornalistas, por exemplo) e _parece_ que é uma boa solução. Nem tanto ao mar, nem tanto à terra.


 

Você é uma destas batalhadoras, Vanda. Sem dúvida!

Só uma pergunta: quando você fala sobre romper "com tudo" - as mudanças que eu ilustrei não significariam romper com "a base", você não acha? 

Abraços, Vanda!


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> tal vez
> talvez
> 
> tería
> teria
> Ah, entao, o que ????? eu nao tenho direito a minha propia ortografia
> 
> Abraços!


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> AGATHA2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Concordo contigo.
> 
> Mas foi apenas força de expressão, AGATHA, pra enfatizar o que quero dizer. Poderia ter dito "escravidão intelectual", "terrorismo lingüístico"... E por aí vai.
> 
> Obrigado pela observação!
> 
> Abraços!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pois, Edupa, iso é um excelente exemplo para diferentes sensibilidades culturais !
> Para mim o tema do portugues brasileiro é um tema que vejo de longe e de fora e que é para mim de "emocao nula" Assim estare a ferir sensibilidades sem nem notar. E, bom, peco disculpas
> 
> Mas o tema do nazismo é para mim de "emocao maxima" !!! Uma ideología que foi a causa da morto e miseria (material e sicologica) de milhoes de pessoas e que deixou com um trauma colectivo a geracoes que nem tinham nacido na epoca ....
Click to expand...


----------



## edupa

AGATHA2 said:


> edupa said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pois, Edupa, iso é um excelente exemplo para diferentes sensibilidades culturais !
> Para mim o tema do portugues brasileiro é um tema que vejo de longe e de fora e que é para mim de "emocao nula" Assim estare a ferir sensibilidades sem nem notar. E, bom, peco disculpas
> 
> Mas o tema do nazismo é para mim de "emocao maxima" !!! Uma ideología que foi a causa da morto e miseria (material e sicologica) de milhoes de pessoas e que deixou com um trauma colectivo a geracoes que nem tinham nacido na epoca ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more with you.
> 
> I'm afraid that here in Brazil, some people (I for one) in general might at times be oblivious to the hurtful implications of referring to such disgraceful event in History in such a lightweight manner. I didn't mean it, of course, but then I should've known better.
> 
> Please accept the apologies of your stupid fellow "foreiro".
> 
> Abraços.
Click to expand...


----------



## Pedrovski

"Originally Posted by *edupa* 

 

tal vez 
talvez 

tería 
teria 
Ah, entao, o que ????? eu nao tenho direito a minha propia ortografia  

Abraços!"

A Agatha tem razão Edupa. Você tá restringindo a liberdade linguística dela!
Não a reprima com o que ela vê como a sua "língua culta"!


----------



## Odinh

edupa,

Conforme eu disse no meu post anterior, a língua de um povo não cabe nos limites estreitos da gramática, e até aí parecemos concordar. 

A gramática a que me refiro é a norma oficial, a que é ensinada nas escolas (já que não faz sentido freqüentar uma aula de português para aprender a falar coloquialmente), a linguagem na qual está registrada praticamente toda a nossa produção intelectual, da literatura ao catálogo das inovações científicas e tecnológicas, a mesma utilizada nos jornais e revistas, e que garante, graças à sua organização e uniformidade, a mais ampla compreensão e divulgação do saber dentre as várias expressões do idioma, principalmente em se tratando de um país como o nosso, com inúmeras peculiaridades no falar. Sua importância é tão indiscutível que nem os seus críticos mais vorazes abrem mão de usá-la.

Dessa forma, o que não faz sentido é afirmar a existência de várias gramáticas, uma vez que a lingüagem varia não somente de um grupo social para outro ou de uma região para outra, ela varia de pessoa para pessoa. A rigor, portanto, cada ser humano teria a sua própria gramática. Chame-se isso de gramática, vá lá, mas E DAÍ? Aonde você quer chegar com isso?

Os pobres falam de uma maneira mais 'agramatical' que os ricos (e aqui, leia-se gramática conforme a definição dada acima), simplesmente porque *não têm acesso a uma educação de qualidade, têm pouco contato com a gramática, graças à precariedade do nosso ensino*.

'Os pobres são diferentes do ricos'. Bem, quais pobres? E quais ricos? Os pobres da periferia de BH não falam como os pobres da periferia de SP. Os ricos do interior de Minas não falam como os ricos da capital (e nem por isso têm menos dinheiro). Mesmo os ricos de uma mesma metrópole falam de formas variadas, assim como os pobres. Já citei aqui o exemplo do professor de português de escola pública, que, não obstante o seu linguajar refinadíssimo, recebe um salário ridículo, quando recebe, ao passo que as dondocas da vida a cada cinco palavras fazem Machado de Assis revirar-se no túmulo, ele que é 'imortal' porque as malditas não o deixam descansar em paz. Está vendo como essa visão marxista das coisas, isso de 'elite', 'classe dominante' e demais abobrinhas, para além de ser estreitíssima, acaba mascarando a realidade? 

Sobre 'atualizar' a gramática, nada contra, desde que se mantenham as características supracitadas (regras claras, organização e uniformidade) e não ocorra uma descaracterização radical. Por exemplo, para mim não faz o menor sentido proibir no português que se inicie uma frase com pronomes pessoais átonos, tal como se permite na gramática espanhola e italiana.


----------



## Macunaíma

Hahaha! AGATHA, eu já ia escrever alguma coisa em sua defesa quando fui surpreendido pelo seu senso de humor austríaco!  

Mas vamos lá: policarpesco se refere a um personagem literário de Lima Barreto, Policarpo Quaresma. Você pode encontrar alguma coisa sobre ele aqui. 

Curioso é que Policarpo foi tencionado pelo autor mais como uma sátira do que como uma figura dramática.


Como se diz "Abraços !" em alemão?


----------



## AGATHA2

Macunaíma said:


> Hahaha! AGATHA, eu já ia escrever alguma coisa em sua defesa quando fui surpreendido pelo seu senso de humor austríaco!
> 
> Mais vamos lá: policarpesco se refere a um personagem literário de Lima Barreto, Policarpo Quaresma. Você pode encontrar alguma coisa sobre ele aqui.
> 
> Curioso é que Policarpo foi tencionado pelo autor mais como uma sátira do que como uma figura dramática.
> 
> Como se diz "Abraços !" em alemão?


 
Ahh, interessante. Como voce suponia com razao nunca tinha ouvido falar de Policarpo Quaresma  O que se aprende neste forum ! 

"Abracos" em alemao sería "Ich umarme dich", mas , já sabe, que nos somos muito formalistas, nao se abraca a ninguem por escrito  Em Austria entre boms amigos e familia e "Bussi" = beijinho.


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Penso que, definitivamente, a atual abordagem do ensino de Língua Portuguesa nas escolas segue um histórico de experiências mal-sucedidas. Finge-se que se ensina; finge-se que se aprende.
> Mas Edupa, isso não está restrito ao ensino de português, como você sabe.
> 
> *A consciência de que aquilo que se ensina aos alunos é uma língua estrangeira* já ajudaria bastante o processo, eu acredito. (Mas somente professores verdadeiramente bem pagos poderão se especializar, se informar e adquirir consciência)
> Também não vamos exagerar!
> 
> Por outro lado, o conteúdo programático também deveria mudar. Isso implicaria na aceitação e uso pela dita "norma culta" (um termo bastante impreciso - mas fiquemos com ele por enquanto...) de certas construções típicas do Português Brasileiro.
> Eu acho que isso é uma tendência irrefreável, mas também devemos ter cuidados com os excessos. Imagine como seria se as normas gramaticais que se ensinam nas escolas mudassem conforme as idiossincrasias das gerações. Teríamos uma língua nova a cada século.
> 
> *Algumas construções estão com seus dias contados*.
> Isso é verdade. Eu iria além: algumas morerram. Uma vez eu vi alguém tentando fazer um estudante de português entender uma construção pronomial ininteligível até para um nativo. Se me lembro bem, era "*po-no-lo-ei*". Eu até hoje não cheguei a uma conclusão sobre o que isso significa.Seria "eu o porei em/para nós"? Enfim...quem se importa?
> 
> Acho muito legal quando encontro (e tenho encontrado cada vez mais) escritores e autores de renome escrevendo, por exemplo:
> 
> > ...convencer *ele* de que....
> > *Me* ocorreu que...
> > O homem levou o filho *dele* à escola.
> > Vou *no* banheiro.
> > Não *x* vi (em vez de "Não o vi")
> > Se ele *ver* *ela* (em vez de "Se ele a vir")
> 
> Pra ficarmos em poucos exemplos.
> 
> Eu ainda não li esses autores. Mesmo João Ubaldo Ribeiro, Luís Fernando Veríssimo, Rubem Braga e outros autores contemporâneos e _urbanos,_ até onde eu saiba, rezam pela cartilha da Dona Norma.
> 
> A julgar pelas mensagens que tenho recebido, vai ter gente pulando na cadeira quando ler isso. Mas, objetivamente, não vejo como uma estrutura pode ser melhor que a outra correspondente. Apenas constato que uma já subtituiu a outra na fala do brasileiro, desde figuras como Jô Soares até o tiozinho da pipoca! Além de textos de publicações semanais e diárias de maior circulação do Brasil.
> 
> Fico lendo, ouvindo, observando as pessoas que defendem que nada se mude e chego às minhas conclusões. Entre as quais, concluo que existe uma motivação reacionária contra a mudança, o horror às diferenças, ao novo. Isso no Brasil e, pelo menos, nos Estados Unidos, países que tenho mais contato de perto.
> 
> Mas acho que é uma tendência mundial, e todo mundo tem direito de palpitar. Assuntos relacionados à linguagem mexem com as pessoas. Lìngua é política (e ideologia)! Mas há situações, como as que exemplifiquei acima, que são constatações objetivas. Só isso.
> 
> É como aquela história que escrevi outro dia sobre o pesquisador de pássaros que afirmou que uma espécie estava "errada" por se comportar de modo diferente do que previa seus livros!
> 
> Sei que meu discurso soa quixotesco (ou, por demais amar o Português Brasileiro, policarpesco!). Quase uma militância cultural... Mas, como dizemos por aqui, "Tô nem aí!"
> 
> Abraços!


 
Edupa, a propósito: seu português é impecável!


----------



## Macunaíma

Bem, o que eu sei é que odeio esnobismos gramaticais, mas acho que a gramática tem uma função nobre. Queria, nos meus sonhos, que todos tivessem acesso a uma boa educação, aprendessem a amar a linguagem de Eça, em seu contexto, assim como a de um personagem de Guimarães Rosa ou Lins do Rego, em seu contexto. Não acho que baixar os padrões resolveria. Não tenho medo das mudanças, mas tenho medo das idiossincrasias, tenho medo do que pode se tornar autoritário. Quem decidirá o que deve ser mudado? Acho que ainda estamos muito longe de um consenso. Sei de uma coisa: Não temos como ignorar que existe uma gramática obsoleta, mas a maior parte ainda é bastante realista. "Se eu a vir" pode não ser algo que eu diga normalmente, mas eu não me sentirei melhor se o meu "se eu ver ela" for "sancionado". Eu me sentiria melhor se todos soubessem se expressar em ambos os registros, como eu. Se eu tivesse um filho (_ knock-knock-knock_), eu gostaria que ele aprendesse toda a estrutura da língua que fala, todos os seus registros, todas as suas possibilidades; que tivesse um vocabulário vastíssimo, que pudesse dizer "um beijo/um abraço!" e rir e entender o humor quando alguém dissesse "um ósculo/um amplexo!". A literatura tem essa função libertadora, de incorporação e desestigmatização, mas, paradoxalmente, a própria literatura depende de uma certa continuidade lingüística que só é possível através dessa normatização, dessa sistematização da língua que se chama gramática. Eu acredito no bom senso, acredito que não haja sequer um professor que exija um "po-no-lo-ei". Isso, para mim, não-especialista que sou, por enquanto basta. E viva aos nossos professores, esses heróis anônimos que não desistem nunca!


----------



## uchi.m

Não tem jeito: a gramática é um modelo teórico da representação da linguagem, e modelos não conseguem representar a realidade em todos os fenômenos possíveis.

Eu acho que a questão de qual deve ser a gramática, ou seja, o modelo padrão a ser adotado, se não fosse por questões de *política*, seria puramente _estatística_. Fenômenos que ocorrem com mais freqüência teriam mais chances de serem registrados, modelados e validados. E passariam a fazer parte da coletânea de modelos teóricos de uma linguagem. Os outros fenômenos sempre seriam manifestações ou criativas, ou delinqüentes da linguagem, e seriam incorporados ou não à linguagem, repetindo-se ou não o ciclo de registro, modelagem e validação.

Política é tudo nessa vida de homens e mulheres...


----------



## Outsider

Não acho que seja uma questão de política, mas mais propriamente de estética, ou quando muito de inércia. Por um lado, cada um tem uma opinião sobre como acha que se deve falar (mesmo que nem sempre a pratique). Claro que não têm todos a mesma opinião. Por outro lado, mudar hábitos, individuais ou institucionais, é sempre moroso.

Continuo à espera de uma língua que se reja puramente por observação estatística, mas duvido de que a veja antes de morrer.


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> "Originally Posted by *edupa*
> 
> 
> 
> tal vez
> talvez
> 
> tería
> teria
> Ah, entao, o que ????? eu nao tenho direito a minha propia ortografia
> 
> Abraços!"
> 
> A Agatha tem razão Edupa. Você tá restringindo a liberdade linguística dela!
> Não a reprima com o que ela vê como a sua "língua culta"!


 
Pedrovski

Em nenhum momento minha discussão foi sobre português como língua estrangeira, mas português como língua nativa. A AGATHA está aprendendo português e tenho prazer em ajudá-la.

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> edupa,
> 
> Conforme eu disse no meu post anterior, a língua de um povo não cabe nos limites estreitos da gramática, e até aí parecemos concordar.
> 
> A gramática a que me refiro é a norma oficial, a que é ensinada nas escolas (já que não faz sentido freqüentar uma aula de português para aprender a falar coloquialmente), a linguagem na qual está registrada praticamente toda a nossa produção intelectual, da literatura ao catálogo das inovações científicas e tecnológicas, a mesma utilizada nos jornais e revistas, e que garante, graças à sua organização e uniformidade, a mais ampla compreensão e divulgação do saber dentre as várias expressões do idioma, principalmente em se tratando de um país como o nosso, com inúmeras peculiaridades no falar. Sua importância é tão indiscutível que nem os seus críticos mais vorazes abrem mão de usá-la.
> 
> Dessa forma, o que não faz sentido é afirmar a existência de várias gramáticas, uma vez que a lingüagem varia não somente de um grupo social para outro ou de uma região para outra, ela varia de pessoa para pessoa. A rigor, portanto, cada ser humano teria a sua própria gramática. Chame-se isso de gramática, vá lá, mas E DAÍ? Aonde você quer chegar com isso?
> 
> Os pobres falam de uma maneira mais 'agramatical' que os ricos (e aqui, leia-se gramática conforme a definição dada acima), simplesmente porque *não têm acesso a uma educação de qualidade, têm pouco contato com a gramática, graças à precariedade do nosso ensino*.
> 
> 'Os pobres são diferentes do ricos'. Bem, quais pobres? E quais ricos? Os pobres da periferia de BH não falam como os pobres da periferia de SP. Os ricos do interior de Minas não falam como os ricos da capital (e nem por isso têm menos dinheiro). Mesmo os ricos de uma mesma metrópole falam de formas variadas, assim como os pobres. Já citei aqui o exemplo do professor de português de escola pública, que, não obstante o seu linguajar refinadíssimo, recebe um salário ridículo, quando recebe, ao passo que as dondocas da vida a cada cinco palavras fazem Machado de Assis revirar-se no túmulo, ele que é 'imortal' porque as malditas não o deixam descansar em paz. Está vendo como essa visão marxista das coisas, isso de 'elite', 'classe dominante' e demais abobrinhas, para além de ser estreitíssima, acaba mascarando a realidade?
> 
> Sobre 'atualizar' a gramática, nada contra, desde que se mantenham as características supracitadas (regras claras, organização e uniformidade) e não ocorra uma descaracterização radical. Por exemplo, para mim não faz o menor sentido proibir no português que se inicie uma frase com pronomes pessoais átonos, tal como se permite na gramática espanhola e italiana.


 

Odinh,

Note sua consideração: 

_"[A importância da gramática para o registro de toda produção intelectual] é tão indiscutível que nem os seus críticos mais vorazes abrem mão de usá-la."_

Todos estes registros lingüísticos que você apontou como importantes (e, de fato, eles são mesmo) existem, existiram e pra sempre existirão com ou sem o estudo da gramática. 

Ou você acha que Sócrates consultava a Gramática Oficial de Atenas(!) para construiur sua obra de orador e filósofo? Ou será que Stephen Hawking não poderia produzir sua influente obra sem antes ler o _The Oxford Dictionary of English Grammar?_ Fico imaginando Ricardo Chester, um dos maiores criadores publicitários que já houve no Brasil, escrevendo a partir da "Moderna Gramática Portuguesa"? Certamente não venderia suas idéias, seus slogans... 

Machado de Assis, meu escritor brasileiro preferido (provavelmente será outro se você me perguntar amanhã), então não seria genial sem antes estudar a gramática? Façam-me o favor...

Os editores e articulistas das grandes publicações da mídia impressa do Brasil de modo consistente produzem construções que vão de encontro às normas estabelecidas pelos manuais de redação de suas próprias empresas midiáticas -- regras que pregam um tal "bom-uso" e que muitas vezes encontram respaldo nas grámáticas mais tradicionais publicadas no Brasil. Exemplos disso abundam, basta ter olho clínico.

Aliás, e como você mesma(o) pertinentemente chamou atenção, a noção de que aprender gramática promove ascensão social é história pra boi dormir.

A língua, Odinh, não só "não cabe nos limites estreitos da gramática", como você ponderou com propriedade, mas ela está à frente de qualquer estudo gramatical. Imaginar o contrário (i.e: a gramática define a língua), como parece ser parte significante das opiniões por aqui, é uma insanidade.

De novo (e não cansarei de repetir): a equação "língua = gramática" não faz sentido algum. E é sobre essa asserção escandalosamente falaciosa que se fundam os argumentos gramatiqueiros, os quais, infelizmente, muita gente ainda compra. 

Mas não é de se espantar que um dogma mais antigo que a própria era cristã, e por todo esse tempo martelado na cabeça das pessoas como verdade acabada, possa ter causado tanta confusão.

Mais uma vez: gramática é o estudo dos mecanismos que se dão em um determinado registro lingüístico. (Isso hoje, pois ela teve outros fins bem menos meritosos em seus primórdios... Mas abafemos o caso). 

Afirmar, como você o fez, que não existem várias gramáticas é ignorar a realidade na forma de inúmeras publicações que estudam, com a objetividade da ciência, o português falado no Brasil. Afirmar que não existem várias gramáticas é negar a existência das várias modalidades lingüísticas existentes dentro do território brasileiro, cada qual, acredite, com suas regras bem definidas, tacitamente estabelecidas por seus falantes. Se assim não fosse, ninguém se entenderia. 

Afinal, a língua é uma experssão humana que, por sua própria natureza, é organizada, coerente, correta, muito embora suas afirmações sobre a tal 'agramaticalidade' de outros registros paracem querer atestar contra este fato.

Dizer que aqueles outros registros não contemplam as normas da gramática canonizada a que você se refere e que, por isso, eles são 'agramaticais' para mim significa não só cometer os equívocos descritos acima, mas também, e o que mais me incomoda, preconizar a idéia de norma como o uso regrado, como modalidade "sabida" somente por alguns.

Você aplicou o que eu descrevi sobre as várias gramáticas (que refletem as várias modalidades lingüísticas) aos idioletos e disse que, então, cada "ser-humano" tem sua gramática. Grosso modo, é isso mesmo. E pode ser inclusive que haja neste mundão de Deus estudo ou publicação que chegue a esse nível de especificidade! 

Mas o que você não observou, Odinh, é que eu estou a falar (este site está a influir em meu idioleto...) sobre o uso de toda uma *comunidade*. Uso este que segue regras *tácitas* sem que ninguém jamais tenha escrito uma gramática sobre eles. Onde quero chegar com isso?

Bem, sempre trago este ponto à tona pra mó de chamar atenção de quem se interessar sobre o perigo de uma visão centrista acerca da língua. Este discurso centrista, me parece, vaza em várias de suas frases, Odinh, como por exemplo:

_"Os pobres falam de uma maneira mais 'agramatical' que os ricos (e aqui, leia-se gramática conforme a definição dada acima), simplesmente porque *não têm acesso a uma educação de qualidade, têm pouco contato com a gramática, graças à precariedade do nosso ensino*."_

Não, eles não "falam de uma maneira mais 'agramatical'". Isso, mais uma vez, vem da noção por muito tempo canonizada de que certas comunidades de falantes produzem o caos lingüístico. Dizer que sua fala é 'agramatical', seria tão absurdo como afirmar que eles não falam, ou que eles não são seres-humanos.

Devo aqui mencionar outra passagem de sua fala:

_"Sobre 'atualizar' a gramática, nada contra, desde que se mantenham as características supracitadas (regras claras, organização e uniformidade) e não ocorra uma descaracterização radical."_

É evidente, Odinh, que as regras são claras. O modo como qualquer um fala tem regras claras, organização e uniformidade. Essa é a condição _si ne qua non_ para que se realize a expressão lingüística, seja qual for sua modalidade. Perante este fato, não faz sentido falarmos em "descaracterização" (?!?!?!). O modo como eu falo, como você fala(!) é claro e uniforme. 

A gramática apenas descreve, de forma didática, como se dá esse fenômeno. Percebo nessa sua fala que citei acima que você, como várias pessoas, percebe o livro "gramática" como algo organizado, e a linguagem falada, não -- ela seria organizada dentro daquele livro. Taí a Lingüítica pra provar que essa visão é distorcida. Insito: a fala é organizada. 

Ademais, a atualização da gramática já tem se dado no campo editorial, com publicações do português falado no Brasil, com várias grama´ticas escritas por gente do calibre de Maria Helena de Moura Neves (de quem sou fã), da UNESP e UNICAMP; o saudoso Prof. Ataliba Teixeira de Castilho, mestre pioneiro da UNICAMP e da USP-São Paulo; Maria Abaurre, da UNICAMP; Safa Abou Chahla Jubran, UNICAMP e tantos outros dedicados cientistas da língua. 

Isso não é _name droppinig_, não. É só referência bibliográfica. Acho que você gostaria de ler publicações deste pessoal.

Obviamente concordo com você sobre a necessidade de se garantir acesso a todos ao ensino de boa qualidade. Claro! Obviamente acho que a gramática oficial, como você a chama, deve ser exposta e ensinada a todo cidadão. Claro! Mas coloco o limite a partir do momento que ficam pregando que se ensine o "bom-uso" gramatical. Essa idéia de se ensinar a norma do "bom-uso" é não só dannosa como ineficiente.

[cont.]


----------



## edupa

[cont. da pág. 9]

Como conceber uma gramática equilibrada, que encontre um meio-termo para as diversas variações de uso? Há métodos científicos para isso, alguns dos quais são inclusive usados para se organizar os livros de gramáticas mais tradicionais. Isso não é novidade nenhuma. Basta vontade política. 

Você continua afirmando que ninguém vai à escola pra aprender a língua coloquial, pois esta aprendemos na vida, no dia-a-dia. Você parace crer numa divisão bem marcada e estática entre a modalidade falada e a modalidade escrita. Mas o muro entre língua falada e língua escrita é cheio de buracos que vazam de um lado para o outro -- majoritariamente mais do lado falado para o escrito do que o contrário. A língua falada, além de que, antecede a escrita em milhares de anos. É muito mais dinâmica, deixa os gramatiqueiros loucos! 

Também percebo em seu discurso a crença na escola como guardiã da norma regrada e valorizada, como se o conhecimento de um padrão prestigiado, na língua falada, não fosse também desejável. Se eu não estiver errado em minhas conclusões, pergunto a você: por que não?

Há muito mais a ser discutido, Odinh. Mas quero registrar que acho deplorável que você qualifique filosofias como o marxismo como "abobrinha". Lamento muitíssimo essa sua afirmação. Não precisa em absoluto ser defensor fervoroso da pragmática marxista (e eu não sou, lhe garanto) para se reconhecer em Marx, junto com Freud e Einstein, o pilar da cultura ocidental moderna, pensadores que notoriamente moldaram o século XX. Somos frutos de toda essa cultura, não é? (...)

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

Macunaíma said:


> Edupa, a propósito: seu português é impecável!


 

Obrigado, Macu!  

É um grande elogio, pois tem gente que escreve MUITO bem por aqui!

Mas...você acha exagero que mudemos o ensino da gramática "a cada século", como você citou?

Eu acho 100 anos muito, mas muito tempo mesmo pra que se mude o que é ensinado na escola. Imagiane ensinarmos hoje a Física que se conhecia no ano de 1906. Imagine um curso de Engenharia passando aos alunos as técnicas de 100 anos atrás! 

Por que tanta preocupação com a alteração da gramática ensinada na escola? Demorô! 

O ensino gramatical tem de acompanhar o tempo, sem medo de ser feliz. Ou então ficamos ensinando algo que não é mais relevante naquele momento. 

Você não acha?

Abraços!


----------



## uchi.m

edupa said:


> Imagiane ensinarmos hoje a Física que se conhecia no ano de 1906. Imagine um curso de Engenharia passando aos alunos as técnicas de 100 anos atrás!



Esse exemplo seu não foi muito feliz. Depois de alguns anos estudando Engenharia até a graduação, posso lhe dizer com convicção que existem muitos ex-colegas que sofreram o martírio para aprender (se é que aprendem mesmo) coisas que Sir Isaac Newton descobriu ainda no século 17, ou seja, há mais de 300 anos... A disciplina de Física Moderna que consta no currículo dos cursos de Engenharia introduz os alunos aos conhecimentos da Física do "moderníssimo" início do século 20, ou seja, coisas feitas há 100 anos... Eu diria que tecnologias desenvolvidas há cerca de 20 anos, quando aplicadas na Engenharia, são consideradas tecnologias de ponta. Tecnologias mais recentes que isso são com certeza de âmbito acadêmico.

A ciência é como um castelo semi-(im)perfeito erigido de tijolos, um a um, um sobre o outro, por uma sucessão cronológica de pessoas. Não se pode evadir a obra já completada, porque isso é contra o princípio de ciência. Por isso, acho bem-vindas e necessárias as revisões na gramática da língua portuguesa. Mas desdenhar o passado da língua, isso também é errado, não é conhecimento científico, na minha opinião.


----------



## kurumin

Os lingüistas dizem que ''o vernáculo é mais importante (tem mais valor) que a língua-padrão porque o vernáculo é a língua verdadeira...o padrão é sempre artificial, inventado''

(vernáculo = língua falada de um país)


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> Os lingüistas dizem que ''o vernáculo é mais importante (tem mais valor) que a língua-padrão porque o vernáculo é a língua verdadeira...o padrão é sempre artificial, inventado''
> 
> (vernáculo = língua falada de um país)


 

Me corrija se eu estiver errado, mas me parece que há aqui uma confusão de termos. 

Vernáculo e língua padrão não seriam necessariamente coisas opostoas, incompatíveis. Podemos, inclusive, falar sobre vernáculo padrão, i.e.: um denominador comum entre as diversas variantes de língua falada no Brasil. 

Esse vernáculo padrão não seria, assim, algo artificial, mas real. O projeto Gramática do Português Falado trata especificamente disso. 

Abraços


----------



## kurumin

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernacular




> One use of the term, as exemplified by Poplack (1993) and Labov (1972), defines vernacular varieties as casual varieties used spontaneously rather than self-consciously. It could also be described as informal talk used in intimate situations. Linguists consider the vernacular to be the first form of speech acquired by a person.
> Wolfram and Schilling-Estes (1998) on the other hand define vernacular varieties as nonstandard, local dialects, particularly because of the nonstandard grammatical features that they contain. They also state that there is a continuum between the vernacular and the standard.


----------



## AGATHA2

edupa said:


> [cont. da pág. 9]
> 
> Não precisa em absoluto ser defensor fervoroso da pragmática marxista (e eu não sou, lhe garanto) para se reconhecer em Marx, junto com Freud e Einstein, o pilar da cultura ocidental moderna, pensadores que notoriamente moldaram o século XX. Somos frutos de toda essa cultura, não é? (...)
> 
> Abraços!


 
Olá Edupa !

Só uma observacao polémica  : tanto Freud como Einstein, sendo filhos da burguesia culta, falaram um alemao "gramaticalmente perfeito". E nao só isso por exemplo Freud citava nos seus textos originais em latino, griego e hebreo. Para ler um Freud hoje, a maioria (sera o 99,99%  ) precisa de comentarios de textos com traduccao.

O que quero dizer é que uma pessoa que nunca tivesse aprendida a "lingua culta" nunca sera capaz de ler issos e outros pilares da nossa cultura


----------



## edupa

AGATHA2 said:


> Olá Edupa !
> 
> Só uma observacao polémica  : tanto Freud como Einstein, sendo filhos da burguesia culta, falaram um alemao "gramaticalmente perfeito". E nao só isso por exemplo Freud citava nos seus textos originais em latino, griego e hebreo. Para ler um Freud hoje, a maioria (sera o 99,99%  ) precisa de comentarios de textos com traduccao.
> 
> O que quero dizer é que uma pessoa que nunca tivesse aprendida a "lingua culta" nunca sera capaz de ler issos e outros pilares da nossa cultura


 
Concordo e não me lembro de ter afirmado o contrário...

Abraços!


----------



## edupa

kurumin said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vernacular


 

Interessante, Kurumim

Obrigado pelo link 

Mas me parece que isso pode ser aplicado ao que eu disse, não? 

Da língua falada, produzida esponteneamente (o vernacular, não é?) por um certo grupo social (como, por exemplo, falantes "cultos" [com nível universitário, pelo menos] moradores de centros urbanos) -- desta língua é feita uma análise (Projeto Português Falado Culto do Brasil, já no volume 7, se não me engano) e é extraído um denominador comum, um *padrão*, que poderia ser aplicado no currículo escolar normalmente.

Não sei se me fiz entender bem, mas o que eu queria dizer no outro post complementaria estas noções (que são, acredito, "propostas" científicas de noções) do interessante link que você me mandou.

Valeu pela resposta!

Abraços


----------



## Pedrovski

Nanon said:


> Olá a todos,
> 
> É bem interessante este thread, obrigada ao Out pela iniciativa!
> Bom, eis o meu relato sobre um idioma que adoro.
> 
> Há 2-3 anos eu comecei a estudar português por conta própria. A razão principal era profissional, mas o próprio interesse pelas linguas me ajudou muito. Apesar disso não tenho estudos formais de português. *Me formei em linguas*, mas agora trabalho em vendas e marketing com responsabilidade para América Latina, entre outros setores. Uma parte significativa do meu trabalho tem a ver com a tradução e o desenvolvimento de material de apoio, além de reuniões com clientes, palestras etc. Eu tenho facilidade para estudar idiomas e cresci num méio familiar bilingüe, francês + espanhol. Mas o conhecimento do espanhol da apenas uma facilidade _relativa _para estudar português e não falar portunhol.
> 
> Pois bem, por que não tenho estudos formais? Porque infelizmente, quando eu pedi na empresa onde trabalho para fazer aulas, a resposta foi a seguinte: _"Você já fala espanhol, isso é suficiente"_ ! Eu bem sei que não é assim! Sobre a inteligibilidade ES-PT acho que já tem muitos threads, e falando em trabalho, a produtividade numa reunião 100% em português x inglês, espanhol etc... no Brasil, simplesmente não tem comparação.
> Ou seja, minha empresa "_não reconheceu o tratado de Tordesilhas"_ ... e como viajo muito e tenho pouca disponibilidade, nunca fiz aulas!
> 
> Foi difícil, mas como diz a lebenohnegebaeude, "_saber falar outro idioma é um prazer incrível_". Agora estudo mais por prazer do que por utilidade, e vou continuar mesmo, porque fiquei conquistada pelo português e porque quando posso falar sem pensar muito, ler um livro, enviar um post... sinto-me muito feliz. Aproveito a oportunidade para agradecer mais uma vez a todos, aqui nos fóruns tiro muitas dúvidas.
> Por favor, fiquem à vontade para me corrigir, eu não me intimido!



Não sou nenhum especialista nesta variante brasileira do português, mas pelo que sei, quando se começa uma frase a próclise dos pronomes está sempre errada.


----------



## Odinh

Pedrovski said:


> Não sou nenhum especialista nesta variante brasileira do português, mas pelo que sei, quando se começa uma frase a próclise dos pronomes está sempre errada.


 
Gramaticalmente, está errado. Mas como estamos aqui apenas 'conversando', e sendo que a moça aprendeu a falar o português brasileiro, em que como regra geral não se usa a próclise, não há problema algum. Fora uns errinhos à toa, o português dela está perfeito.


----------



## Joca

Pedrovski said:


> Não sou nenhum especialista nesta variante brasileira do português, mas pelo que sei, quando se começa uma frase a próclise dos pronomes está sempre errada.


 
Olá Pedrovski

Coloquialmente sempre a usamos por aqui.

Exemplos: Me informei a respeito disso. Me disseram que eles ainda não tinham chegado. etc

JC


----------



## Nanon

Pedrovski, você tem toda a razão. Obrigada pela observação, sempre é útil. Mas o que acontece é que aqui estamos "conversando" e estou usando variantes que não usaria necessariamente se estivesse redatando outro tipo de texto. Eu entendi que a norma brasileira (culta) de uso dos pronomes na linguagem escrita é mais próxima à do Portugal, certo?


----------



## Odinh

^ A gramática usada no Brasil e a usada em Portugal são quase idênticas, com diferenças pontuais.


----------



## jazyk

> em que como regra geral não se usa a próclise, não há problema algum.


Acho que você quis dizer ênclise aqui.  Preciso-o para que ninguém saia daqui confuso.


----------



## Alandria

Pedrovski said:


> Não sou nenhum especialista nesta variante brasileira do português, mas pelo que sei, quando se começa uma frase a próclise dos pronomes está sempre errada.



A regra geral em todas as regiões do Brasil é usar a próclise em todas as situações numa linguagem informal. A escrita desta moça está corretíssima em português brasileiro informal.


----------



## Odinh

jazyk said:


> Acho que você quis dizer ênclise aqui.  Preciso-o para que ninguém saia daqui confuso.


 
É vero, mil perdões.


----------



## Pedrovski

Alandria said:


> A regra geral em todas as regiões do Brasil é usar a próclise em todas as situações numa linguagem informal. A escrita desta moça está corretíssima em português brasileiro informal.



Vou ter de discordar quando usa a palavra "corretíssima". Se for ao Orkut vai ver que os jovens tendem a usar termos como "axo baum" "Fotinhuu", "Linduuu", etc.
É usado pela maior parte desse segmento de população do Brasil? Sim. É correcto? Penso que não. A menos que queira criar o "português jovem da net"...
Ou então para as pessoas que nunca foram à escola, os analfabetos que algumas vezes cometem erros gramaticais que nem um Brasileiro letrado acharia normal. Poder-se-ia criar o "português analfabeto", e nesssas circunstâncias seria correctíssimo?


----------



## Denis555

Também sou _contra_ a essas formas escritas da Internet no que toca à ortografia. No entanto, isso acontece em tudo que é língua. Uma forma diferente de escrever, às vezes mais próxima da pronúncia: tipo, em inglês: 2nite = tonight(hoje à noite), em italiano: ke = che(que), em polonês: 3maj się = trzymaj się (te cuida) [3=trzy]. É um fenômeno universal. Mas não é o caso de "Nanon" só porque ela disse: "*Me formei em linguas...*" Só uma coisa poderia ser melhorada "l*í*nguas", que não foi o que chamou a atenção de Pedrovski.

Sobre a palavra correto, Alandria pode muito bem está se referindo a um desses significados em vermelho(abaixo). Ou mesmo, ao primeiro significado, pois ela fala do português brasileiro. 

O único problema é que mesmo escrevendo normalmente como uma pessoa educada fala no Brasil, parece não estar correto aos olhos de gramatiqueiros brasileiros (daí somos forçados a dizer sempre que é "informal" como disse a Alandria) e de pessoas que não vivem essa realidade, tipo alguns portugueses que têm a "versão da história" deles como "correta". Nos dois casos, é necessário apenas um livro que reconheça como legítimo o normal. É duro falar sempre "informal"! Eu queria falar "normal"...

Do dicionário Aurélio:

*correto*
Adjetivo. 
1.Isento de erros. 
2.Emendado, corrigido: 
_Acaba de lançar a obra em segunda edição, correta. _
3.Exato, irrepreensível: 
_conduta correta. _
4.Íntegro, honesto, digno: 
_homem correto. _
5.Esmerado, elegante. 
6.Certo, apropriado, adequado: 
_termo correto._

Abraços.


----------



## Alandria

Pedrovski said:


> Vou ter de discordar quando usa a palavra "corretíssima". Se for ao Orkut vai ver que os jovens tendem a usar termos como "axo baum" "Fotinhuu", "Linduuu", etc.
> É usado pela maior parte desse segmento de população do Brasil? Sim. É correcto? Penso que não. A menos que queira criar o "português jovem da net"...
> Ou então para as pessoas que nunca foram à escola, os analfabetos que algumas vezes cometem erros gramaticais que nem um Brasileiro letrado acharia normal. Poder-se-ia criar o "português analfabeto", e nesssas circunstâncias seria correctíssimo?



O que o que eu disse tem a ver com "internetês"? As pessoas escrevem como querem em bate-papo. O importante na internet é se entender e ponto.

É de simplificação atroz dizer que uma construção usada por cerca de 200 milhões de pessoas está errada, beira ao absurdo. Reveja seus conceitos.


----------



## Odinh

Denis555 said:


> No entanto, isso acontece em tudo que é língua.


 
Sim, e acontece também entre os jovens portugueses que se comunicam pela internet, só o Predrovski é que não deve saber disso...


----------



## edupa

Pedrovski said:


> É correcto? Penso que não. A menos que queira criar o "português jovem da net"...
> Poder-se-ia criar o "português analfabeto", e nesssas circunstâncias seria correctíssimo?


 
Não se poderia _criá-los_, pois esses "portugueses" já existem. O português da internet e o português de quem nunca foi alfabetizado formalmente.


----------



## Alandria

Odinh said:


> Sim, e acontece também entre os jovens portugueses que se comunicam pela internet, só o Predrovski é que não deve saber disso...



É verdade.


----------



## Pedrovski

Odinh said:


> Sim, e acontece também entre os jovens portugueses que se comunicam pela internet, só o Predrovski é que não deve saber disso...



Eu nunca disse que os jovens portugueses não se comunicavam pela internet assim. Aliás, eu próprio uso esse tipo de terminologia quando estou a falar com certos amigos no msn. Mas, em relação a estar "corretíssimo", não acho que seja.
O livro de gramática não foi criado para servir como um qualquer elemento decorativo em cima de uma estante. É suposto orientar as estruturas gerais da linguagem utilizada, quer seja no dia-a-dia, quer num contexto formal.
Não compreendo sinceramente o desdém com que alguns Brasileiros olham para a gramática.


----------



## uchi.m

Pedrovski said:


> Eu nunca disse que os jovens portugueses não se comunicavam pela internet assim. Aliás, eu próprio uso esse tipo de terminologia quando estou a falar com certos amigos no msn. Mas, em relação a estar "corretíssimo", não acho que seja.
> O livro de gramática não foi criado para servir como um qualquer elemento decorativo em cima de uma estante. É suposto orientar as estruturas gerais da linguagem utilizada, quer seja no dia-a-dia, quer num contexto formal.
> Não compreendo sinceramente o desdém com que alguns Brasileiros olham para a gramática.



Olá.

Qualquer gramática da língua portuguesa serve tanto para o português de Portugal quanto ao do Brasil e de outros países lusófonos. Mas o cerne da questão é que estas gramáticas não contemplam ou não admitem corretas todas as construções do idioma usadas fora de Portugal.


----------



## jazyk

Não vejo problema nenhum na frase em vermelho, eu não a diria, mas analisemo-la e verá a gramaticalidade da frase em questão:

É suposto orientar as estruturas gerais da língua utilizada.
É suposto equivale a supõe-se, da mesma forma que é sabido corresponde a sabe-se: Supõe-se (ela - a gramática) orientar (infinitivo pessoal) as estruturas gerais da língua.

Supõe-se orientar = Supõe-se que orienta, pois várias construções em português com verbo tanto no indicativo quando no subjuntivo admitem uma "enxugada" com o infinitivo pessoal:
Não creio que tens razão. = Não creio teres razão.

Logo, não vejo agramaticalidade nenhuma, só uma questão de gosto/estilo. Eu não a usaria, mas isso não significa absolutamente nada.

Jazyk


----------



## MOC

Acho que o uchi usou o vermelho apenas para realçar o conteúdo dessa frase, mostrando como, em sua opinião, esse conteúdo é apenas verdade para Portugal e não para outros países lusófonos.

Pelo menos foi assim que interpretei.


----------



## jazyk

> Mas o cerne da questão é que estas gramáticas não contemplam ou não admitem corretas todas as construções do idioma usadas fora de Portugal.


Mas nem em Portugal. A gramática continua condenando o uso indiscriminado de _vosso_ com pronome/verbo de terceira pessoa e o uso do pronome _si _não como reflexivo, como em _Pensei muito em si_, que a qualquer brasileiro, diria, soa errado e não idiomático, só para dar dois exemplos. 

Jazyk


----------



## Macunaíma

Pedrovski said:


> Não compreendo sinceramente o desdém com que alguns Brasileiros olham para a gramática.


 
Pedrovski, Se você ler os meus posts no Cultural ( Portugal & Brasil ), vai ver que eu também não entendo o desdém com que alguns brasileiros cultos ou bem informados olham para tudo o que vem de Portugal _digo cultos e informados porque os não-cultos e informados, receio, a maioria ignora Portugal de todo coração, o que eu acho triste e lamentável. No entanto, eu não vejo por que nós brasileiros deveríamos nos espelhar em Portugal em questões lingüísticas. Acho que a nossa realidade é diferente, nossa língua espelha essa realidade, sofreu e sofre alterações em decorrência dela, e a nossa gramática deve, à medida do possível, acolher essas alterações. Nisso, eu não vejo desdém pela gramática nem voluntarismo 'patriótico', mas uma aceitação lúcida do inevitável. No mais, falar de 'internetês' e gramática numa mesma linha de argumentação sobre o alegado 'desdém' do brasileiro pela gramática é, no mínimo, bizarro. 'Internetês' não foi criado para obedecer às regras da gramática, foi criado como um código desses que os adolescentes usam para se identificar, uma coisa inóqua, sem pretensão de subverter nada. Como você disse, até você mesmo usa.
O jazyk lembrou bem: Portugal também foge às regras da gramática, e eu não acho que isso possa ser interpretado como um simples desdém. Aposto que muitos dos que usam o reflexivo como objeto em Portugal sabem que isso não é gramatical. Eu uso os pronomes retos como clíticos quando estou falando, e nada no mundo vai me fazer parar, embora eu saiba que isso não é 'previsto' pela gramática. Não é desdém, é uma questão de aceitarmos a realidade, então vamos aprender a lidar naturalmente com essas diferenças, porque isso simplesmente já é irreversível.


----------



## Pedrovski

Macunaíma said:


> Eu uso os pronomes retos como clíticos quando estou falando, e nada no mundo vai me fazer parar



Eu poderia mudar dos clíticos para os rectos a meu bel prazer quando estou a falar, não vejo grande incómodo nisso sequer. Mas se a gramática diz que se deve usar os clíticos, porque não usá-los...




Macunaíma said:


> então vamos aprender a lidar naturalmente com essas diferenças, porque isso simplesmente já é irreversível.



Se há uma coisa em que não acredito, são fatalidades. Especialmente quando estamos a falar de fenómenos línguisticos sujeitos a variação constante.
Pense no "OK" que se espalhou pela América fora. Até ja se infiltrou noutras línguas como o português.  Se os pronomes clíticos se tornarem moda no Brasil, quem sabe se daqui a umas gerações eles voltem a se tornar uso corrente. É tudo uma questão de mudar mentalidades.


----------



## Denis555

Concordo 100% com o que disse Macunaíma, ou a gente encara que é a gramática que deva mudar ou a gente vive o resto da vida pensando que não consegue falar bem a própria língua!


----------



## Macunaíma

Olá, Pedrovski



> Mas se a gramática diz que se deve usar os clíticos, porque não usá-los...


 
Porque a gramática diz uma coisa e minha experiência diz outra; porque a gramática jaz em uma estante, e as pessoas com quem eu falo estão vivas. É natural que um ser humano se adapte a seu meio mais facilmente do que se adaptaria a um conjunto de regras aborrecidas e intricadas. A regra não deve regrar a vida, a vida é a regra _é o princípio do 'homem legislador' de Nietzsche. A gramática tem sua utilidade dentro de um contexto, mas não é uma necessidade da vida quotidiana.




> Se os pronomes clíticos se tornarem moda no Brasil, quem sabe se daqui a umas gerações eles voltem a se tornar uso corrente. É tudo uma questão de mudar mentalidades


 
Pois é, quem sabe? Até lá, até que haja um movimento espontâneo nesse sentido, aceitemos a realidade que temos _a de que não adianta estrebucharmos, as pessoas continuarão a se adaptar umas às outras, e assim, de mansinho, o que era exceção se torna regra. É a vida!

Abraço!


----------



## jazyk

> Se os pronomes clíticos se tornarem moda no Brasil, quem sabe se daqui a umas gerações eles voltem a se tornar uso corrente. É tudo uma questão de mudar mentalidades.


Opa, espera aí, por clíticos vocês querem dizer _me, te, o, a, lhe, se, nos, vos, os, as e lhes_? Não são de uso corrente (concordo que o _vos_ não)? Mas eu não consigo falar se não os usar. Como é possível? Deve estar havendo algum malentendido na nomenclatura gramatical que vocês estão usando ou eu então que sou muito obtuso.

Jazyk


----------



## Macunaíma

Realmente, eu não fui nada claro. Estava me referindo ao hábito de usarmos o pronome reto no lugar do oblíquo quando objeto direto. 

_Pode levar esse livro se você quiser. Eu já devo ter lido ele umas dez vezes._


----------



## jazyk

Tá, mas mesmo assim isso é um exagero. Ouço quotidianamente o, a, os, as. Não me parece terem saído de moda, o que aconteceu é que os outros algumas vezes tomam o lugar que lhe são de direito, mas nem sempre. Se fossem falar em reviver a mesóclise, vá lá, mais dizer que o, a, os e as não são usados na fala é um absurdo. 

Jazyk


----------



## Alandria

Bem, eu raramente falo. Só em algumas situações formais.
Eu tenho um colega português que diz que os pronomes retos estão cada vez mais dando lugar aos oblíquos também.

Adorei os posts de Macu e Jazyk, só prova que não há ninguém mais certo que o outro. Obrigada por comentários tão esclarecedores. Há muito tempo que espero por isso.


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu entendo a sua posição, jazyk. Você não quer ver o fim dos oblíquos como objeto direto _e nem eu, eu lhe asseguro isso_ mas nós temos que admitir que os que ainda os usam na fala espontânea são uma minoria rarefeita hoje em dia, a ponto de o pronome reto ser usado como objeto direto até nas dublagens de filmes estrangeiros, já notou? É um uso que goza de ampla aceitação em todas as classes sociais. Existem aqueles que ainda usam os oblíquos como objeto direto até para se referir a uma alface, como uma tia minha ( "dobre-a com a faca" ), mas quando ela faz isso, quem destoa dos outros comensais é ela ( e algumas pessoas da família da minha mãe são cultíssimas ). 
Dito isso, eu posso afirmar também que, quando eu estou em uma situação profissional em que eu estou tendo o primeiro contato com alguém, ou numa situação formal com algum superior hierárquico, ou coisa parecida, eu uso outro tipo de linguagem que aquele que eu normalmente usaria entre amigos. É uma adaptação natural e inconsciente. Eu acho que todos devem conhecer as regras gramaticais, as escolas devem ensinar e cobrar isso. Mas eu também acho que esses fenômenos não-gramaticais não podem ser ignorados, não é sensato isso.


----------



## Joca

Uma coisa que me irrita - bem, na verdade, não é que me irrite, mas antes me deixa envergonhado - é o uso equivocado do "lhe" em vez do "o"/"a", em frases assim: Eu lhe amo, eu lhe vejo, etc... Isso é bastante comum em algumas canções do Roberto Carlos, mas também é ouvido no dia-a-dia dito por pessoas pretensiosas. 

Uma maneira de evitar um pronome oblíquo que pode soar pernóstico é simplesmente evitá-lo. No caso citado pelo Macunaíma, diríamos: "Dobre com a faca." Todos saberiam do que estamos falando. É claro que nem sempre isso é possível. Mas penso que no Latim isso não é incomum: muitas vezes se omitem os pronomes oblíquos, na maioria das vezes sem nenhum prejuízo para a compreensão.

Quando me perguntam, por exemplo: "Você viu o Joca?" Em vez de responder com o incorreto (ainda que corrente) "Acabo de ver ele na rua", uma vez que dizer "Acabo de vê-lo na rua" poderia soar pernóstico, digo simplesmente: "Acabo de ver na rua". 

É uma omissão, sem dúvida, mas parece melhor cometê-la do que um erro. 

Tudo isso se refere à fala; na escrita mais formal, é possível ser bem mais cuidadoso com a gramática, sem o risco de soar pretensioso.


----------



## Alandria

Joca said:


> Uma coisa que me irrita - bem, na verdade, não é que me irrite, mas antes me deixa envergonhado - é o uso equivocado do "lhe" em vez do "o"/"a", em frases assim: Eu lhe amo, eu lhe vejo, etc... Isso é bastante comum em algumas canções do Roberto Carlos, mas também é ouvido no dia-a-dia dito por pessoas pretensiosas.



Esse "lhe" é extremamente estigmatizado na minha terra, mesmo sabendo que meu conterrâneo o usa em suas canções. Porém, no nordeste me parece bem mais freqüente.


----------



## Joca

Joca said:


> Uma coisa que me irrita - bem, na verdade, não é que me irrite, mas antes me deixa envergonhado - é o uso equivocado do "lhe" em vez do "o"/"a", em frases assim: Eu lhe amo, eu lhe vejo, etc... Isso é bastante comum em algumas canções do Roberto Carlos, mas também é ouvido no dia-a-dia dito por pessoas pretensiosas.


 
Após ler o post de Alandria, quero corrigir-me num ponto:

... dito por pessoas ignorantes (não necessariamente pretensiosas).

JC


----------



## jazyk

> Uma maneira de evitar um pronome oblíquo que pode soar pernóstico é simplesmente evitá-lo. No caso citado pelo Macunaíma, diríamos: "Dobre com a faca." Todos saberiam do que estamos falando. É claro que nem sempre isso é possível. Mas penso que no Latim isso não é incomum: muitas vezes se omitem os pronomes oblíquos, na maioria das vezes sem nenhum prejuízo para a compreensão.
> 
> Quando me perguntam, por exemplo: "Você viu o Joca?" Em vez de responder com o incorreto (ainda que corrente) "Acabo de ver ele na rua", uma vez que dizer "Acabo de vê-lo na rua" poderia soar pernóstico, digo simplesmente: "Acabo de ver na rua".


A primeira omissão do pronome parece-me possível e comum, já a segunda não, talvez porque a primeira se refere a um ser inanimado e a segunda a um animado. Usaria (e uso) a primeira, mas a segunda estranhamente _*me *_soa incompleta, agramatical e não-idiomática. Talvez haja diferenças regionais aqui.



> Uma coisa que me irrita - bem, na verdade, não é que me irrite, mas antes me deixa envergonhado - é o uso equivocado do "lhe" em vez do "o"/"a", em frases assim:


A mim também. Até uns anos atrás parecia que era algo que se circunscrevia ao Nordeste, agora parece que grande parte do Brasil adotou esta mania, principalmente depois daquela novela _Senhora do Destino, _em que a personagem de Susana Vieira (ab)usava um _lhe _a torto e a direito. 



> Eu entendo a sua posição, jazyk. Você não quer ver o fim dos oblíquos como objeto direto _e nem eu, eu lhe asseguro isso_ mas nós temos que admitir que os que ainda os usam na fala espontânea são uma minoria rarefeita hoje em dia,


Não sei como você consegue infiltra-se na cabeça de alguém e dizer que isto é aquilo é natural ou artificial segundo os seus critérios.

Jazyk


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> A primeira omissão do pronome parece-me possível e comum, já a segunda não, talvez porque a primeira se refere a um ser inanimado e a segunda a um animado. Usaria (e uso) a primeira, mas a segunda estranhamente _*me *_soa incompleta, agramatical e não-idiomática. Talvez haja diferenças regionais aqui.
> 
> ....
> Jazyk


 
Não sei se faz realmente diferença o objeto ser animado ou inanimado... Aliás, não vejo quase nenhuma dificuldade em omitir o pronome oblíquo. Faço isso normalmente. Talvez seja pela força do hábito. Ou em outras palavras, deve ser mesmo uma questão pessoal. Foi por isso que você sublinhou o me. Essa omissão (ainda) soa estranha para você.

JC


----------



## Denis555

Esse assunto que estamos debatendo aqui é muito interessante. Eu vivo na Holanda que foi o primeiro país a permitir o casamento homossexual . O que era proibido, não é mais. A sociedade muda e as suas leis devem mudar com ela. Quem é mais importante a lei(a regra) ou a sociedade?

A mesma coisa deve acontecer com uma gramática que não respeita mais a sociedade.

O objeto nulo de que falou o Joca: _"Acabo de ver na rua"_
Ou *ele(s), ela(s)* com função de objeto direto: _"Vi ele na rua"_
É um fato consumado. *Só não enxerga quem não quer ou quem não vive ou nunca viveu no Brasil.*

Pra quem quiser saber mais _a fundo_:

"Nas últimas décadas, diferentes trabalhos lingüísticos acerca do português falado no Brasil vêm registrando uma mudança praticamente consumada na realização do acusativo anafórico de terceira pessoa, visto que o clítico recomendado pela tradição gramatical apresenta baixa ou nenhuma produtividade[...]"
 http://www.filologia.org.br/viiicnlf/anais/caderno10-04.html 


http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/Studies/Subject_realization.htm (Boa introdução ao assunto)


http://www.ime.usp.br/~tycho/participants/abaurre/abaurre_galves.htm 


http://www.museunacional.ufrj.br/linguistica/membros/maia/pub35.htm (Em inglês)

http://www.nyu.edu/gsas/dept/lingu/events/nwav34/Abstracts/Kato&Duarte.pdf (Em inglês)

http://www.nyu.edu/gsas/dept/lingu/events/nwav34/Abstracts/CunhaMuniz.pdf (Em inglês)

Um abraço


----------



## jazyk

Acho que o fato de ser animado ou inanimado deve fazer toda a diferença do mundo. O fator animado X inanimado é de extrema importância em várias línguas. Há variedades regionais do espanhol que omitem o pronome, como exemplo a paraguaia, quando se trata de objetos inanimados, e não o omitem quando se trata de ser animado e muitas vezes usam o _le, _normativamente objeto indireto, para ambos os gêneros e números. Ainda no espanhol, usa-se a preposição_ a _diante de objetos diretos animados (o que é possível em português em alguns casos), mas não diante dos inanimados (salvo raríssimas exceções). Nas línguas eslavas, uma palavra referir-se a um ser masculino animado ou inanimado é de cardeal importância, porque o animado tem o acusativo igual ao genitivo, já o inanimado tem o acusativo igual ao nominativo. Essa particularidade estende-se ao russo, pelo menos, no feminino plural. Em alemão 99% dos chamados substantivos fracos são animados, que são aqueles que têm todos os casos terminando em -en, menos o nominativo singular.

Jazyk


----------



## Macunaíma

jazyk said:


> Não sei como você consegue infiltra-se na cabeça de alguém e dizer que isto é aquilo é natural ou artificial segundo os seus critérios.
> 
> Jazyk


 
Jazyk, você se expressa com extrema deselegância, cheio de uma rispidez gratuita, prova de que gramática não basta para boa comunicação, é preciso ter idéias e estilo também. Você simplesmente não consegue se comunicar em um círculo democrático e civilizado, parece condenado a ser um revisor, um editor, uma abelha operária da gramática, rabugenta e repetitiva.
Não estou tentando provar nada, estou apenas dizendo o óbvio _o que não é exatamente um mérito, aliás. Não preciso argumentar muito para provar a veracidade do que eu estou falando, basta pedir às pessoas que abram os ouvidos e ouçam os outros falarem, que prestem atenção ao que acontece à sua volta.
Para encerrar este post, pediria que você não deixasse de ler este artigo. Ele pode mudar a sua vida!

macunaíma.


----------



## Joca

jazyk said:


> Acho que o fato de ser animado ou inanimado deve fazer toda a diferença do mundo. O fator animado X inanimado é de extrema importância em várias línguas. Há variedades regionais do espanhol que omitem o pronome, como exemplo a paraguaia, quando se trata de objetos inanimados, e não o omitem quando se trata de ser animado e muitas vezes usam o _le, _normativamente objeto indireto, para ambos os gêneros e números. Ainda no espanhol, usa-se a preposição_ a _diante de objetos diretos animados (o que é possível em português em alguns casos), mas não diante dos inanimados (salvo raríssimas exceções). Nas línguas eslavas, uma palavra referir-se a um ser masculino animado ou inanimado é de cardeal importância, porque o animado tem o acusativo igual ao genitivo, já o inanimado tem o acusativo igual ao nominativo. Essa particularidade estende-se ao russo, pelo menos, no feminino plural. Em alemão 99% dos chamados substantivos fracos são animados, que são aqueles que têm todos os casos terminando em -en, menos o nominativo singular.
> 
> Jazyk


 
Concordo, mas eu estava me referindo apenas à omissão do pronome oblíquo no Português do Brasil. Aí me parece que é indiferente que ele seja animado ou inanimado. Mas também não quero dar a impressão de estar erguendo uma bandeira - rígida - nesse campo.  

JC


----------



## Joca

Denis555 said:


> Esse assunto que estamos debatendo aqui é muito interessante. Eu vivo na Holanda que foi o primeiro país a permitir o casamento homossexual . O que era proibido, não é mais. A sociedade muda e as suas leis devem mudar com ela. Quem é mais importante a lei(a regra) ou a sociedade?
> 
> A mesma coisa deve acontecer com uma gramática que não respeita mais a sociedade.
> 
> O objeto nulo de que falou o Joca: _"Acabo de ver na rua"_
> Ou *ele(s), ela(s)* com função de objeto direto: _"Vi ele na rua"_
> É um fato consumado. *Só não enxerga quem não quer ou quem não vive ou nunca viveu no Brasil.*
> 
> Pra quem quiser saber mais _a fundo_:
> 
> "Nas últimas décadas, diferentes trabalhos lingüísticos acerca do português falado no Brasil vêm registrando uma mudança praticamente consumada na realização do acusativo anafórico de terceira pessoa, visto que o clítico recomendado pela tradição gramatical apresenta baixa ou nenhuma produtividade[...]"
> http://www.filologia.org.br/viiicnlf/anais/caderno10-04.html
> 
> 
> http://www.orbilat.com/Languages/Portuguese-Brazilian/Studies/Subject_realization.htm (Boa introdução ao assunto)
> 
> 
> http://www.ime.usp.br/~tycho/participants/abaurre/abaurre_galves.htm
> 
> 
> http://www.museunacional.ufrj.br/linguistica/membros/maia/pub35.htm (Em inglês)
> 
> http://www.nyu.edu/gsas/dept/lingu/events/nwav34/Abstracts/Kato&Duarte.pdf (Em inglês)
> 
> http://www.nyu.edu/gsas/dept/lingu/events/nwav34/Abstracts/CunhaMuniz.pdf (Em inglês)
> 
> Um abraço


 
Salve!

Sabe, ocasionalmente direi: "Vi ele na rua", quando estou relaxado ou quando quero frisar minha idéia. (Imagino que os nossos colegas portugueses vão se espantar com essa revelação: por que não dizer simplesmente - _vi-o na rua_? É que, em muitos meios no Brasil, isso soaria pedante, por incrível que pareça.) Mas, se tenho de escrever, mesmo que seja uma carta informal, não faço isso. Aí, sim, escreverei: _Vi-o na rua._ Ou omitirei o pronome, se me for possível. 

Entre falar e escrever, penso que há diferenças respeitáveis. Em outras palavras, acho que podemos tomar algumas liberdades com a língua falada, mas bem menos com a escrita (a não ser que você esteja escrevendo diálogos num romance e queira ser realista).

Quem foi que primeiro disse: "Verba volant, scripta manent"? Se o que você disse vai ficar registrado no papel, não é melhor que fique o mais corretamente possível?

JC


----------



## Outsider

Joca said:


> Sabe, ocasionalmente direi: "Vi ele na rua", quando estou relaxado ou quando quero frisar minha idéia. (Imagino que os nossos colegas portugueses vão se espantar com essa revelação: por que não dizer simplesmente - _vi-o na rua_? É que, em muitos meios no Brasil, isso soaria pedante, por incrível que pareça.)


Há algumas regiões de Portugal em que também se diz "Vi ele na rua" coloquialmente. Mas não é tão comum como no Brasil.


----------



## eckertBR

Alguém aqui deste forum "fala" o português corretamente? Sei que é muito normal vir à cabeça a idéia de se escrever uma boa redação, utilizar a norma culta do português nas suas devidas horas, escrever em forums como este sem erro algum, etc.

Porém, quando você está na sua intimidade, na sua casa, acompanhado por amigos, você pratica o português o qual você usa para escrever? Deixando de levar em consideração a norma culta é claro! É extremamente comum alguém não dizer coisas (num bar por exemplo) como : "passar-lhe-ei o sal"; ou se referindo a um objeto, "dê-mo aí!"

Em qualquer momento da minha vida (exceto quando escrevo), eu usaria por exemplo: -"Você sabe daquele livro? Você ja leu ELE?"

                  - "Não quero tacar ELE fora"

                  - "Me dá aquilo lá pra MIM FAZER o bolo"

*Alguém aqui se compromete a usar o português correto independente de qualquer circunstância??? 

* Alguem aqui fala  por exemplo para alguem: "Não! Eu não a vi!" ? 

* Eu tenho um certo receio de usar a nossa língua de modo correto, principalmente em nossa cultura (ainda mais que eu sou paulista)! Vocês sentem isso?

Enfim, acho que vocês já entenderam-me! Então discutam! =P


----------



## Outsider

eckertBR said:


> É extremamente comum alguém não dizer coisas (num bar por exemplo) como : "passar-lhe-ei o sal"; ou se referindo a um objeto, "dê-mo aí!"


"Dê-mo aí" seria uma frase perfeitamente normal em certas regiões de Portugal. "Passar-lhe-ei o sal" é uma frase um pouco estranha; seria mais natural usar o tempo presente: "Passo-lhe o sal".

Mas para responder mais directamente à sua pergunta, não, eu não falo tal e qual como escrevo. Aliás, a minha família mais próxima fala com sotaque regional marcado, e eu ainda uso alguns regionalismos no dia a dia.


----------



## Alandria

eckertBR said:


> Alguém aqui deste forum "fala" o português corretamente? Sei que é muito normal vir à cabeça a idéia de se escrever uma boa redação, utilizar a norma culta do português nas suas devidas horas, escrever em forums como este sem erro algum, etc.
> 
> Porém, quando você está na sua intimidade, na sua casa, acompanhado por amigos, você pratica o português o qual você usa para escrever? Deixando de levar em consideração a norma culta é claro! É extremamente comum alguém não dizer coisas (num bar por exemplo) como : "passar-lhe-ei o sal"; ou se referindo a um objeto, "dê-mo aí!"
> 
> Em qualquer momento da minha vida (exceto quando escrevo), eu usaria por exemplo: -"Você sabe daquele livro? Você ja leu ELE?"
> 
> - "Não quero tacar ELE fora"
> 
> - "Me dá aquilo lá pra MIM FAZER o bolo"
> 
> *Alguém aqui se compromete a usar o português correto independente de qualquer circunstância???
> 
> * Alguem aqui fala  por exemplo para alguem: "Não! Eu não a vi!" ?
> 
> * Eu tenho um certo receio de usar a nossa língua de modo correto, principalmente em nossa cultura (ainda mais que eu sou paulista)! Vocês sentem isso?
> 
> Enfim, acho que vocês já entenderam-me! Então discutam! =P




Não sei se isso acontece onde você mora, mas onde eu moro a cada dia mais ouço as pessoas falarem "pra eu fazer".


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Não sei se isso acontece onde você mora, mas onde eu moro a cada dia mais ouço as pessoas falarem "pra eu fazer".


 

Então onde você mora parece ser um lugar diferenciado, exclusivo. 

Aqui em são Paulo muito mais gente diz 'pra mim fazer'. 

Assistindo reportagens com gente simples (a maioria do povo) do Rio, Minas etc, pela TV, ouço freqüentemente PRA MIM FAZER.


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Então onde você mora parece ser um lugar diferenciado, exclusivo.



Lendo pelas entrelinhas, parece haver um certo tom de ironia nesse trecho, espero estar enganada.



edupa said:


> Aqui em são Paulo muito mais gente diz 'pra mim fazer'.
> 
> Assistindo reportagens com gente simples (a maioria do povo) do Rio, Minas etc, pela TV, ouço freqüentemente PRA MIM FAZER.



Eu tenho colegas em Santa Catarina e lá, como aqui, também é mais freqüente ouvir "pra eu fazer". É comum ouvir _hipercorreções_ em "isso é difícil _pra eu _fazer".


----------



## Odinh

Tenho percebido também uma rejeição cada vez maior ao 'pra mim fazer'.


----------



## Alandria

É verdade, Odinh. 
Só não vê quem não quer. No caso de alguns, claro...


----------



## edupa

Odinh said:


> Tenho percebido também uma rejeição cada vez maior ao 'pra mim fazer'.


 

Rejeição sempre houve e sempre haverá, Odinh. Mas o povo tem mais poder...

Dêem uma olhada nesta pesquisa.

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

Alandria said:


> É comum ouvir _hipercorreções_ em "isso é difícil _pra eu _fazer".


"Isso é difícil para eu fazer" não é hipercorrecção.



edupa said:


> Rejeição sempre houve e sempre haverá, Odinh. Mas o povo tem mais poder...


E se for o próprio povo a mudar de hábitos? Embora concorde com muitas coisas que tem dito aqui nos fóruns, Edupa, nesta questão não o surpreende decerto que eu me sinta mais próximo do Joca e do Odinh. E, francamente, as pessoas do seu "partido" às vezes dão a impressão de que querem que o povo se atenha à linguagem popular; de que é isso que está "certo", quer o próprio povo queira, quer não.


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Lendo pelas entrelinhas, parece haver um certo tom de ironia nesse trecho, espero estar enganada.


 

Não estava sendo irônico não, Alandria. Um lugar onde se diz mais "pra eu fazer" é um lugar de fato muitíssimo exclusivo.


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> "Isso é difícil para eu fazer" não é hipercorrecção.



Vamos ignorar o "isso".

"É difícil para mim fazer 
É-me difícil fazer 
É difícil, para mim, fazer" 

"É difícil para eu fazer" fica incoerente com a regência na frase em questão.
Para mais informações...

http://www.gramaticaonline.com.br/gramaticaonline.asp?menu=3&cod=122&prox_x=4


----------



## Vanda

> E, francamente, as pessoas do seu "partido" às vezes dão a impressão de que querem que o povo se atenha à linguagem popular; de que é isso que está "certo", quer o próprio povo queira, quer não.


 
Out, sinto contradizê-lo. As pessoas do 'partido' do Edupa simplesmente conhecem o outro Brasil, aquele que não frequenta fóruns lingüísticos e que - conte quantos brasileiros temos aqui desde a criação do fórum - é a maioria esmagadora (tenho que ser redundante) da população deste país. 
Eu me recuso a lutar contra moinhos de vento. Pela primeira vez, peguei turmas de professoras primárias na faculdade neste ano. Ai ai! Agora estou começando a entender porque ainda vai levar muuuito tempo para que deixemos de sonhar que poderemos mudar a base. Como lembrou o Odinh, tem que se investir na educação, lá de baixo, lá da creche...


> de que é isso que está "certo", quer o próprio povo queira, quer não.


Acredito que até agora, todo o mundo concordou que, estando certo ou errado, gostando ou não, é a realidade que estamos vivendo e não a que estamos torcendo para que aconteça.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> "Isso é difícil para eu fazer" não é hipercorrecção.
> 
> E, francamente, as pessoas do seu "partido" às vezes dão a impressão de que querem que o povo se atenha à linguagem popular; de que é isso que está "certo", quer o próprio povo queira, quer não.


 
Oi, Out!

Não entendi muito bem essa última frase, cara. 

Mas a idéia de certo e errado não é o povo do meu "partido" (adorei essa palavra, Out) que preconiza, não, cara. Eu deixo essa idéia de certo e errado, tão rezada aqui neste forum, pra quem ainda esta nessa... Usem e abusem dela, mas eu tô fora.

Eu só disse o que a maioria do povo fala assim ou assado. Ponto. É que existe uma diferença enorme entre o que a gente _desejaria_ que as pessoas dissessem e o como elas _realmente_ falam.

Não me surpreende tambem isso, Out. Afinal de contas, depois de tantos séculos de obscurantismo lingüistico, não é de se admirar que as pessoas tratem de maneira religiosa compêndios gramaticais rançosos. O pessoal do meu "partido" -- se é que eu estou pensando o que você está pensando  -- trata destas questões de maneira mais aberta. Para a ciência não existe verdade acabada. Se algum lingüista ficar ofendido por ter dua teroia derrubada, ele não e cientista, apenas mais um mítico da lingua -- como abundam por ai...

O problema é que eu leio muitas frases categóricas (sem demonstração da realidade) por aqui e por aí afora. Aí quando eu critíco (e sou ácido, concordo), a galera cai de pau. Inclusive através de private messages impublicáveis...

A questão que você colocou é MUITO pertinente, par variar. Considerar o que a maioria fala como o que se deve considerar como forma oficial é uma outra questão importantíssima. Eu acho fundamental as pessoas olharem sem preconceito para como a maioria do povo fala e, com medida, introduzir na "norma oficial" o que deve ser mudado para refletir uma realidade lingüisitca vigente.

O problema é que para o brasileiro, o povo brasileiro são os outros, e não ele mesmo...

Adoro ler TUDO o que você escreve, Out. E gosto da maneira positiva, sem orgulho bobo, como você responde às minhas críticas às _suas idéias_, quando eu as faço.

Abraços, cara!


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Oi, Out!
> 
> Não entendi muito bem essa última frase, cara.
> 
> Mas a idéia de certo e errado não é o povo do meu "partido" (adorei essa palavra, Out) que preconiza, não, cara. Eu deixo essa idéia de certo e errado, tão rezada aqui neste forum, pra quem ainda esta nessa... Usem e abusem dela, mas eu tô fora.
> 
> Eu só disse o que a maioria do povo fala assim ou assado. Ponto. É que existe uma diferença enorme entre o que a gente _desejaria_ que as pessoas dissessem e o como elas _realmente_ falam.


Olá.

Enquanto o Edupa e outras pessoas aqui nos informem sobre como a maioria dos brasileiros fala, não tenho objecções. É essa mesma a função da linguística.

Mas acho que muitas vezes a realidade não é assim tão pura. Tenho visto estatísticas linguísticas serem usadas como forma de promover uma maneira particular de falar (a da maioria) em detrimento de todas as outras, ou de resistir a certos tipos de mudança (aqueles que tendem para registos mais elevados). 

É útil e importante conhecermos como é que a maioria fala, para não cairmos em extremos de purismo irrealistas. Acho isto válido quer para os que se consideram descritivistas quer para os que, como eu, tendem um pouco mais para o prescritivismo.

No entanto, a língua não é democrática. Não é por uma maneira de falar ser minoritária que deixa de ser válida. E não é por o povo falar de determinada maneira no cotidiano que necessariamente ele acha que é assim que se deve escrever ou falar em outros registos. As falas e os registos minoritários, e mesmo as idealizações literárias, também são realidades da língua. 

O que estou a tentar dizer é que, embora eu simpatize com os princípios igualitários que vejo por trás do ponto de vista descritivista, e os aceite em larga medida, tenho observado que por vezes o descritivismo degenera numa espécie de ditadura da maioria, em que as pessoas são pressionadas a falarem _sempre como manda a maioria_, e tudo o que não seja o discurso das maiorias é desprezado.

Outra coisa que critico no descritivismo é uma certa atitude dogmática de que a língua, _a priori_, não pode ser mudada; é um ser com vida própria. Não creio que isso seja verdade. As línguas mudam constantemente, e não são seres independentes da nossa vontade, mas sim criações humanas, ainda que colectivas. Portanto, é possível mudá-las (num ou noutro sentido), e pode fazer sentido incentivar certas mudanças.

Quero acrescentar que estes são comentários sobre o descritivismo em geral, e não se dirigem especificamente ao Edupa. Em debates como este, que, quer se queira quer não, têm sempre uma componente ideológica, nem sempre é fácil separar o indivíduo do grupo (ou partido). Mas aquilo a que me refiro é de facto ao descritivismo enquanto movimento.


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Quero acrescentar que estes são comentários sobre o descritivismo em geral, e não se dirigem especificamente ao Edupa. Em debates como este, que, quer se queira quer não, têm sempre uma componente ideológica, nem sempre é fácil separar o indivíduo do grupo (ou partido). Mas aquilo a que me refiro é de facto ao descritivismo enquanto movimento.


 

Out, percebo que temos visões bastante divergentes em relação à lingua. Alguns pontos se convergem, mas eu fico pro lado do descritivismo.

A língua tem esta qualidade de ser, ao mesmo tempo, um fenômeno histórico, portanto _público_, e um elemento constitutivo da individualidade particular de cada _pessoa_. Daí que por vezes fica difícil equacionar certas questões, como o que deve ser considerado norma oficial ou não.

A lingüística foi implantada nas universidades brasileiras há quase 40 anos. No entanto, os cientistas formados a partir desta história não têm vez na discussão pública sobre seu próprio objeto de estudo científico, a língua. Muitas medidas são tomadas, muitas tentativas de ações lingüísticas esboçadas no âmbito político e, na maioria das vezes, os cientistas passam ao largo de todo e qualquer debate.

Há exceções, é claro. No Brasil, a Constituição prevê alguns métodos de abordagem quanto ao ensino da língua que foi, em sua maior parte, construído através de um amplo debate em que os cientistas foram procurados para opinar. O resultado é um estatuto bastante razoável, mas amplamente ignorado e passado por cima. Os professores de português, como a Vanda pode atestar, repetem em sala de aula as visões preconceituosas que lhes foram passadas acerca da língua .

Nunca canso de repetir o caso de uma 'mulher do cafezinho' de numa escola de língua em que eu trabalhava. Ela é de Minas Gerais, de uma cidade do interior. Às terças e sextas ela chegava arrasada pelo fato de ser vítima de preconceito lingüístico em sua sala de aula. Preconceito esse incitado por quem? Pela própria professora.

Eu dizia a ela que a frase "Sei não", como ela dizia, não estava errada. Eu dizia a ela que aqui na cidade de São Paulo GERALMENTE as pessoas dizem "Não sei". Eu dizia que não havia certo ou errado, e que aquele era o modo dela falar e que não havia nada de errado no sotaque ou na forma como ela se expressava.

(Depois, prestando atenção, percebi que NÓS paulistanos também dizemos uma forma de "Sei não". Na frase "Não sei, não", o primeiro não praticamente desaparece. Mas dizer isso a um paulistano é pedir pra brigar. Lembra? Para o brasileiro, o povo é todo mundo, menos ele...)

Este tipo de situação, Out, não foi criado pela ciência, nem pela tradição descritivista, lhe garanto. Este tipo de situação (assim como algumas opiniões escandalosamente equivocadas, em meu ponto de vista, neste fórum) são frutos do obscurantismo, da abordagem religiosa às questões lingüisticas. O que está escrito numa gramática é a verdade acabada e pronto.

Vou tomar a liberdade de usar um post seu, Alandria, como exemplo. Veja só esse tipo de situação:

"É difícil para mim fazer 
É-me difícil fazer 
É difícil, para mim, fazer" 

Isso significa que, a frase "É-me difícil fazer" esta ok, inclusive com o check ao lado. Por quê? Porque está lá na gramática, inclusive mencionada no post da Alandria. (Estando numa gramática, deve estar certa) Já a frase "Ele disse pra mim fazer isso", embora corrente na boca do povo, como atestam as PESQUISAS científicas -- ah, essa está completamente errada. Língua de ignorante, de gente que não sabe falar (!), como diriam Sacconi e Napoleão Mendes de Almeida, gramatiqueiros endeusados, inclusive e lamentavelmente, por alguns foreros daqui. No entanto eu, como todos que estão lendo este post, entendo prefeitamente o que a frase "Ele disse pra mim fazer isso" quer dizer. 

Ou seja, uma frase como "É-me dificil fazer", uma frase, aliás, estranhíssima -- essa sim alienígena para nós brasileiros --está ok, pois alguém ACHOU que assim deveria ser.

Aqui no Brasil, a última palavra sobre as coisas da língua é o tal do Professor Pasquale. Sujeito amabilíssimo, inclusive, como pude constatar num encontro casual e muito rápido em que um conhecido meu o conhecia. Mas ele ventila idéias por aí que em nada contribuem pra tirar o brasileiro da era pré-científica em que ele se encontra linguisticamente. Sua coluna semanal no jornal Folha de São Paulo faz o povo retroceder cada vez mais, com conteitos cientificamente ultrapassados sobre a língua, mas tidos como a última palavra.

Quando da elaboração do projeto-lei anti-estrangeirismo, a quem recorreram os nobres deputados? À Academia Brasileira de Letras, uma arremedo ridículo da já ultraconservadora Academia Francesa, fundada pelo cardial Richelieu em 1635, no apogeu do _ancien regime_, isto é, do absolutismo aristocrático-clerical, que um século e meio depois seria derrubado pela Revolução Francesa (é de se lamentar que os revolucionários de 1789 não tenham demolido a Academia, cárcere da língua, tal como fizeram com a fortaleza da Bastilha, cárcere político). Por que cargas d'água a um grupo de 40 pessoas -- que em sua maioria nem sequer são escritores, muito menos filólogos, havendo ali médicos, jornalistas, empresários, militares, clérigos, economistas -- caberia tomar decisões sobre o destino de uma língua falada hoje por mais de 180 milhões de habitantes? Por que não consultar os quase dois mil membros da Associação Brasileira de Lingüística, que reúne os cientistas, pesquisadores, professores e demais especialistas na questões da língua, linguagem e ensino?

Afinal, quem ousaria propor uma lei sobre procedimentos cirúrgicos se ela fosse rejeitada, _in limine_, pelo Conselho Federal de Medicina? Quem levaria adiante alguma proposta de legislação sobre a jurispridência que tivesse sido reprovada, por absurda, pela Ordem dos Advogados do Brasil?

É neste estado de coisas que se encontra a situação lingüística do Brasil, Out. Tudo na base do 'eu acho'. Não do que 'é'.

Dou esta volta toda pra dizer que neste debate, não existe outra forma de os lingüistas se fazerem ouvir senão por tomar partido de idéias mais radicais -- embora sensatas, penso eu -- sobre a língua.

A língua é democrática, sim, Out. E ela é imune aos compêndios gramaticais. As pessoas falam com bem entendem, e o fazem à revelia do que o _establishment_ deseja.

A meu ver, você inverte os valores das coisas quando diz que não é justo que a língua da minoria (dos que têm poder, dinheiro, dos que mandam e desmandam, enfim) dê lugar à língua de uma maioria. Parece que a língua desta minoria a que você se refere é uma língua prejudicada, ofendida, em vias de extinção se nada for feito. E é ao contrário. É a lingua da minoria (língua dos tribunais, do economês, dos políticos) que soa quase estrangeira para o povo que sustenta o país. Este, sim, são as vítimas, e não ao contrário.

De modo que eu acho que, aos poucos, e como já disse o Dennis aqui, o povo brasileiro vai tomar mais orgulho de suas raízes, de quem ele é, e aos poucos a gente vai ver nas escolas e no espaço público uma língua considerada oficial que reflete, NA MEDIDA DO POSSÍVEL, uma maneira mais realista de como as pessoas se expressam.

Até lá, muita coisa terá de ser feita. Até lá, uma atitude radical de quem acredita que o povo "tem u pudê" será, sim, necessária.

E é claro, tudo que eu escrevi aqui, quando muito, foi direcionado _às suas idéias_ tão e somente, Out!

Abraços


----------



## Outsider

edupa said:


> Vou tomar a liberdade de usar um post seu, Alandria, como exemplo. Veja so esse tipo de situação:
> 
> "É difícil para mim fazer
> É-me difícil fazer
> É difícil, para mim, fazer"
> 
> Isso significa que, a frase "É-me difícil fazer" esta ok, inclusive com o check ao lado. Por que? Porque está lá na gramática, inclusive mencionada no post da Alandria. (Esta numa gramática, deve estar certa) Já a frase "Ele disse pra mim fazer isso", embora corrente na boca do povo, como atestam as PESQUISAS científicas, ah, essa esta completamente errada. Língua de ignorante, de gente que não sabe falar (!).
> 
> OU seja, uma frase como "É-me dificil fazer", uma frase, aliás, estranhissima, essa sim alienigena para nos brasileiros, está ok, pois alguem ACHOU que assim deveria ser.


Edupa, isso é um exemplo do que eu estava a dizer. Ao ouvi-lo falar, parece que "É-me fácil dizer" é uma aberração totalmente artificial e caprichosa de gente que é abstrusa por puro gosto e perversão. Isso não é verdade. Em Portugal, é uma frase perfeitamente normal. É _por isso_ que a gramática a considera correcta: não por ignorância da realidade linguística, mas por conhecimento de uma realidade linguística mais alargada.

E, lá por a gramática dizer que "É-me fácil dizer" é uma frase correcta, não quer dizer que você seja obrigado a usá-la. Como notou, há várias alternativas correctas que querem dizer o mesmo.

Quanto a "Ele disse pra mim fazer isso", o estudo que você referiu na página anterior é interessante, porque mostra que os próprios brasileiros hesitam entre "para mim" e "para eu" nesse tipo de frases. Além disso, os autores acrescentam:



> Outra característica importante dessa pesquisa é o fato de muitos saberem que o uso indiscriminado dos pronomes, em alguns momentos, constitui uma falha gramatical.


Olhando para os dados recolhidos na pesquisa, notam-se diferenças apreciáveis entre as frequências correspondentes a discurso formal e discurso informal. Parece-me que isto mostra que a dicotomia formal/informal não é imposta, mas espontânea.



edupa said:


> Aqui no Brasil, a última palavra sobre as coisas da língua é o tal do Professor Pasquale. Sujeito amabilíssimo, inclusive, como pude constatar num encontro casual em que um conhecido o conhecia. Mas ele ventila idéias por aí que em nada contribuem pra tirar o brasileiro da era pré-científica em que ele se encontra. Sua coluna semanal no jornal Folha de São Paulo faz o povo retroceder cada vez mais, com conteitos cientificamente ultrapassados sobre a língua, mas tidos como a última palavra.


Pelo que entendi, o professor Pasquale é um gramático à moda antiga. Se é esse o caso, então não faz sentido acusá-lo de ser pouco científico, porque os gramáticos não têm pretensões de ser cientistas. O que fazem é justamente prescrever, não descrever. Não são fundamentalmente diferentes daqueles livros que dão lições de etiqueta a quem acha que precisa de saber essas coisas.



edupa said:


> Quando da elaboração do projeto-lei anti-estrangeirismo, a quem recorreram os nobers deputados? À Academia Brasileira de Letras, uma arremedo ridículo da já ultraconservadora Academia Francesa, fundada opelo cardial Richelieu em 1635, no apogeu do ancien ergime, isto é, do absolutismoaristocrático-clerical, que um século e meio depois seria derrubado pela Revolução Francesa (é de se lamentar que os revolucionários de 1789 não tenham demolido a Academia, cárcere da lingua, tal como fizeram com a fortalezada Bastilha, cárcere político). Por que cargas d'água a um grupo de 40 pessoas -- que em sua maioria nem sequer são escritores, muito menos filologos, havendo ali médicos, jornalistas, empresários, militares, clérigos, economistas -- caberia tomar decisões sobre o destino de uma lingua falada hoje por mais de 180 milhões de habitantes? Por que não consultar os quase dois mil membros da Associação Brasileira de Lingüística, que reúne os cientistas, pesquisadores, professores e demais especialistas na questões da língua, linguagem e ensino?


São assuntos de que não sei o suficiente para comentar. Noto apenas que não é por ter uma academia que a língua francesa está em dificuldades. Antes pelo contrário, em muitos aspectos tem uma vitalidade superior à da língua portuguesa. E se a Academia Francesa remonta aos tempos de Richelieu, se sobreviveu todo esse tempo, então talvez haja boas razões para a sua existência. 



edupa said:


> Dou esta volta toda pra dizer que neste debate, não existe outra forma de os lingüistas se fazerem ouvidos senão por tomar partido de idéias mais radicais -- embora sensatas, penseu eu -- sobre a língua.


Sobre os cientistas precisarem de gritar para se fazerem ouvir pelos políticos, estamos de acordo.



edupa said:


> A língua é democrática, sim, Out. E ela é imune aos compêndios gramaticais. As pessoas falam com bem entendem, e ofazem à revelia do que o _establishment_ deseja.


Não é verdade. As pessoas em geral gostam de falar _bem_ quando é preciso. Por isso é que prestam atenção ao que dizem os compêndios e os professores, mesmo que depois os compêndios contenham erros ou os professores sejam mal compreendidos.

A Alandria acabou de nos dar um exemplo disto, com a frase hipercorrecta "É difícil para eu fazer". As hipercorrecções aparecem quando pessoas com pouca instrução tentam falar num registo mais elevado, mas falham. Se não ligassem às normas linguísticas, se a língua fosse totalmente democrática, nunca se observariam hipercorrecções, porque ninguém se preocuparia em tentar subir de registo.



edupa said:


> A meu ver, você inverte os valores das coisas quando diz que não é justo que a língua da minoria (dos que têm poder, dinheiro, dos que mandam e desmandam, enfim) dê lugar a língua de uma maioria.


Não existe apenas uma minoria na língua, Edupa. Também são minoritárias as falas regionais. Também são minoritárias as gírias profissionais. Também é minoritário o calão das prisões, ou de outros grupos sociais. Também é minoritário, para ser bastante frontal, o português de Portugal face ao do Brasil.

Mas o que eu digo não é que não seja justo que a língua de uma minoria privilegiada dê lugar à língua da maioria. O que digo é que da mesma forma que ignorar a maioria em favor de uma minoria não está certo, também não é correcto impor os usos da maioria a todas a (múltiplas) minorias. Por exemplo, decretando que "É-me difícil fazer" passa a ser incorrecto porque a maioria não fala assim.



edupa said:


> É a lingua da minoria (língua dos tribunais, do economês, dos politicos) que soa quase estrangeira para o povo que sustenta o país.


Acontece o mesmo em todos os lugares e todas as línguas. Claro que concordo que é um problema que deve ser combatido, mas não creio que a melhor solução seja tentar impor a linguagem popular aos economistas, aos políticos e aos juristas. Primeiro, porque não resultaria. Essas pessoas usam uma linguagem própria em parte por necessidade, e em parte porque preferem não ser bem entendidas. Tire-lhes a gíria que usam agora, e rapidamente eles inventarão outra. 

Em segundo lugar, porque acho que a melhor solução, em vez de tentar mudar a linguagem das elites, é ensiná-la ao povo, para que a linguagem deixe de ser um obstáculo à progressão social.



edupa said:


> De modo que eu acho que, aos poucos, e como já disse o Dennis aqui, o povo brasileiro vai tomar mais orgulho de suas raízes, de quem ele é, e aos poucos a gente vai ver nas escolas e no espaço público uma língua considerada oficial que reflete, NA MEDIDA DO POSSÍVEL, uma maneira mais realista como as pessoas se expressam.


Aqui tocou em outro ponto importante, em minha opinião um ponto fraco daquilo a que chamei descritivismo. Fala-se muito de abordar cientificamente a língua, mas na verdade o movimento tem as suas raízes profundamente mergulhadas em aspirações _emocionais e éticas_: pretende eliminar desigualdades sociais através da língua.

A intenção é legítima e louvável, mas em minha opinião fundamenta-se num equívoco. Não vejo relação nenhuma entre o orgulho de um povo nas suas raízes e a língua que fala. Por exemplo, na Suíça de língua alemã falam-se dialectos muito diferentes do alto-alemão que é usado pela comunicação social. Acha que os suíços têm falta de auto-estima?...


----------



## Macunaíma

Outsider said:


> Não é verdade. As pessoas em geral gostam de falar _bem_ quando é preciso. Por isso é que prestam atenção ao que dizem os compêndios e os professores, mesmo que depois os compêndios contenham erros ou os professores sejam mal compreendidos.


 
Isso me fez lembrar uma frase debochada e muito citada do carnavalesco carioca Joãzinho XXX: "O povo gosta de luxo. Quem gosta de miséria é intelectual".


----------



## edupa

Outsider said:


> Edupa, isso é um exemplo do que eu estava a dizer. Ao ouvi-lo falar, parece que "É-me fácil dizer" é uma aberração totalmente artificial e caprichosa de gente que é abstrusa por puro gosto e perversão. Isso não é verdade. Em Portugal, é uma frase perfeitamente normal. É _por isso_ que a gramática a considera correcta: não por ignorância da realidade linguística, mas por conhecimento de uma realidade linguística mais alargada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Penso que não seja nada razoável justificar uma certa estrutura como aceita no Brasil pelo fato de ela ser usada em Portugal. Desculpe-me, mas "É-me fácil dizer" não é natural no Brasil. Para o brasileiro, tal frase não significa rigorosamente nada! E nem é questão de nós termos a liberdade de usar esta estrutura se quisermos, Out. O fato é que NINGUÉM usa.
> 
> Aí está a prova, Out, da falta de auto-estima lingüistica do brasileiro. Ouço muitas pessoas dizendo que "brasileiro não sabe falar português", "eu mal sei falar português". E dizem isso tudo em português claro.
> 
> Não é de se admirar, pois gerações e gerações inteiras tem sido apurrinhadas com livros gramaticais apresentando estruturas deste naipe, estruturas que nos soam completamente estrangeiras, que não fazem o menor sentido. E por aqui neguinho chamando elas de "corretas"! Não dá pra levar a sério...
> 
> Fica uma pergunta: será que as gramáticas portuguesas adotariam como "corretas" estruturas aque só se usa no Brasil? Duvido!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não é verdade. As pessoas em geral gostam de falar _bem_ quando é preciso. Por isso é que prestam atenção ao que dizem os compêndios e os professores, mesmo que depois os compêndios contenham erros ou os professores sejam mal compreendidos.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mas falar "bem" significa o que, exatamente? Falar a língua privilegiada? Ouço muita gente falando essa língua por ai e dizendo nada. Ouço gente falando "Os menino foi" e dizendo as maiores verdades. O que é falar bem, afinal? Falar o que está previsto num livro chamado gramática? Porque minha idéia de falar bem é BEM diferente dessa.
> 
> Daí fica fácil virem me dizer que "quem gosta de miséria é intelectual". Aliás, uma frase genial, mas muito mal empregada neste caso, Macu. Desuclpe.
> 
> Não sou intelectual, sou um burro que está SEMPRE querendo abrir os olhos. Aceitar algo como verdadeiro só porque um livro tem um número de ISBN registrado nele e vende pra dedéu -- isso é o que eu não vou fazer.
> 
> Daí fica fácil falarem pra mim que o que eu quero é que as pessoas falem "errado" e nunca saiam do buraco que elas estão. Nada mais lugar-comum, simplista. Como se aprender regras gramaticais fosse melhorar a vida delas... Eu quero só é que as pessoas sejam respeitadas e não ridicularizadas, como sempre são, e como citei no caso da 'mulher do café', na escola em que eu trabalhava.
> 
> São estes dizeres míticos sobre a lingua que faz com que pessoas pobres sejam humilhadas, chamadas de burras por falarem diferente. Está na hora de sabermos que elas somente falam/escrevem diferente e não há NADA, absolutamente nada de errado nisso.
> 
> Por que não falamos, em vez disso, de salários melhores para os professores? Ah, mas aí vai ter de mexer no aumento dos deputados e aí, caros foreros, aí é que está o problema. Por isso, vamos continuar a dizer que as pessoas falam errado, ou que uma estrutura está errada, ou que algo deve ser certo aqui porque em Portugal se fala assim. Pra que aceitar uma estrutura falada pela maioria esmagadora se podemos tornar tudo MUITO mais inacessível e obscuro dizendo que não se DEVE falar assim?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Não existe apenas uma minoria na língua, Edupa. Também são minoritárias as falas regionais. Também são minoritárias as gírias profissionais. Também é minoritário o calão das prisões, ou de outros grupos sociais. Também é minoritário, para ser bastante frontal, o português de Portugal face ao do Brasil.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mas são das minorias SOCIAIS de que falo. São elas as mais estigmatizadas e mais socialmente afetadas e de maneira mais direta por essas visões que nada têm de científicas. Dentro destas minorias sociais a que me refiro existem muitos usos e estruturas ('pra mim fazer', uma delas) em comum e que já passou da hora de serem consideradas como uma "alternativa". Se consideram uma "alternativa" algo que SOMENTE se fala em Portugal e que por aqui ninguém usa ou compreende, por que não algo que é dito pela maioria do brasileiro?
> 
> Percebo em sua fala que você se opõe à idéia de se impor algo contra uma minoria. Mas impor algo -- isso não eu quem estou falando, muito menos fazendo. A idéia de impor algo, Out, é fruto da própria idéia de que uma estrutura lingüistica é certa ou errada. Percebe? Essas visões estarrecedoramente equivocadas quem tem preconizado é a galera prescritivista, que pipoca por todo lado, coitados... Me "inclua fora dessa". Por favor. O que defendo é a legitimização de uma estrutura usada pela maioria do povo. Só isso. Impor o que é certo ou errado é trabalho para os gramatiqueiros que estão sempre de plantão.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui tocou em outro ponto importante, em minha opinião um ponto fraco daquilo a que chamei descritivismo. Fala-se muito de abordar cientificamente a língua, mas na verdade o movimento tem as suas raízes profundamente mergulhadas em aspirações _emocionais e éticas_: pretende eliminar desigualdades sociais através da língua.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Out, é curioso perceber como toda opinião que vai de encontro ao _establishment_ é invariavelmente rotulada de tudo, menos realista. A visão de que se dê legitimidade ao que o povo fala não é nada emocional, mas apenas uma conclusão lógica. É como ter de ficar provando por A + B que a chuva não sobe porque ela cai! É assim que vejo as coisas. As gramáticas dizendo que a chuva sobe, e os lingüistas dizendo que ela cai, pois eles foram lá observar e constataram isso. E daí o idiota do Edupa escrevendo aqui que ela cai, e não sobe... Nada de emocional nisso. Ético talvez, pois muitos são prejudicados por serem obrigados a acreditarem que falam errado.
> 
> Eu vejo TODA relação entre orgulho de um povo e a língua que ele fala. Mas o brasileiro tá mudando. Adoro ver a paulistanada p. da vida por causa dos grupos de pagode ou hip-hop ou axé indo à televisão e falando do jeito que eles falam.
> 
> Chamou-me muito a atenção quando, 6 ou 7 anos atrás, os Racionais M.C.s subiram ao palco da MTV brasileira e fizeram um discurso longo, ao modo deles. No outro dia, não para minha surpresa, o que mais ouvi de algumas pessoas que conheço (paulistanos classe média) foi o ultraje que elas sentiram ouvindo "aqueles pretos que nem falar sabem". E por aí vai, Out. Se as pessoas ao meu redor acham isso normal, eu não acho nada legal. E se você ler uma letra do Racionais M.C.s, vai perceber que eles falam muito, muito direitinho, sim. Falam infinitamente melhor do que os artigos sempre enfandonhos do Professor Pasquale.
> 
> Sugiro que, se você puder, assista o documentário "Pro Dia Nascer Feliz", que ainda está em cartaz em São Paulo, se você um dia tiver acesso a ele aí em Portugual. Tá cheio de gente falando a lingua do povo, e falando tudo MUITO bem...
> 
> Abraços
Click to expand...


----------



## Alandria

Artigo interessante:

http://www.biblio.com.br/conteudo/AmadeuAmaral/modialetocaipira.htm

_"O caipira torna-se  de dia em dia mais raro, havendo zonas inteiras do Estado, como o chamado Oeste,  onde só com dificuldade se poderá encontrar um representante  genuíno da espécie. A instrução e a educação,  hoje muito mais difundidas e mais exigentes, vão combatendo com êxito  o velho caipirismo, e já não há nada tão comum como  se verem rapazes e crianças cuja linguagem divirja profundamente da dos  pais analfabetos."_


----------



## edupa

Alandria said:


> Artigo interessante:
> 
> http://www.biblio.com.br/conteudo/AmadeuAmaral/modialetocaipira.htm
> 
> _"O caipira torna-se de dia em dia mais raro, havendo zonas inteiras do Estado, como o chamado Oeste, onde só com dificuldade se poderá encontrar um representante genuíno da espécie. A instrução e a educação, hoje muito mais difundidas e mais exigentes, vão combatendo com êxito o velho caipirismo, e já não há nada tão comum como se verem rapazes e crianças cuja linguagem divirja profundamente da dos pais analfabetos."_


 


Deixa o caipira em paz, Alandria...


----------



## Alandria

edupa said:


> Deixa o caipira em paz, Alandria...



Não é uma questão de deixar o "caipira" em paz, Edupa, mas constatar o óbvio que está acontecendo. Como você mesmo disse, temos que levar em conta a _realidade, _e não o que queremos que seja realidade.


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Daí fica fácil virem me dizer que "quem gosta de miséria é intelectual". Aliás, uma frase genial, mas muito mal empregada neste caso, Macu. Desuclpe.


 
Depende de como você a lê. Nessa frase, Joãzinho Trinta nos dá uma dica interessante de que o que o povo aspira nem sempre corresponde àquilo que seus representantes auto-nomeados alardeiam. Eu recebo com muita, mas muita suspeita qualquer reinvindicação de alguém de classe média ou classe média alta faz em nome do "povo". 

Veja bem você, Edupa: acha que seria levado à sério se viesse aqui nos fazer as suas pregações se não soubesse escrevê-las com um mínimo de coerência e bom domínio das regras gramaticais? Por que então você não acha que seria mais simples dar acesso a esses mesmos recursos que você usa para se fazer ouvir ao "povo"? O que é que você acha que alguém do povo preferiria? Você já foi perguntar? 

Defenda as suas idéias, mas pare que querer vendê-las para nós como legítimas aspirações do "povo", dos "brasileiros", que, como a Europa dos Argentinos, talvez só existam na sua cabeça. Isso, para um brasileiro minimamente familiarizado com a nossa história recente e com a atividade dos nossos intelectuais, pode soar a embuste.

Macunaíma


----------



## Macunaíma

edupa said:


> Adoro ver a paulistanada p. da vida por causa dos grupos de pagode ou hip-hop ou axé indo à televisão e falando do jeito que eles falam.


 
Aí é que está o problema, Edupa: eles não falam assim deliberadamente, mas porque não tiveram escolha. A língua de quem não teve escolha deve ser o nosso ideal a partir de agora?


----------



## Outsider

Olá de novo, Edupa.

Vejo que temos perspectivas diferentes sobre o que é uma língua. Para mim, o português é a língua de nove países, nove povos. O Edupa vê apenas o Brasil, e o resto não interessa.

Admito que o Brasil é um gigante comparado com o resto da lusofonia, se olharmos apenas para números brutos, mas esse ponto de vista de que o português se define como a língua do Brasil naturalmente não me seduz. 



edupa said:


> Desculpe-me, mas "É-me fácil dizer" não é natural no Brasil. Para o brasileiro, tal frase não significa rigorosamente nada! E nem é questão de nós termos a liberdade de usar esta estrutura se quisermos, Out. O fato é que NINGUÉM usa.


Não resisto a perguntar se tem a certeza disso. E os escritores brasileiros? Nunca usaram frases como essa?...



edupa said:


> Não é de se admirar, pois gerações e gerações inteiras tem sido apurrinhadas com livros gramaticais apresentando estruturas deste naipe, estruturas que nos soam completamente estrangeiras, que não fazem o menor sentido. E por aqui neguinho chamando elas de "corretas"! Não dá pra levar a sério...


Compreendo perfeitamente que acha que as gramáticas tradicionais fazem exigências irrealistas aos brasileiros (se bem que os suíços...) Mas parece-me que não entende que para combater isso não precisa de banir e exterminar o que vem nas gramáticas. Só precisa de completá-lo. Por eu falar diferente de você, não quer dizer que um de nós tem de estar errado.



edupa said:


> Fica uma pergunta: será que as gramáticas portuguesas adotariam como "corretas" estruturas aque só se usa no Brasil? Duvido!


Não costumo consultar gramáticas, porque geralmente não sinto necessidade delas, mas quando é preciso procuro primeiro a _Gramática do Português Contemporâneo_ de Lindley Cintra e Celso Cunha, que é muito bem considerada por aqui e foi escrita por um português e por um brasileiro. 

Por outro lado, o Ciberdúvidas (um _site_ português) não costuma condenar construções brasileiras só por não serem portuguesas. Eles até se dão ao trabalho de usarem uma dupla grafia no que escrevem. 



edupa said:


> Mas falar "bem" significa o que, exatamente? Falar a língua privilegiada? Ouço muita gente falando essa língua por ai e dizendo nada. Ouço gente falando "Os menino foi" e dizendo as maiores verdades. [...]
> 
> [...] Daí fica fácil falarem pra mim que o que eu quero é que as pessoas falem "errado" e nunca saiam do buraco que elas estão. Nada mais lugar-comum, simplista. Como se aprender regras gramaticais fosse melhorar a vida delas... Eu quero só é que as pessoas sejam respeitadas e não ridicularizadas, como sempre são, e como citei no caso da 'mulher do café', na escola em que eu trabalhava.


Penso que todos aqui concordamos que ninguém deve ser ridicularizado por causa da maneira como fala. Mas aprender regras gramaticais e chatices afins pode melhorar a vida das pessoas, sim senhor. Quanto tiverem de ir a uma entrevista para arranjar um emprego, ou quando lhes pedirem que escrevam um relatório, quando responderem a um exame na universidade, quando tiverem de preencher um requerimento ou consultar legislação, ou se um dia no emprego necessitarem de falar em público, vai-lhes fazer jeito. 

Quanto ao que é "falar bem", naturalmente depende das circunstâncias. É subjectivo, às vezes mesmo injusto, mas é uma realidade da vida em sociedade. E quanto mais se queira subir na sociedade, mais importante é.



edupa said:


> Se consideram uma "alternativa" algo que SOMENTE se fala em Portugal e que por aqui ninguém usa ou compreende, por que não algo que é dito pela maioria do brasileiro? [...] O que defendo é a legitimização de uma estrutura usada pela maioria do povo. Só isso. Impor o que é certo ou errado é trabalho para os gramatiqueiros que estão sempre de plantão.


Não conheço bem a realidade do ensino do português no Brasil, mas aceito que possa fazer sentido aproximar mais da língua falada aquilo que se considera o padrão. Só que daí até deixar os hábitos da maioria serem o único árbitro em questões de língua, que me parece que é o que o Edupa defende, são outros quinhentos.



edupa said:


> Mas o brasileiro tá mudando. Adoro ver a paulistanada p. da vida por causa dos grupos de pagode ou hip-hop ou axé indo à televisão e falando do jeito que eles falam.
> 
> Chamou-me muito a atenção quando, 6 ou 7 anos atrás, os Racionais M.C.s subiram ao palco da MTV brasileira e fizeram um discurso longo, ao modo deles. No outro dia, não para minha surpresa, o que mais ouvi de algumas pessoas que conheço (paulistanos classe média) foi o ultraje que elas sentiram ouvindo "aqueles pretos que nem falar sabem". [...]
> 
> Sugiro que, se você puder, assista o documentário "Pro Dia Nascer Feliz", que ainda está em cartaz em São Paulo, se você um dia tiver acesso a ele aí em Portugual. Tá cheio de gente falando a lingua do povo, e falando tudo MUITO bem...


Quero deixar claro que não me oponho a que cada qual fale como entende, antes pelo contrário. Tal como você, não sou fã de imposições autoritárias.


----------



## edupa

Foi, digamos, no mínimo irônico (e eu que não acredito em coincidências) chegar em casa de onde cheguei ontem à noite e ler esta frase do Macu sobre um post meu:



> O que é que você acha que alguém do povo preferiria? Você já foi perguntar?


 
Mas, como a gente diz por aqui: "Abafa o caso."


Outro comentário do Macu



> Veja bem você, Edupa: acha que seria levado à sério se viesse aqui nos fazer as suas pregações se não soubesse escrevê-las com um mínimo de coerência e bom domínio das regras gramaticais? Por que então você não acha que seria mais simples dar acesso a esses mesmos recursos que você usa para se fazer ouvir ao "povo"?


 
Macu, este seu comentário infelizmente parece revelar (me perdoe se eu estriver errado, por favor) sua visão um tanto maniqueísta do mundo, pelo menos no que diz respeito às coisas que eu defendo em meus posts. E, pelo jeito, você não se encontra só nesta parada, cara. Veja só dois comentários do Out:



> Mas o que eu digo não é que não seja justo que a língua de uma minoria privilegiada dê lugar à língua da maioria. O que digo é que da mesma forma que ignorar a maioria em favor de uma minoria não está certo, também não é correcto impor os usos da maioria a todas a (múltiplas) minorias. Por exemplo, decretando que "É-me difícil fazer" passa a ser incorrecto porque a maioria não fala assim.


 


> Não conheço bem a realidade do ensino do português no Brasil, mas aceito que possa fazer sentido aproximar mais da língua falada aquilo que se considera o padrão. Só que daí até deixar os hábitos da maioria serem o único árbitro em questões de língua, que me parece que é o que o Edupa defende, são outros quinhentos.


 

La vou eu dizer o óbvio ululante: respeitar o modo como aqueles que nunca têm acesso a nada falam não significa negar a essas pessoas acesso a outras realidades (mais "elevadas"(!), diria o Out). Dar legitimidade e considerar esse registro tão estigmatizado, colocando-o em seu devido lugar, como "natural", "aceitável", e, além disso, exigir que o modo como nós do Brasil (nós, a grande maioria da população) esteja MINIMAMENTE refletido no conjunto das regras oficiais (as quais figurariam no programa letivo do país) significa tão e somente acomodar tudo isso na estrutura vigente. 

Se isso siginifica então abolir do ensino estruturas que pra nós não siginificam absolutamente nada, eu digo amém! Foi tarde! Coitados dos alunos brasileiros, pra quem aula de português, em pleno ano de 2007, AINDA muitas vezes significa analisar (e analisar o quê? eu pergunto!) frases, para o brasileiro, estrambólicas e cacofônicas, do naipe de "É-me dificil fazer". Falta de respeito. Praticamente um atentado. Isso tudo seguido de comentários cínicos de nós da classe média de que o 'aluno não aprende', 'brasileiro não sabe falar português'. Ou, ainda, 'vamos ensinar o português do poder pra que eles sejam alguém na vida'!

Como diz meu sobrinho de 11 anos, "Fala sério, tio!" A frase dele traz o burro véio aqui rapidinho pra realidade.


Comentário do Out:



> Vejo que temos perspectivas diferentes sobre o que é uma língua. Para mim, o português é a língua de nove países, nove povos. O Edupa vê apenas o Brasil, e o resto não interessa.


 
Out, esse discurso é lindo! Emotivo, eu diria. A prática das coisas, bem diferente. 

Como eu já disse antes (meu, cara chato, esse Edupa!), ensinar nas escolas estruturas que não se usam no Brasil não faz sentido (a chuva cai; e nao sobe...) Teríamos, entao, de ensinar estruturas da Angola, do Moçambique ou do Timor? Faria tanto sentido quanto ensinarmos estruturas germânicas em sala de aula.

De novo, Out. _Do yourself a favor_ e leia algo escrito por figuras como Napoleão Mendes de Almeida e Luiz Antonio Sacconi. Leia essas figuras e outras mais e você verá como eles esculacham o português brasileiro, e o brasileiro em si, e justificam muitas coisas dizendo "Em Portugal se fala assim." Existem outros escritores da mesma categoria no país, mas estes fizeram escola no Brasil. Essa é a nossa tradição gramatical há muita anos. Taí o pop-star Prof. Pasquale que não me deixa mentir. Vende pra diabo o cara... É até "consultor de línguas" da Folha de São Paulo... Vai vendo...

Out, é fácil dizer daí do outro lado do Atlântico que o Edupa não aceita outros "portugueses". É fácil, quando nas escolas de Portugal se ensina o português (advinha de onde?) de Portugal, oras! Vem ser aluno de português no Brasil, cara, e a frase do meu sobrinho ("Fala sério, tio!") vai soar rapidinho pra você...

Ou seja, no discurso, concordo com você, Out. Os outros "portugueses" nos interessam, sim. A mim, me interessa. E me interessa muito. E veja que estou usando a própria palavra que você usou, "interessa". Isso não significa que elas "tenham" de figurar no programa letivo brasileiro. 

Acho que, quando nas gramáticas brasileiras, estas estruturas têm que ser colocadas como "estrangeiras", no sentido de que elas não são empregadas no português do Brasil -- e não como a verdade acabada que a gente vê pelos livros impressos aqui. Aliás, eu acredito que o ensino de gramática é totalmente dispensável. Sou prova viva disso. 

Sempre freqüentei escola pública, em bairros classe média (bem) baixa. NUNCA, nunca tive uma aula decente de português, de literatura, de NADA. Só pra dar uma idéia a vocês, sabe quanto professores de português tive eu na sétima série? Sete! Sete professores num só ano. Isso porque ninguém parava. Em uma escola ginasial sem um banheiro digno, que driá bilbioteca, ou laboratório.

(Não julgue as pessoas pelo fórum, Macu!)

Minha história de vida não interessa a ninguém aqui -- e nem interessa a mim contá-la. Mas eu aprendi a escrever (parvamente, admito), y otras cositas mas, lendo. Li muito. Mas porque EU gostava, claro. Os outros alunos odiavam. _But who can blame them?_

Eu acredito piamente na força da escrita e na força da leitura. _You can take a horse to the water, but you can't make him drink_. Ensinar regrinhas pra aluno só faz ele odiar aquilo. Discutir idéias, colocá-las no papel, ler idéias de outras pessoas... Isso estimula o ser-humano. 

(Isso tudo, OBVIAMENTE, falando num mundo em que o jovem não tem de conviver com pai traficante, mãe lavadeira que passa o dia fora pra ganhar 30 pau (essas são as sortudas, viu?) e amigos empunhando revólver. Vejo isso razoavelmente de perto, viu Macu... Neste mundo não há nem como falar em educação. E há muita, MUITA criança nesssa situação. Daria pra encher vários Portugais só de crianças assim. _Welcome_ _to Brazil_, Out)

A mulecada faz isso na internet o dia inteiro, gente. Acordem! Ou, "Fala sério, tio!". Eles fazem ao modo deles, é verdade. E isso, aliás, não tem mal nenhum. Mas falta os burro véio, feito eu, começar a usar a curiosidade que SEMPRE houve no jovem a favor deles mesmos. Estimulá-los a escrever. Sobre QUALQUER coisa. Qualquer. Eles querem se expressar, haja vista a grafitagem pela mulecada por todo lado em São Paulo, inclusive dentro dos ônibus, nas carteiras das salas de aulas. Ensine-os. Ajude-os. A gramática é intuitiva. Ficar batendo nessa tecla de regras gramaticais, acredito eu, é a pior perda de tempo.

Afinal de contas, não é essa a idéia pequeno-burguesa que tanto se defende por aqui -- que o aluno "vai prestar concurso público", "fazer entrevista pra emprego", "fazer uma prova de vestibular", e, logo ele deve saber ler e escrever? Pois então, estimulá-los a ler e escrever, sem apurrinhá-los com a inutilidade de se analiar de frases estrambólicas, só pra mostrar o quão é difícil (outro modo, aliás, de exercer o poder sobre os alunos) -- ajudá-los nesse sentido também daria cabo desta aspiração do _establishment_ bravamente defendida por aqui.

Pra finalizar, e voltando ao ponto de se considerar o português da maioria como o português oficial -- eu em momento nenhum defendi isso. Mas... e se fosse isso? E daí? Me incomoda a veemência da defesa do contrário (a reverência ao português da minoria, dos que têm o poder) que é feita por Macu e Out. Gente, vocês têm medo de pobre ou é o Edupa que é louco e tá vendo coisas?

Boa Páscoa!


----------



## Denis555

A solução do problema, ao meu ver, é simples, mudar a gramática. Uma gramática prescritiva baseada na gramática descritiva. 

E essa gramática descritiva não será baseada em como os portugueses falam, mas como os BRASILEIROS (a maioria dos lusófonos) falam. Onde não seria mais correto dizer “É-me difícil”, já que no Brasil, não se _fala_ assim.

Se os portugueses não ficarem contentes com isso. Imagino que seria assim. Então eles são livres para fazer uma própria gramática. Como os brasileiros são bonzinhos! Eles deixarão os portugueses fazer uma própria gramática que respeite o falar deles!

Quem não concordar com isso, me diga o porquê! Aposto que vocês já pensaram a esse momento: -Mas como é que pode uma coisa dessas?! Nada deve ser imposto a ninguém! Expressões do tipo, amo-te, mesmo sendo faladas por uma minoria de 1 para 18, devem continuar a serem corretas! Por que não?!

Pois quem pensa assim, pare para pensar um pouco não nessa situação imaginária mas na *realidade* dos 18 que falam “eu vi _ele_ ontem na rua”.

Antes d’eu ter que dizer que não tenho nada contra Portugal. Quero dizer que o mesmo vale para Portugal, se a maioria fala “eu vi ele”, então que essa maioria se levante contra a minoria do “eu vi-o”! Se a maioria fala "eu vi-o" então que se faça alguma coisa contra a opressão do "eu vi ele".

Ou seja, o que importa é a _*democracia*_ dos dois lados do Atlântico!


----------



## Joca

Denis555 said:


> A solução do problema, ao meu ver, é simples, mudar a gramática. Uma gramática prescritiva baseada na gramática descritiva.
> 
> E essa gramática descritiva não será baseada em como os portugueses falam, mas como os BRASILEIROS (a maioria dos lusófonos) falam. Onde não seria mais correto dizer “É-me difícil”, já que no Brasil, não se _fala_ assim.
> 
> Se os portugueses não ficarem contentes com isso. Imagino que seria assim. Então eles são livres para fazer uma própria gramática. Como os brasileiros são bonzinhos! Eles deixarão os portugueses fazer uma própria gramática que respeite o falar deles!
> 
> Quem não concordar com isso, me diga o porquê! Aposto que vocês já pensaram a esse momento: -Mas como é que pode uma coisa dessas?! Nada deve ser imposto a ninguém! Expressões do tipo, amo-te, mesmo sendo faladas por uma minoria de 1 para 18, devem continuar a serem corretas! Por que não?!
> 
> Pois quem pensa assim, pare para pensar um pouco não nessa situação imaginária mas na *realidade* dos 18 que falam “eu vi _ele_ ontem na rua”.
> 
> Antes d’eu ter que dizer que não tenho nada contra Portugal. Quero dizer que o mesmo vale para Portugal, se a maioria fala “eu vi ele”, então que essa maioria se levante contra a minoria do “eu vi-o”! Se a maioria fala "eu vi-o" então que se faça alguma coisa contra a opressão do "eu vi ele".
> 
> Ou seja, o que importa é a _*democracia*_ dos dois lados do Atlântico!


 
.................................................................................................

Penso que uma língua culta não pode nem deve admitir dois padrões diferentes. Isso não quer dizer que não aceitemos que existem diferenças entre o português continental e o português do Brasil. Basta pensar no vocabulário. Há também questões gramaticais que permitem alguma variação. Os portugueses, por exemplo, preferem a forma enclítica (amo-te), ao passo que os brasileiros preferem a forma proclítica (eu te amo - ou mesmo: te amo). Mas daí dizer que "eu vi ele na rua" é correto ou pode vir a ser correto, há um mar de diferença: acho que isso é quase como cometer um atentado contra a língua portuguesa. Se hoje admitimos essa forma espúria no Brasil, amanhã o que impedirá que digamos: "Ele viu eu na rua"? Podemos achar graça nisso? Onde vamos parar?

Temos que dar a mão à palmatória, sim: os que dentre nós falam assim (eu vi ele na rua), cometem um erro grave, que se torna digamos apenas um pouco menos grave quando falado informalmente do que quando escrito. Temos, está claro, no Brasil duas formas para o português, a falada e a escrita, que se diferenciam bem mais do que as respectivas formas em Portugal. Uma tolera erros em alguns casos, outra não. São, como se diz por aqui, dois pesos e duas medidas (não sei se a expressão é conhecida em Portugal), mas isso não deve...

em primeiro lugar, impedir que vejamos com clareza: a nossa fala informal contém erros (não digo que cem porcento dos brasileiros falam assim, erradamente, mas é significativa a porcentagem);

em segundo lugar, nos fazer querer tornar essas formas erradas corretas, criando uma nova gramática. Isso seria uma permissividade monstruosa com a língua portuguesa e talvez um desrespeito com Portugal, que nos legou a língua. Não há acordos linguísticos entre Portugal e o Brasil? Como poderemos passar por cima deles? E a lealdade?

Em terceiro lugar, impedir que tentemos re-incorporar à língua falada as formas tradicionalmente corretas, acabando com a nossa vergonha crônica, com o nosso medo crônico de soar pedantes, se as usarmos. 

Não sei exatamente que fatores levaram a termos no Brasil tamanha discrepância entre a fala e a escrita, ou se preferirem, a nos afastarmos tanto do português gramaticalmente correto: o tamanho do país? as diferentes influências étnicas? certo descaso com a língua? falta de escolaridade? Talvez toda essa constelação de fatores e mais alguns. Muitos desses fatores tornaram-se talvez difíceis de reverter, mas nada é impossível de corrigir. Em longo prazo. Sem coagir, mas inculcando. 

O português é uma língua tão bonita - já se disse "a última flor do Lácio" - e a beleza também está na correção. Quantos séculos levou o português para se estabelecer? Por que agora vamos ficar modificando as sua regras para adaptá-lo aos caprichos populares? Não é antes quem fala que se deve adaptar à língua? Por que vamos nos contentar com uma forma corrupta e não só corrupta, mas cada vez mais corrupta? Se não tem fim essa corrupção, se a alimentamos e se passamos a mão na cabeça de quem fala errado, como pretender escrever uma gramática perene? A cada ano, teríamos que produzir uma nova versão. 

Que se incorporem vocábulos, que aumentemos sempre o vocabulário da língua portuguesa (desde que necessário), mas que respeitemos as suas regras que, se não são eternas, que sejam duradouras. Vejam bem, não estou a dizer que a língua seja estática, rígida como a rocha, mas que tenha a sua estrutura cuidada, porque se não, desmorona.

Acho que ser democrata com uma língua é antes de mais nada respeitá-la como ela é, como é a sua natureza. Ela é do povo, sim, mas não para que o povo faça dela o que quiser. Por mais variado que seja esse povo, ele requer uniformidade na língua para permanecer unido. Ser democrata é, portanto, não permitir que os "aventureiros" (para não empregar outra palavra) ditem a cada dia as novas regras do português. Isso, sem dúvida, me lembra muito mais anarquia do que democracia.

JC


----------



## Denis555

Querido Joca, 

Veja só duas coisas que eu quero comentar nessa minha centésima postagem aqui.


> Mas daí dizer que "eu vi ele na rua" é correto ou pode vir a ser correto, há um mar de diferença: acho que isso é quase como cometer um atentado contra a língua portuguesa. Se hoje admitimos essa forma espúria no Brasil, amanhã o que impedirá que digamos: "Ele viu eu na rua"? Podemos achar graça nisso? Onde vamos parar?


Sobre o pronome "ele", veja o que diz o Dicionário Alrélio:
*ele*
*(ê) [Do lat. ille.] *
*Pronome pessoal. [...]*

*"Na fase arcaica da língua, empregou-se como objeto direto, uso que persiste no Brasil, entre pessoas incultas e na fala de pessoas cultas descuidadas: *
_*Vi ele."*_

Daí podemos concluir que não é uma coisa tão nova assim. Voltemos ao bom e _*velho*_ português! Se é isso que é importante. Outra coisa, o pronome "ele" como objeto direto é falado por todos-incultos e cultos. Vejo que nesse caso, não devemos nos reter ao passado?!?   





> O português é uma língua tão bonita - já se disse "a última flor do Lácio" - e a beleza também está na correção.


 
Aqui, gostaria de continuar o primeiro verso do *belíssimo* poema que você citou de Olavo Bilac: 
"Última flor do Lácio, *inculta* e bela,"

Interessante você ter falado: "_a beleza também está na correção"_ o poema me parece sugerir *justamente o contrário*!

A respeito disso, deixo todos aqui com esse artigo da Professora *Sandra Kezen *onde ela fala próprio sobre isso, usando o mesmo poema:

"Todos nós sabemos que *o português veio do latim “vulgar*”, sendo assim, todos nós falamos, por via de conseqüência, *uma língua inculta*, obviamente.[...]"
O resto se encontra aqui.

Uma abraço e muitos ovinhos de Páscoa *de chocolate* a todos!


----------



## Joca

Denis555 said:


> Querido Joca,
> 
> Veja só duas coisas que eu quero comentar nessa minha centésima postagem aqui.
> 
> Sobre o pronome "ele", veja o que diz o Dicionário Alrélio:
> *ele*
> *(ê) [Do lat. ille.] *
> *Pronome pessoal. [...]*
> 
> *"Na fase arcaica da língua, empregou-se como objeto direto, uso que persiste no Brasil, entre pessoas incultas e na fala de pessoas cultas descuidadas: *
> _*Vi ele."*_
> 
> Daí podemos concluir que não é uma coisa tão nova assim. Voltemos ao bom e _*velho*_ português! Se é isso que é importante. Outra coisa, o pronome "ele" como objeto direto é falado por todos-incultos e cultos. Vejo que nesse caso, não devemos nos reter ao passado?!?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aqui, gostaria de continuar o primeiro verso do *belíssimo* poema que você citou de Olavo Bilac:
> "Última flor do Lácio, *inculta* e bela,"
> 
> Interessante você ter falado: "_a beleza também está na correção"_ o poema me parece sugerir *justamente o contrário*!
> 
> A respeito disso, deixo todos aqui com esse artigo da Professora *Sandra Kezen *onde ela fala próprio sobre isso, usando o mesmo poema:
> 
> "Todos nós sabemos que *o português veio do latim “vulgar*”, sendo assim, todos nós falamos, por via de conseqüência, *uma língua inculta*, obviamente.[...]"
> O resto se encontra aqui.
> 
> Uma abraço e muitos ovinhos de Páscoa *de chocolate* a todos!


 
Olá Denis!

Parabéns pelo seu centésimo "post". Engraçado, há pouco tempo aqui estivemos a discutir que palavra portuguesa poderia traduzir "post" a contento, mas parece que ainda não a encontramos, se é que ela existe.

Tudo bem que se tenha usado arcaicamente "ele" como objeto direto. Como vou refutar isso? Acontece que agora esse emprego foi estabelecido como erro. Você pode nem querer obedecer à gramática - achar que é perda de tempo - mas vejo de outra maneira: vejo a gramática como um método de usar a língua para que haja entendimento mútuo e clareza. Se cada qual escrever ou falar como bem lhe aprouver, vai ser o caos. E isso é tanto mais importante porquanto vivemos num mundo onde a comunicação é, mais do que nunca, vital. Você pode querer falar e escrever do modo que quiser - você é livre para isso - mas deve saber que está quebrando um pacto. Bem, reconheço que às vezes é bom quebrar os pactos, mas essa é uma discussão que não cabe aqui.

Que você acha das línguas que têm declinações? Acha as declinações supérfluas? Será que os russos e os alemães dispensam sistematicamente as declinações e mesmo assim são entendidos? Sorte que o português não as tenha, não é? Se as tivesse, qual seria sua posição em relação a elas?

Penso que Olavo Bilac quis dizer "inculta" no sentido de "não cultivada", de estar pronta e apta a evoluir e crescer. Não vejo nada de pejorativo nisso.

A beleza pode estar em qualquer parte, mas principalmente nos olhos e ouvidos de quem vê e ouve. Pode haver também beleza na incorreção, desde que, por incorreção, você entenda força de expressão. A arte se baseia nisso também. Nem tudo precisa da beleza clássica para ser chamado de belo ou artístico. Na Poesia, por exemplo, você pode tomar liberdade com as palavras que normalmente não toma na Prosa. Mas, pessoalmente, voltando ao português, me incomoda uma palavra mal grafada ou mal pronunciada (pobrema em vez de problema). A você não?

Um abraço,

JC


----------



## Alandria

Acho que minha visão de língua fica entre a de Joca e Edupa, mas jamais pendendo pra um dos lados.
Como Edupa é um daqueles _lingüistas extremistas_, pra ele o que for diferente do que ele pensa, é "purista", "não sabe nada de língua". Pelo menos é o que soa nos comentários dele. Ser contra o ensino da gramática no Brasil só por que você não gosta, Edupa? Me poupe, não preciso nem comentar essa passagem tão infeliz.

Colei um trecho sobre o estudo do português caipira e indiquei o artigo num link e logo veio Edupa com a paranóia de eu estar sendo contra o português caipira, pelo menos foi a impressão que senti que ele queria passar, dahh.

Minha visão de língua é que, sim, entre no ensino da gramática prescritiva usos ditos como "normais" no Brasil, realmente o "eu o vi" é usado por pouquíssimas e é raro encontrar esse uso até entre pessoas escolarizadas, nisso eu concordo plenamente. Acredito que possa vir a ser uma boa alternativa no futura e que torço que a gramática, sim, absorva esta estrutura como universal.


Também me pergunto por que o português europeu não absorve estruturas consideradas normais no português brasileiro e só nós temos que absorver as deles e adjetivá-las como "corretas", isso é algo a se pensar, como levantaram as pessoas do pólo de Edupa. Devo dizer que NÃO sou contra o "pra mim fazer", as pessoas falam como quiser, mas algo que achei muito interessante e foi levantado por Odinh e Outsider é que as pessoas realmente estão mudando suas mentalidades, isso existe ou não existe em estudos lingüísticos? Claro que sim, então não podemos mexer nisso por um bom tempo.


----------



## Joca

Petite soleil said:


> Sorry!I Have know idea what you wrote...I don't speak portugese at all!
> 
> 
> Madzia


 
And don't take it amiss, but shouldn't you be "petit soleil"? Assuming that this is French, then "soleil" is a masculine word. 

Cheers,

JC


----------



## Joca

Alandria said:


> Acho que minha visão de língua fica entre a de Joca e Edupa, mas jamais pendendo pra um dos lados.
> 
> Olá. Talvez você me ache extremado. Se defender a gramática, mas não a unhas e dentes, é ser extremado, então sou. Mas ainda não perdi o humor, viu?
> 
> Como Edupa é um daqueles _lingüistas extremistas_, pra ele o que for diferente do que ele pensa, é "purista", "não sabe nada de língua". Pelo menos é o que soa nos comentários dele. Ser contra o ensino da gramática no Brasil só por que você não gosta, Edupa? Me poupe, não preciso nem comentar essa passagem tão infeliz.
> 
> Colei um trecho sobre o estudo do português caipira e indiquei o artigo num link e logo veio Edupa com a paranóia de eu estar sendo contra o português caipira, pelo menos foi a impressão que senti que ele queria passar, dahh.
> 
> Minha visão de língua é que, sim, entre no ensino da gramática prescritiva usos ditos como "normais" no Brasil, realmente o "eu o vi" é usado por pouquíssimas e é raro encontrar esse uso até entre pessoas escolarizadas, nisso eu concordo plenamente. Acredito que possa vir a ser uma boa alternativa no futura e que torço que a gramática, sim, absorva esta estrutura como universal.
> 
> É um fato que poucas pessoas no Brasil dizem "Eu o vi", embora não seja tão incomum ver essa forma por escrito (em documentos, livros, etc). O problema de a Gramática vir a aceitar e incorporar essas formas populares é a ambigüidade que isso pode gerar. Será possível dizer que uma forma é mais correta que a outra? Dizer que ambas são igualmente corretas? Não sei se a gramática pode se dar esses "luxos". Se é indiferente dizer "eu vi ele" e "eu o vi", então para quê as gramáticas em primeiro lugar?
> 
> 
> Também me pergunto por que o português europeu não absorve estruturas consideradas normais no português brasileiro e só nós temos que absorver as deles e adjetivá-las como "corretas", isso é algo a se pensar, como levantaram as pessoas do pólo de Edupa. Devo dizer que NÃO sou contra o "pra mim fazer", as pessoas falam como quiser, mas algo que achei muito interessante e foi levantado por Odinh e Outsider é que as pessoas realmente estão mudando suas mentalidades, isso existe ou não existe em estudos lingüísticos? Claro que sim, então não podemos mexer nisso por um bom tempo.
> 
> Não tenho a resposta certa à sua pergunta, mas as possibilidades são:
> 1. No início a (i)migração entre os dois países só tinha praticamente um sentido: de lá para cá. Nós sempre tivemos conhecimento de como os portugueses falavam, mas eles só vieram a conhecer bem o português do Brasil mais recentemente.
> 2. É possível que, por serem europeus, os portugueses sejam mais conservadores.
> 3. Além disso, acho um tanto difícil que eles incorporem as nossas formas populares (e "erradas"). Bem ou mal, eles são os "donos" da língua portuguesa (não queria usar a palavra "dono", mas não me ocorre um termo mais apropriado neste momento), e provavelmente não vão admitir algo que ponha em risco a integridade da língua. Mas nada é impossível.
> 4. Não acredito que os portugueses, mesmo os mais cultos, não cometam ocasionalmente erros de gramática. Cometer erros é inerente ao ser humano. O ruim, a meu ver, é querer dar aos erros mais grosseiros o mesmo status da correção.
> 5. Mas o tempo dirá. Daqui a uns 500 anos, se a Terra ainda existir e se pudermos voltar (vã esperança?), não seria interessante saber em que pé estará a língua portuguesa no Brasil? Foi inútil lutar por ela, ou terá valido a pena?
> JC


----------



## Pedrovski

A minha posição, mesmo não sendo Brasileiro, seria defender a gramática como o Joca advoga.
Uma língua sem restrições quanto às suas estruturas é uma língua em evolução rápida. Foi o Português um dos principais factores que manteve a vastidão que é o Brasil unido e intacto. Se começarem a mudar as regras de acordo com a vontade da maioria do povo então a inteligibilidade entre os diferentes povos lusófonos e, ainda mais grave, entre as diferentes regiões do Brasil, passará a estar ameaçada a médio prazo.
Parece-me que o Denis anseia por uma língua própria do Brasil, algo que só os Brasileiros possam chamar sua. Uma visão com raízes num nacionalismo agressivo, cuja viabilidade e justificação acho duvidosas pelas razões que já enumerei acima.



Alandria said:


> Também me pergunto por que o português europeu não absorve estruturas consideradas normais no português brasileiro e só nós temos que absorver as deles e adjetivá-las como "corretas", isso é algo a se pensar, como levantaram as pessoas do pólo de Edupa. Devo dizer que NÃO sou contra o "pra mim fazer", as pessoas falam como quiser, mas algo que achei muito interessante e foi levantado por Odinh e Outsider é que as pessoas realmente estão mudando suas mentalidades, isso existe ou não existe em estudos lingüísticos? Claro que sim, então não podemos mexer nisso por um bom tempo.




É claro que tem que haver cooperação de ambos os lados (mais do que tem havido até, na minha opinião, absurdo o acordo ortográfico nem sequer ter data para entrar efectivamente em vigor). Mas isso lembra-me algo que o Edupa referiu antes, sobre o facto de os portugueses terem um conhecimento "passivo" do português brasileiro, ou seja reconhecem-no e percebem-no, mas não o utilizam. Penso que isso seria uma subestimação. Para dar alguns exemplos, há uns anos atrás o "tchau" acho que era completamente não existente em Portugal. Agora é uso corrente entre os jovens, e acredito que suplantará eventualmente o "adeus" no futuro à medida que as gerações mais velhas desaparecerem.  "Bicha" também há uns anos atrás era considerado um sinónimo perfeitamente normal para "fila". Neste momento já tem conotações de homosexualidade, tal como no Brasil. 
Penso que a Alandria até se equivocou neste ponto, já que Portugal tem uma comunidade bastante significativa de imigrantes Brasileiros (que continua a crescer), ao contrário do Brasil, aonde encontrar portugueses é uma tarefa cada vez mais difícil. Por isso é natural que o português brasileiro no futuro influencie mais o português europeu do que o vice-versa.


----------



## Joca

Pedrovski said:


> A minha posição, mesmo não sendo Brasileiro, seria defender a gramática como o Joca advoga.
> Uma língua sem restrições quanto às suas estruturas é uma língua em evolução rápida. Foi o Português um dos principais factores que manteve a vastidão que é o Brasil unido e intacto. Se começarem a mudar as regras de acordo com a vontade da maioria do povo então a inteligibilidade entre os diferentes povos lusófonos e, ainda mais grave, entre as diferentes regiões do Brasil, passará a estar ameaçada a médio prazo.
> Parece-me que o Denis anseia por uma língua própria do Brasil, algo que só os Brasileiros possam chamar sua. Uma visão com raízes num nacionalismo agressivo, cuja viabilidade e justificação acho duvidosas pelas razões que já enumerei acima.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> É claro que tem que haver cooperação de ambos os lados (mais do que tem havido até, na minha opinião, absurdo o acordo ortográfico nem sequer ter data para entrar efectivamente em vigor). Mas isso lembra-me algo que o Edupa referiu antes, sobre o facto de os portugueses terem um conhecimento "passivo" do português brasileiro, ou seja reconhecem-no e percebem-no, mas não o utilizam. Penso que isso seria uma subestimação. Para dar alguns exemplos, há uns anos atrás o "tchau" acho que era completamente não existente em Portugal. Agora é uso corrente entre os jovens, e acredito que suplantará eventualmente o "adeus" no futuro à medida que as gerações mais velhas desaparecerem. "Bicha" também há uns anos atrás era considerado um sinónimo perfeitamente normal para "fila". Neste momento já tem conotações de homosexualidade, tal como no Brasil.
> Penso que a Alandria até se equivocou neste ponto, já que Portugal tem uma comunidade bastante significativa de imigrantes Brasileiros (que continua a crescer), ao contrário do Brasil, aonde encontrar portugueses é uma tarefa cada vez mais difícil. Por isso é natural que o português brasileiro no futuro influencie mais o português europeu do que o vice-versa.


 
Tenho de concordar com o Pedrovski (primeiro parágrafo do "post" acima). Não podemos nos esquecer que língua também é uma questão de segurança nacional. É verdade que sempre haverá diferenças entre as diversas regiões do Brasil, no tocante a vocabulário, sotaque e demais regionalismos, mas a língua comum, encimada pelas mesmas estruturas e regras, deve ser o elo entre elas. Se não for a língua, o que nos vai unir?

Podemos ser algo permissivos com a língua ao falar, mas penso também que os meios de comunicação, sobretudo a televisão, deveriam ser mais responsáveis com a língua. Quem fala na TV e é ouvido e visto por milhões, não pode dizer frases do tipo: "Eu vi ela", "É pra mim dizer a verdade", "Eu penso de que tudo isso é...", mesmo que essas frases espelhem o que se ouve nas ruas. Por que não podemos reintroduzir as formas corretas: Eu a vi..., É para eu dizer..., Penso que tudo...? Perder a vergonha de falar corretamente?

Ninguém está proibido de dizer essas frases erradamente, mas, quem o fizer, deveria ficar ciente de que está ferindo a gramática e não esperar que a gramática vá prontamente legitimar e absorver todas as construções equivocadas, só porque são usadas pela maioria da população. 

JC


----------

